# (YB 2.0) Fighter Registration



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

Each YB fighter should register in this thread and maintain current statistics.  It is the duty of the player to do this as proof to judges if need be of their accomplishments.  If a single player decides to maintain more than 1 fighter, each fighter should have its own post.

Fighters need to have their wins and losses, their powers and rank, and any particulars concerning a unique item owned by the fighter.  Yens can also be recorded as gained or lost.

A sample fighter's registration might look like...

*Godzilla*
Green Belt 0 (5-1) 
_Fanged Lizard, Clawed Thunder_
Fist of fury, Chi Strike
Owner of some Big Boots

*Record*
*Smashed Tokyo*, _gained 2 yen_, Advanced to Yellow Belt 0 
(gained the Lizard Sig, joined the Fang Dojo)
*Smashed New York*, _gained 1 yen_, Advanced to Yellow Belt 1
*Chased away from Moscow*, Fell to Yellow Belt 0
*Smashed Tokyo*, _Gained 2 yen_, Advanced to yellow 1
Spent 5 yen on Boots
*Smashed Hong Kong*, Advanced to yellow 2
*Smashed Tokyo*, Advanced to Green 0
(gained the Claw and Fang Sigs, learned Thunder as Dojo style)


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 3, 2002)

*Kalanyr* of the *Castle* upon the  *Heavenly Peaks* of *Paradise* 
*Master of the Turtle which guards the Hells *
*Dagger Master
Master of Thunder and Lightning *
*The Luminary* 60-39 Yen 0



> *Powers*
> *Apprentice of Light*: Pure Spirit, Holy Warrior, Holy Day, Signature Style(Thunder)
> *Warrior of Light*: Master of Emotions, Mastery(Thunder), Chi Strike
> *Knight of the Light*: Signature Style(Dagger), Purity of Focus, Redeeming Light
> ...




White Belt 0 Yen O 
Defeated Arwen, Yellow Belt 0 1-0 Yen 2 Gained Thunder Sig Style, Picked Claw Dojo Style (No Green Belts)
Defeated Soth, Blue Belt 1 2-0 Yen 2 Lost Dojo Stye (claws) (I believe this makes him the first Light Path fighter in 2.0)
Defeated Gorm TwoFace Blue Belt 2 3-0 Yen 2
Defeated Zhou Ling Orange Belt 0 4-0 Yen 2 Gained Master(Thunder)
Lost vs Gray Orange Belt, Fallen from Grace. 4-1 Yen 0
Won vs Kenji Orange Belt 0 5-1 Yen 2
Lost vs Orlandu Orange Belt Fallen From Grace 5-2 Yen 2
Won vs Jin_Chi Orange Belt 0 6-2 Yen 2
Defeated Sidhe Li Orange Belt 1 7-2 Yen 2
Won Vs Soth Orange Belt 3 8-2 Yen 2
Won vs Soth Red Belt 0 9-2 Gained Sig Style (Wolf) Yen 2 
First to Tier 4!
Won vs Meowth, Red Belt 1 10-2 Yen 2
Won vs  Orlandu Red Belt 2 11-2 (Wagered 2 Yen on match) Yen 4
Lost vs Orlandu Red Belt 1 11-3 Yen 4 
Lost vs Gray Red Belt 0 11-4 Yen 2
Won vs Kajan Red Belt 1 12-4 Yen 2
Lost vs Meowth Red Belt 0 12-5 Yen 2
Lost vs Gray Red Belt,FFG 12-6 Yen 0
Lost vs Kajan and Chen Shing Orange Belt 4 12-7 Yen 0 First to Drop from Tier 4! Lost Wolf Sig Style
Won vs Dark Wraith Red Belt 1 13-7 Yen 0 Gained Dagger Sig Style
Lost vs Jin Chi Red Belt 0 13-8    Yen 0
Won vs Kcyldyei Red Belt 1 14-8 Yen 0 
Defeated Kagan Red Belt 3 15-8 Yen 0
Lost to Wrath Red belt 2 15-9 Yen 0
Manages to Just Beat Meowth Red Belt 3 16-9 Yen 0
Defeats Nightmare Red Belt 5 17-9 Yen 0
Defeats Soth Master of Light 0 18-9 Yen 1 Gained Master (Dagger) 
Lost to Gray (yet again) Master of Light Fallen From Grace 18-10 Yen 0
Win vs Ariel Master of Light 0 19-10 Yen 6
Spent 5 Yen on Item: Aura of Light Yen 1
Defeated Gray (the reader may faint now) Master of Light 1 20-10 Yen 6
Redeemed Ariel Master of Light 3 21-10 Yen 8 Gained Right of Domain(Pond) - First Redemption in YB 2
Forfieted to Kazz't Master of Light 2 21-11 Yen 7
Lost to DarkWolf Master of Light 1 21-12 Yen 9
Lost to Kenji Master of Light 0 21-13 Yen 10
Spent 10 yen on Holy Day Yen 0
Lost to Meowth Master of Light FFG 21-14 Yen 0
Lost to Ariel, Red Belt 6, 21-15 Lost Pond Domain (Even if I win my next fight I won't see another Domain for a long time I bet)
Killed Soth (May MidKnight Rest in Peace), Master of Light 2 22-15 Yen 0
Overcame Darkwolf Master of Light 3 23-15 Yen 1.
Defeated Kagan Master of Light 4 24-15 Yen 1.
Defeated Kazz't Master of Light 5 25-15 Yen 6
Lost vs Kazz't Master of Light 4 25-16 Yen 1 (Aha I have discovered the key problem with Sash! I win one/lose one back where I was he wins one loses one he's up a rank (and he's lost not a penny in cash either))- Vows to avoid Sash.
Defeated Kenji Master Of Light 5 26-16 Yen 1
Forfeited vs Gray Master of Light 4 26-17 Yen 0 Tournament makes me fight a Sash despite my better judgement as expected Gray proceeds to walk all over me no point in continuing such a fight. Enjoy Tier 6 Gray!
Lost to Ariel Master of Light 3 26-18 Yen 0
Won vs Ariel Master of Light 4 27-18 Yen 
Lost vs Happy Harry Master of Light 3 27-19 Yen 0
Won vs Ariel Master of Light 4 28-19 Yen 1
Won vs Gray Master of Light 6 29-19 Yen 7
Lost vs Dalamar Master of Light 5 29-20 Yen 7
Won vs Dalamar Master of Light 7 30-20 Yen 10
Spent 10 Yen on Signature Location (Heavens) Yen 0
Lost to the Dark Jester Master of Light 6 30-21 Yen 0
Won vs Kagan the Fallen Master of Light 7 31-21 Yen 0
Won vs Kagan the Fallen Master of Light 8 32-21 Yen 0
Lost vs Dark Jester Master of Light 7 32-22 Yen 0
Won vs Dark Jester Lord of Light 0 33-22 Yen 0 Gained Sig Style (Jaguar) and Master (Jaguar)
Won vs Dark Jester Lord of Light 2  34-22 Yen 0
Forfeit Mirashi and Noir Lord of Light 1 34-23 Yen 0
Win vs Dark Wolf Lord of Light 2 35-23 Yen 0  
Failed to Redeem Ariel Lord of Light 1 36-23 Yen 2
Lost vs Ariel Lord of Light 0 36-24 Yen 0
Won vs Kazz't Lord of Light 2 37-24 Yen 3
Redeemed Ariel Lord of Light 4 38-24 Yen 4 Gained Right of Domain: Hells
Win vs Darkwolf Lord of Light 5 39-24 Yen 6
Win vs Jester Lord of Light 7 40-24 Yen 6
Win vs Ariel Lord of Light 8 41-24 Yen 6
Lost to Gray Lord of Light 7 41-25 Yen 0
Lost to Darkwolf Lord of Light 6 41-26 Yen 0 Will I reach Tier 5 before I recover?
Redeems Ariel Lord of Light 8 42-26 Yen 3 Gained RoD(Gate) This seems to be a hobby of mine.
Lost to Dark Wolf Lord of Light 7 42-27 Yen 3.
Lost to Gray Lord of Light 6 42-28 Yen 0. What a surprise. Equal Tiers kick my ass 2 times out of 3. How amazing. 
Defeated Tabris the Mad Lord of Light 7 43-28 Yen 0
Lost to Tabris Lord of Light 6 43-29 Yen 0 Lost to a White Belt bleck!
Lost to Noir Lord of Light 5 43-30 Yen 0 
Lost to Darkwolf Lord of Light 4 43-31 Yen 0 Told you I'd make Tier 5 before Tier 7. 
Lost to Kazz't Lord of Light 3 43-32 Yen 0 And I continue to prove that I suck!
Lost to Kazz't again Lord of Light 2 43-33 Yen 0 Hahaha! And I am equal to the others they tell me! Hahahah!
Lost  vs Jester (Shock Gasp Horror) Lord of Light 1 43-34 Yen 0 Watch me drop! Mwahaha!
Lost vs Dra! Lord of Light 0 43-35 Yen 0 Behold as a drop more!
Won vs The Magus of Flames Lord of Light 2 44-35 Yen 1 (I beat a White Belt! Wow!)
Won vs the Magus of Flames (again) Lord of Light 2 45-35 Yen 1
Won vs the Magus of Flames (again) Lord of Light 3 46-35 Yen 2
Failed to Redeem Tabris Lord of Light 2 47-35 Yen 3
Failed to Redeem Tabris Lord of Light 1 48-35 Yen 4
Redeemed Tabris (At last!) Lord of Light 3 49-35 Yen 4 Gained Right of Domain: Marsh 
Lost to Gray Lord of Light 2 49-36 Yen 0 My Fall is Unstoppable!
Defeated Noir Lord of Light 4 50-36 Yen 0 (Temporary Setback)
Defeated Noir Lord of Light 6 51-36 Yen 0 (Temporary Setback x2)
Lost to Gray Lord of Light 5 51-37 Yen 0 (Back on Track)
Lost to Darkwolf Lord of Light 4 51-38 (Still on track)
Lost to Kazz't Lord of Light 3 51-39 (Behold how easily Tier 5s beat me!)
Won vs Noir Lord of Light 5 52-39 Yen 0 
Won vs Vandorin Lord of Light 7 53-39 Yen 1
Won vs Vandorin Lord of Light 9 54-39 Yen 1
Won vs Vandorin The Luminary 55-39 Yen 0 (Gave Vandorin a yen out of pity) Gained Turtle Style and Mastery
Won vs Ariel The Luminary 56-39 Yen 0
Generator Change Over Jaguar -> Lightning, Gate -> Heavens
Redeemed Da Imp The Luminary 57-39 Yen 1 Gained Paradise Domain.  
Redeemed Blackclaw The Luminary 58-39 Yen 1 Gained Peaks Domain
Redeemed B-anj-amik The Luminary 59-39 Yen 4 Gained Castle Domain (Dropped Marsh)
Redeemed Samanosuke The Luminary 60-39 Yen 4 
Gave 4 Yen to Vandorin Magus of Flame

Kalanyr is a humble Follower of Light, who is quickly developing a grudge against that blasted ogre magi,Orlandu and Gray is annoying him no end too, the two of them are worse than the followers of Darkness ! Soth is good for the Light he seems determined to help them up tiers. Meowth is a nice guy for a villain and is welcome to come to the Glade for fresh holy water and meat. Kagan was a bastard until he got beat up and decided to follow the Light Path and become a nice guy.

In a final climactic showdown Kalanyr defeated Soth, killed it and freed MidKnight's spirit to go on to its eternal rest, free of the Demon's grasp.

Kalanyr is uncertain about Ariel having Redeemed her 3 times now, her reluctance to accept the Light is depressing.

Kalanyr became the Luminary at long last after beating some Darks into the ground multiple times.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

*Sidhe Li*
Brown Belt 0 (14-6); *(1 yen)*
Student of the Clawed Wolf and the Fanged Thunder Sword
Master of Emotions and Movement
*Fist of Fury (x2), Chi Strike*
Owner of a Staff (Staff Style)

1.  Defeated Godric, Advanced to Yellow Belt 0
Gained Wolf Style, took Claw Style as Dojo sig.
2. Defeated Wild Helm, Advanced to Yellow Belt 1
3.  Defeated Jin Chi, Advanced to Yellow Belt 2
4. Lost to Kith, Dropped to Yellow Belt 1
5. Lost to Vanor, Dropped to Yellow Belt 0
6. Defeated Eldon, Advanced to Yellow Belt 1
Gained 2 yen
7. Defeated Dalamar, Advanced to Yellow Belt 2
Gained 3 Yen (5 yen total)
Spent 5 yen on a Staff (0 yen total)
8. Defeated by Orlandu, Dropped to Yellow Belt 1
9. Defeated by Kalanyr, Dropped to Yellow Belt 0
10. Defeated by Vanor, Dropped to Yellow D1
11.  Defeated Darkwolf, Advanced to Yellow Belt 0
Gained 1 yen (1 yen total)
12. Defeated Wrath, Advanced to Yellow Belt 1
13. Defeated Chen Shing, Advanced to Green Belt 0
14. Defeated Dratini, Advanced to Green Belt 1
Gained 2 yen (3 yen total)
15. Defeated by Vanor, Dropped to Green Belt 0
Gained 1 yen (4 total)
16. Defeated Lady Diamond, Advanced to Green Belt 1
Gained 1 Yen (5 total)
Spent 5 yen on Staff Style for staff
17. Defeated Sabaron, Advanced to Green 2
18. Defeated Aragorn, Advanced to Green 3
Gained 1 yen (1 yen total)
19. Defeated Rini, Advanced to Green 4
20. Defeated OXO, Advanced to Brown 0
21. Defeated Shiba Temuro, Advanced to Brown 1
22. Defeated by Rrai Kesh, dropped to Brown 0


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

*NOTE: For all those people who think that I wouldn't check this, Fist of Fury counts as being "on path" for the Sash due to the Purchased Power ability, as does Poison Blade.*

Gray, Crane of the Cherry Blossom Caves and Tiger Valleys
Master Sash
Perfect Defense, Signature Style (Cherry Blossom), Signature Style (Tiger), Signature Style (Crane), Signature Location (Caves), Signature Location (Valley), Hard Hitter, Master of Wealth, Arena Fighter, Mastery (Tiger), Mastery (Crane), Poison Blade, Bribe Judges (x2), Crowd Pleaser (x2)
Yen Ring (Fist of Fury (x2), Poison Blade (x2))
159 Yen
37-23

Won vs Arwen, Copper Sash 0, 0 Yen -- very first Sash in the lands 
Lost vs Meowth, Copper Sash 0, 2 Yen
Lost vs Kith, Copper Sash 0, 0 Yen
Lost vs MooCow, Copper Sash 0, 0 Yen
Lost vs Orlandu, White Belt, 0 Yen -- fell back to White Belt after 4 matches as a Sash
Lost vs Jin Chi, White Belt, 0 Yen -- I'm just plain doomed 
Lost vs Orlandu, White Belt, 0 Yen -- decided to start quest for 10 losses
Lost vs Sabaron, White Belt, 0 Yen
Lost vs Meowth, White Belt, 0 Yen
Won vs Kento, Copper Sash 1, 3 Yen -- the first Sash is a Sash once more, but my quest for 10 losses is delayed
Won vs Kenji, Copper Sash 2, 7 Yen
Won vs Kalanyr, Silver Sash 1, 11 Yen -- tied for highest ranked fighter with Kith
Won vs MooCow, Silver Sash 2, 18 Yen -- highest ranked fighter
Lost vs Meowth, Silver Sash 2, 16 Yen
Won vs Kenji, Silver Sash 3, 21 Yen -- 
Won vs Kenji, Silver Sash 4, 28 Yen -- curses! Kenji beat me to 10 losses !
Won vs Kalanyr, Gold Sash 1, 31 Yen -- highest ranked fighter in the land again
Spent 5 yen on Yen Ring, spent 10 yen on Fist of Fury power for Yen Ring, 16 yen left
Won vs Uziel, Gold Sash 2, 22 Yen -- yay! I have an even record!
Lost vs Orlandu, Gold Sash 2, 22 Yen
Won vs Meowth, Gold Sash 3, 30 Yen -- my first win against the plush one
Spent 15 yen on Poison Blade power for Yen Ring, 15 yen left
Won vs Kalanyr, Gold Sash 4, 21 Yen -- one round win! And I actually have a winning record now!
Lost vs Wrath, Gold Sash 4, 17 Yen -- ouch, beaten by a white belt
Won vs Darkwolf, Gold Sash 5, 25 Yen -- got a hand with two cherry blossoms
Lost vs Meowth, Gold Sash 5, 27 Yen -- should've stopped fighting the plush one while I was ahead
Won vs Kenji, Gold Sash 6, 31 Yen -- Kenji beat me to lucky thirteen losses!
Lost vs Darkwolf, Gold Sash 6, 29 Yen
Won vs Darkwolf, Platinum Sash 0, 37 Yen
Spent 10 Yen on Purchased Power: Poison Blade, 27 yen left
Lost vs Meowth, Platinum Sash 0, 28 Yen
Won vs Kalanyr, Platinum Sash 1, 33 Yen -- whenever I'm down, I just need to fight good old Kalanyr!
Lost vs Kalanyr, Platinum Sash 1, 25 Yen -- Kalanyr finally won against me
Lost vs Meowth, Platinum Sash 1, 29 Yen
Won vs DraDra, Platinum Sash 2, 35 Yen
Won vs Darkwolf, Platinum Sash 3, 46 Yen
Won vs DraDra, Platinum Sash 4, 50 Yen -- Dra! Dra....
Spent 20 Yen on Fist of Fury power for Yen Ring, 30 yen left
Won vs Darkwolf, Platinum Sash 5, 41 Yen -- I seem to do well against both Kalanyr and Darkwolf, currently 4-1 against both
Won vs Darkwolf, Platinum Sash 6, 53 Yen
Spent 25 Yen on Poison Blade power for Yen Ring, 28 yen left
Lost vs Meowth, Platinum Sash 6, 28 Yen -- what a surprise
Won vs DraDra, Platinum Sash 7, 33 Yen -- Dra!
Won vs Kazz't, Platinum Sash 8, 44 Yen -- a tournament of the frog match
Won vs Kalanyr, Diamond Sash 0, 58 Yen -- won five flags and nine yen in the first round, won tournament of the frog
Spent 10 Yen on Purchased Power: Mastery (Tiger), 48 yen left
Lost vs Kalanyr, Diamond Sash 0, 45 Yen -- almost won
Won vs Meowth, Diamond Sash 1, 56 Yen
Won vs Darkwolf, Diamond Sash 2, 66 Yen
Lost vs Darkwolf, Diamond Sash 2, 62 Yen -- damn, got his sig style
Lost vs Darkwolf, Diamond Sash 2, 58 Yen
Lost vs Darkwolf, Diamond Sash 2, 48 Yen -- bah freaking humbug
Won vs Darkwolf, Diamond Sash 3, 61 Yen
Won vs Kalanyr, Diamond Sash 4, 75 Yen
Lost vs Darkwolf, Diamond Sash 4, 71 Yen
Won vs Kalanyr, Diamond Sash 5, 84 Yen
Won vs Noir, Diamond Sash 6, 87 Yen
Won vs Darkwolf, Diamond Sash 7, 100 Yen
Lost vs Meowth, Diamond Sash 7, 93 Yen
Won vs Darkwolf, Diamond Sash 8, 103 Yen
Won vs Kalanyr, Diamond Sash 9, 116 Yen
Won vs Kalanyr, Diamond Sash 10, 127 Yen
Won vs Tabris, Master Sash, 133 Yen -- first to tier 7!
Spent 10 Yen on Purchased Power: Mastery (Crane), 123 yen left
Won vs DraDra, Master Sash, 135 Yen -- freaking hilarious
Won vs Ariel, Master Sash, 141 Yen
Won vs Darkwolf, Master Sash, 159 Yen -- eight points and twelve yen in one move!


Gray seeks to follow in the footsteps of the legendary GrayDoom, the great Master of the Sash. However, he seems to have inherited only the second half of the name . Again however, he's doing better now. That damn Meowth keeps annoying him, even though Gray finally beat the plush one in a close match... of course, Gray then lost to Meowth again. Now just as annoying to Gray is that accursed ogre, Orlandu! Gray also finds Kalanyr and Darkwolf to be great helps, annoying goody-goody that they are... Gray has gained tons from those two! And would have gained more if he hadn't had to spend so much bribing the dang judges! Gray does feel a bit sorry for poor DraDra though... dra!

Gray has fulfilled his dentiny, having become the first Master Sash in these new lands.


----------



## Thaiger (Feb 3, 2002)

*Lyodin*  
Copper Sash 2
2/3
Yen = 2
Signature Stlye- Manta Ray
Profiteer
Arena Fighter
Bribe Judges





Won against Lady Diamond, became Copper Sash 0

Won against Orlandu(Chat match), became Copper Sash 2, gained 2 yen, won 2 yen from Orlandu for 4 yen total

Lost to Orlandu in a race(speed match), earned 4 yen, spent 2 to corrupt a judge and 2 more to keep rank for a balance of 0.  Stayed Copper Sash 2

Recieved a thorough Smack Down from Vanor!  Lost 2 yen bribing the judge, and was refunded his payment to Vanor for a net loss of 2 yen.  Stayed Copper Sash 2.

Cried "Uncle" after one around against Kerall.  Kept my money and dropped to Copper Sash 1.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 3, 2002)

Zhou Ling
F.k.a. Shadow mother

DECEASED
Record: 1-3
Yen: 1

_History:_
WON vs. Shard, became Thug 0, Sig Style Crab, City Gang
LOST vs. Godric, Thug Down on Luck
LOST vs. Kalanyr, Thug Out of Luck
LOST vs. MooCow, killed



> Description
> She was about five an a half feet tall, and time had lent her hips and stomach weight. However, she still carried herself with surprising grace in light of the howling wind. The woman wore a reddish suit of tight leather. Her arms and head were covered in white silk, complete with a face mask that left her eyes uncovered. Between the mask and the hood, a few strains of brown hair leaked out, slowly turning gray with age. On her back, the woman wore twin swords, the short katanas so typical for her profession, known as ninja-to in a different land.


----------



## MidKnight (Feb 3, 2002)

Soth, Knight of the Black Rose

started as a White Belt
Defeated Lady Diamond, became Thug 0 (sig style:chopstick/loc: hells)
Lost to Kalanyr, became Thug, Down on Luck
Defeated MooCow, became Dark Apprentice 0 (lost sig. loc.: hells)
Lost to Orlandu (the Ogre Magi), became Dark Apprentice, out of favor
Defeated Sabaron, became Dark Apprentice 0
Defeated Jin Chi, became Dark Apprentice 1
Defeated Juggernaut, became Dark Apprentice 2
Lost to Kalanyr, became Dark Apprentice 1
Lost to Kalanyr (again), became Dark Apprentice 0
Lost to Kenji, became Dark Apprentice, out of favor
Defeated Ariel, became Dark Apprentice 0
Lost to Orlandu, became Dark Apprentice, out of favor
Defeated Sabaron, became Dark Apprentice 1
Lost to Ariel, Became Dark Apprentice 0
Defeated Kagan, became Dark Apprentice 2
Defeated Kenji, became Dark Warrior 2
Lost to Kagan, became Dark Warrior 1
Lost to Kenji, became Dark Warrior 0
Defeated Kagan, became Dark Warrior 2
Lost to Kalanyr (again), became Dark Warrior 1
Defeated Kagan, became Dark Warrior 3
Defeated Darkwolf, became Dark Warrior 4
Defeated MooCow, became Dark Knight 0 (Sig Location: City)
Defeated Kagan, became Dark Knight 2
Lost to Kazz't, became Dark Knight 1
Defeated Orlandu, became Dark Knight 2
Defeated Ariel, became Dark Knight 3
Lost to Kenji, became Dark Knight 2
Lost to Darkwolf, became Dark Knight 1
Lost to Kenji (the Big Mouth), became Dark Knight 0
Lost to Kalanyr - DECEASED
16 wins / 15 losses


The Wraiths of Fate - Master Judge


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 3, 2002)

*Shard

Dead*
*Final Record:* 3-10
*Yen:* 1
*Signature Style:* Thunder
*Powers:* Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Bribe Judges
*Item:* Tattoo of Power on the back of her neck (no powers yet)

Matches:
1. Lost to Dui Lei-stayed at White belt
2. Lost to Zhou Ling- stayed at White belt
3. Lost to Uziel- stayed Whit belt but gained 1 Yen
4. Lost to Wanderer in Darkness - stayed White Belt
5. Defeated Kerall- gained Copper Sash 0 and 3 Yen from fight.
6. Defeated Vanor- gained Copper Sash 1 and 5 Yen profit.
7. Lost to Vanor- retained Copper Sash 1 and spent 4 Yen.
8. Lost to Chen Shing- retained Copper Sash 1 and stayed at 5 Yen.
9. Defeated Kagan- gained Copper Sash 2 and 5 Yen profit.
10. Lost to Darkwolf- fell to Copper Sash 1 and lost 1 Yen total.
11. Lost to Hanoi Zan- Retained Copper Sash 1 and spent 3 Yen.
12. Lost to Happy Harry- fell to Copper Sash 0.
13. Lost to Mirashi and was slain along with Kith, her other personlality.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 3, 2002)

Dalamar
Dark Warrior 1
Foul Spirit, Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, Signature Style (West wind)
Master of Shadows, Dirty Trick, Poisoned Blade
Record 6-11, Yen 3, *Training*

Started as White Belt
Lost against Sidhe Li
Lost against Lady Diamond
Won against Godric, chose Path of Darkness (Dark Apprentice 1)
Lost against Vanor, dropped to DA 0
Lost in a team match against Godric and Bayne, became Out of Favor
Won against Noir in a chat match, rised back to DA 0, gained 2 Yen
Lost against Sabaron, dropped to DA OoF, gained 2 Yen
Won against Kalanyr, advanced to Dark Warrior 1, gained 1 Yen
Bought some *Training* (5 Yen), 0 Yen left
Lost against Kalanyr, dropped to DW 0
Lost against Darkwolf, dropped to DW OoF
Lost against Kazz't, dropped to DA 2
Won against Ariel, advanced to DW 2
Lost against Darkwolf, dropped to DW 1
Won against Holy Imp, advanced to DW 2
Lost against Sabaron, Dropped to DW 1, gained 2 yen
Won against Leomon the Beast King, advanced to DW 2
Lost against Kendaz, dropped to DW 1, gained 1 yen

A man in dark clothing. His whole body is covered, except his eyes wich show as bright dots in his head.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 3, 2002)

_Kento Saighami
Fight Record: 1-3
Diseased__

Just a little kid, Kento Saighami has grown up from a rich family but dreams of becoming a great warrior...without actually having to do the work part as much...

Kento is constantly occupied by his butler, who is also his guardian.  He wears a black dress jacket mostof the time with several pockets as well as a necktie-which he normally despises.

Matches:
Kento Vs. Valar, lost due to disqualification.  White Belt 0-1
MooCow (Yellow Belt) Vs. Kento, won.  Followed Copper Sash path, now Copper Sash 1, and 1-1, gained Sig Style (West Wind), Profiteer, Arena Fighter, and Bribe Judges (x1)
Kento Vs. Gray, lost, now Copper Sash 0
Uziel Vs. Kento, lost, dead._


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Feb 4, 2002)

*Wild Helm*
Darkness Tier 3 / Rank 2 (warrior) - 14 fights / 7 wins
(sig.style _Lizard_, master of shadows, foul spirit, 
unholy warrior, sneaky trick, dirty trick, poisoned blade)
0 ¥ - Item; the Cloak of Night

Tier 1:
* 5-round loss to Sidhe Li (Honor Tier 2) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Stayed at Tier 1
* 5-round loss to Kenji (Tier 1) in a 3-flag strategy speed match. Gained 1 ¥. Stayed at Tier 1
* 4-round loss to Kerall (Tier 1) in a 2-flag strategy match. Stayed at Tier 1
* 5-round win over MooCow (Honor Tier 2) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Up to Darkness Tier 2 / Rank 1.

Darkness Tier 2:
* 6-round win over Wrath (Tier 1) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Gained 1 ¥. Up to Tier 2 / Rank 2.
* 6-round loss to Kerall (Honor Tier 2) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Down to Tier 2 / Rank 1.
* 5-round win over Rini (Tier 1) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Up to Tier 2 / Rank 2.
* 4-round loss to Kcyldei (Honor Tier 2) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Down to Tier 2 / Rank 1.
* 6-round win over Sabaron (Tier 1) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Gained 3 ¥. Up to Tier 2 / Rank 2.
* Bought the Cloak of Night for 5 ¥
* 5-round win over Kagan Flashane (Light Tier 2) in a 4-flag speed match. Up to Tier 3 / Rank 1.

Darkness Tier 3:
* 5-round loss to Archangel (Honor Tier 2) in a 4-flag speed match. Down to Tier 3 / Rank 0.
* 5-round win over Archangel (Honor Tier 2) in a 4-flag speed match. Up to Tier 3 / Rank 1.
* 3-round win over Darkwolf (Honor Tier 4) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Up to Tier 3 / Rank 3
* 7-round loss to Archangel (Honor Tier 3) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Down to Tier 3 / Rank 2.
* 5-round win over the Goblin King (Honor Tier 2) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Up to Tier 3 / Rank 3.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Feb 4, 2002)

*Godric*
Honor Tier 2 / Rank 2 (yellow belt) - 12 fights / 5 wins
(sig.style _Chain_, dojo style _Scorpion_, fists of fury)
3 ¥ - no item

Tier 1:
* 6-round loss to Sidhe Li (Tier 1) in a 2-flag strategy match. Stayed at Tier 1.
* 7-round win over Zhou Ling (Yakuza T2) in a 4-flag strategy speed match. Gained 1 ¥. Up to Light Tier 2 / Rank 1.

Light Tier 2:
* 4-round loss to Eldon (Honor Tier 2) in a 4-flag standard speed match. Down to Tier 2 / Rank 0.
* 9-round loss to Nightmare (Darkness Tier 2) in a 6-flag strategy speed match. Gained 1 ¥. Down to Tier 2 / Rank FfG
* 8-round loss to Dalamar (Tier 1) in a 5-flag strategy speed match. Down to Tier 1.

Tier 1 (again):
* 5-round loss to Sabaron (Light Tier 2) in a 3-flag chatroom speed match. Stayed at Tier 1.
* 4-round loss to Dradra (Tier 1) in a 3-flag chatroom speed match. Stayed at Tier 1.
* DQ win over Dalamar (Darkness Tier 2) in a team fight (4 flags a side). Up to Honor Tier 2 / Rank 0.

Honor Tier 2:
* Joined the Dojo of the Thorned Vine. Learned Scorpion style.
* 4-round win over Kagan (Yakuza Tier 2) in a 3-flag strategy speed match. Up to Tier 2 / Rank 1.
* 2-round loss to Kerall (Honor Tier 2) in a 3-flag strategy speed match. Down to Tier 2 / Rank 0.
* 3-round win over the Goblin King (Tier 1) in a 3-flag strategy match. Up to Tier 2 / Rank 1.
* 4-round win over Kerall (Honor Tier 2) in 3-flag strategy speed match. Gained 1 ¥. Up to Tier 2 / Rank 2.
* Vine style is obsolete. Godric learns the way of the Chain.

* Not currently fighting.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Feb 4, 2002)

*Mei Ling*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Kith

Green Belt 1 when she died*
*Record:* 7-2
*Yen:* 1
*Sig. Styles:* Blizzard, Thunder, Northstar
*Dojo Style:* West Wind
*Powers:* Fist of Fury, Chi Strike, Master of Emotions
*Item:* Tattoo of Power

Matches:
1.  Defeated Dui Lei- gained Yellow Belt 0; Blizzard S.S., and Thunder D.S.
2.  Defeated Gray- gained Yellow Belt 1
3.  Defeated Arwen - gained Yellow Belt 2
4.  Defeated Sidhe Li- gained Green Belt 0
5.  Defeated Orlandu- gained Green Belt 1
6.  Lost to Jin Chi- demoted to Green Belt 0
7.  Defeated Ariel- regained Green Belt 1
8.  Defeated Darkwolf- gained Green Belt 2
9.  Lost to Vanor- dropped to Green Belt 1

Died when her other personality Shard was killed by Mirashi after losing to him.


----------



## turtle (Feb 4, 2002)

Diu Lei 
The Drunken Master
DECEASED first one to go in 2.0! woopie...

- was the first honor warrior in the lands
- was the first person to win a battle
- was the first person to die

Honor Path
Yellow Belt D3
Record 1-4
Yen: 0
Signature Style: Chopsticks
Dojo Style: Dragon

Matches 
1. Defeated Shard: rose to Yellow Belt 0 
Gained Chopsticks style, Gained Dragon Dojo style
2. Lost to Kith : fell to Yellow Belt  D1
3. Lost to MooCow: fell to Yellow Belt D2
4. Lost to MooCow: fell to Yellow Belt D3
5. Killed by Arwen: deceased

Apprentice Judge (3 matches)

Lei was a dirty unkempt old man with a natty beard and wild hair. His clothes looked like they hadn't been washed for years, and were sprinkled with all kinds of mysterious stains.

He was slain by Arwen, an "honorable" warrior and avenged by Sabaron.


----------



## Jackal (Feb 4, 2002)

*MooCow

Yellow Belt 0
Sig Style=Mantis
Dojo Style=Blizzard
Record 8-8
Powers: Fist of Fury (1x)
Yen 2
Wears a Brass bell around neck bought cost=5 yen
Member of the Dojo of Nature's Fury and Harmony

**
Defeats Vanor---Yellow 0, gains Mantis sig style and Dojo style of the Fist. Gained 1 yen
Defeats Diu Lei-----Yellow 1, Gained 1 yen 
Defeats Diu Lei in strategy rematch-----Yellow 2, Gained 1 yen
Defeated by Soth---Yellow 1
Defeats Gray----yellow 2, gains 2 yen from sash
Defeated by Kento---Yellow 1
Defeated by Orlandu---Yellow 0
Defeated by Meowth---Yellow D1
Defeats Kenji---Yellow 0, Gains 2 yen
Defeats Ariel---Yellow 1, Gains 2 yen
Defeated by Gray---Yellow 0, lose 3 yen to Gray
Defeats and Killed Zhou Ling---Yellow 2,
Defeated by Wild Helm---Yellow 1, Gains 1 yen
Defeats Lu Bu---Yellow 2
Defeated by Hanoi xan---Yellow 1
Defeated by Soth---Yellow 0
*

A Black hooded man with ravens
An Journeyman judge (10 matchs)


----------



## Vanor (Feb 4, 2002)

*Vanor Dragon of the Westwind*
Green belt 1
personal record 10-7 0 Yen 
*IC Bethrothed to Lady Diamond*

*Sig Style; Hammer, Dragon, Tiger
Dojo Style; West Wind
Master of Emotions
Fists of Fury x1
Chi Strike x1*


Lost to MooCow stayed white belt 0
Won vs Kento from forfit, promoted to yellow 0, Sig Style Hamer, Dojo style Dragon. won 2 yen.
Won vs Sidhe Li, promoted to yellow 1.
Win vs Darkwolf, promoted to yellow 2. won 2 yen from Emperors Tourny
Loss vs Shard, dropped to yellow 1, lost 2 yen
Won vs Sidhe Li, promoted to yellow 2.
*Won vs Lyodin, promoted to Green 0.  Opened Dragon of the West Wind Dojo*; Gained Sig Style tiger and dragon, Dojo style West Wind
Won vs Shard promoted to Green 1, gained 3 yen.
Loss vs Darkwolf, dopped to Green 0
Loss vs Darkwolf (Again), dropped to Green 0 D1
Won vs Dalamar, lost disgrace ranks.  Back to Green 0.  (1 round fight)
Won vs Darkwolf, promoted to Green belt 1 Gained 1 yen.
Won vs Kith, promoted to Green belt 2 Gained 1 yen.
Loss vs Kazzt, dropped to Green 1 lost 2 yen
Won vs Sidhe Li, promoted back to Green 2
Loss vs Ariel, dropped to Green 1 
Loss vs Darkwolf, dropped to Green 0
Retiring from fighting. 
[/list=1]

Spent 5 yen to create the Jade Fist, has no powers yet.


----------



## Lady Diamond (Feb 4, 2002)

*Lady Diamond, the Dragon

Green Belt 0
Dojo Record 1-1
IC: Betrothed to Vanor the Dragon
Former Mistress of the "Dragon and the Cherry Blossom of the West Wind" combined dojo, the Cherry Blossom side of the dojo is now closed.

5 wins, 3 losses, 0 yen  

Lost vs Soth (MidKnight) - White Belt 0, 1 yen gained
Lost vs Lyodin (Thaiger) - White Belt 0
Win vs Kenji (z_mystic) - Yellow Belt 0
Win vs Kenji (z_mystic) - Yellow Belt 1, 2 yen gained in lieu of killing her opponent (killing would have guaranteed a 2-rank promo)
Win vs Dalamar - Yellow Belt 2
Win vs Cromwell (Jackal) - Green Belt 0
Lost vs Sidhe Li, (Wicht), - Green Belt D1, dojo disgraced
Win vs Happy Harry (Midknight) - Green Belt 0, dojo honored, 1 yen gained

Signature Styles - Cherry Blossum, Dragon, Spider
Dojo Style - none
Fist of Fury x1
Chi Strike
Master of Emotions: (modifiers: avenging, ferocious, cautious, relentless, calm, confidant, joyful, courageous, wrathful, sad)

Retired 4/26/02

*


----------



## Rathan (Feb 4, 2002)

* *DEAD * *


Sir Arwen the Red Tiger

Yellow Belt 0
2/5

Powers: 
Sig Style: Tiger
Dojo Style: Blizzard
Fists of Fury

Items:
Red Tinted Long Sword 
Metalic Red Plate Mail
Myst: My Faithfull Unicorn
Yen: 4

History:
*Lost to Kalanyr, still white belt 0
*Lost to Gray, still white belt 0
Won aginst Daiymo, now yellow belt 0
Kills Diu Lei, now yellow belt 2
*Lost to Kith, now yellow belt 1
*Lost to Orlandu, now yellow belt 0
*Killed by Sabaron, now dead


----------



## nsruf (Feb 4, 2002)

*Gorm Twoface*

A two-headed, 3 m tall ogre with bluish skin, clad in decaying animal hides. Gorm's right head features long, unkempt hair and an expression of perpetual anger and stupidity. His left head, the smart one, is bald, but sports a carefully trimmed goatee. His main occupation so far is to apologize for the behaviour of the other head and look embarassed. However, he might take a more active role in Gorm's life if the oger decides to stay in civilized lands.

Gorm originally came down from his lonely mountain home to recover his pet Dogbert from Kalanyr.


Created White Belt
Lost to Kalanyr, stayed White Belt (but lost right to use Dogbert avatar)
Defeated Rini, became Copper Sash 0 with Signature Style Wolf
Defeated Kerall, became Copper Sash 1 and earned 5 Yen


----------



## Zappo (Feb 4, 2002)

Kerall, warrior of Fate
Brown Belt D1
22 wins, 21 losses
Master of the Dojo under the Stars:
- Dojo record: 12-12
- Students: The Shadowed Poet (learning Northstar), Jezter6 (learning Thunder)
Abilities:
- Signature styles: *Southern Cross*, *Northstar*, *Fist*, *Panther*, *Thunder*
- Dojo style: *Blizzard*
- Master of Emotions: *Avenging*, *Ferocious*, *Cautious*, *Relentless*, *Calm*, *Confidant*, *Joyful*, *Courageous*, *Wrathful*, *Sad*
- Master of Movement: *Moving*, *Crouching*, *Falling*, *Flying*, *Falling*, *Rolling*, *Running*, *Tumbling*, *Leaping*, *Twisting*, *Balancing*, *Speeding*
- Fist of Fury (x2)
- Chi Strike
Item: _Kerall's Kama_
- Style: *Kama*
6 yen

YB 1 History as a villain.
Redemption.
Lost to Eldon; White Belt; gained 1 yen
Lost to Shard; White Belt
Lost to Darkwolf; White Belt
Won against Wild Helm; Yellow Belt 0; Signature style: Manta Ray.
Joined the Dojo of the Seven Pillars. Dojo style: Northstar.
Lost to Darkwolf; Yellow Belt D1
Lost to Nightmare; Yellow Belt D2
Won against Wild Helm; Yellow Belt 0; gained 1 yen
Lost to Gorm Twoface; Yellow Belt D1; lost 2 yen
Lost to Kcyldyei; Yellow Belt D2
Lost to Lu Bu; Yellow Belt D3
Won against Lyodin; Yellow Belt 0
Won against Lu Bu; Yellow Belt 1; gained 4 yen
Lost to Bayne; Yellow Belt 0
Lost to Kazz't; Yellow Belt D1; gained 10 yen
Gave 4 yen to Darkwolf
Spent 10 yen on _Kerall's Kama_, which has the *Style: Kama* power.
Won against Godric; Yellow Belt 0
Lost to Rrai-kesh; Yellow Belt D1; gained 1 yen
Won against Rrai-kesh; Yellow Belt 0; gained 1 yen
Lost to Bayne; Yellow Belt D1
Won against Deathstalker; Yellow Belt 0
Lost to Godric; Yellow Belt D1
Won against Aragorn; Yellow Belt 0
Won against Peter; Yellow Belt 1; gained 1 yen
Lost to Zartain; Yellow Belt 0
Due to generator change, switched the obsolete *Manta Ray* style for *Southern Cross*
Won against Aragorn; Yellow Belt 1
Won against Eilan Cooger; Yellow Belt 2
Won against the Nameless Warrior; Green Belt 0
Lost to the Maestro; Green Belt D1; gained 1 yen
Joined the Dojo of the Predator; Dojo style: thunder.
Won against the Holy Imp; Green belt 0
Won against Nightmare; Green Belt 1
Lost to Rini; Green Belt 0
Won against Kaboom; Green Belt 1; gained 4 yen
Opened the Dojo under the Stars with an initial record of *3-2*.
Won against Archangel; Green Belt 2
Won against Winter Snow; Green Belt 3
Lost to Winter Snow; Green Belt 2
Won against Winter Snow; Green Belt 3
Won against Dirty Harry; Brown Belt 0; gained 1 yen
Won against Kyramus; Brown Belt 1
Lost to Sabaron; Brown Belt 0
Won against Sanctus Togashi; Brown Belt 1
Sanctus Togashi joins Dojo under the Stars to learn the Thunder style.
The Shadowed Poet joins Dojo under the Stars to learn the Southern Cross style.
Jezter6 joins Dojo under the Stars to learn the Thunder style.
Lost to Mirashi Iso; Brown Belt 0; gained 1 yen
Won against Snow Owl; Brown Belt 1
Lost to Rathan; Brown Belt 0
Sanctus Togashi leaves the dojo
Lost to Ratasal; Brown Belt D1; lost 4 yen

After having abandoned his life as a villain, Kerall has become a very different man. His former obsession, and the terrible ordeal he had to pass through have added a few wrinkles to his face, despite his young age. Kerall has dropped his old dark cloak in favor of a simple white kimono. His belt looks somewhat older than the cloth. The only ornament he wears is a necklace with a round, blue gem which shines with an inner light - Archangel's Luckstone. The warrior keeps it under the kimono, touching his body. Kerall has short, dark hair, and an intense gaze; clearly there's more in this man than what the simple aspect would suggest.

After hearing of the oracle Uziel, who was said knowing everything about the past, present and future, Kerall travelled to the Seven Pillars where he resided, and asked about his destiny after death. The oracle, surprised, told him that it seemed that the threads of fate had been cut from Kerall, and that he was free to do what he wanted. The warrior, even more astonished, wandered off to meditate, and eventually returned to learn more from Uziel.

However, it seems like with the demon gone, Kerall has lost much of his skills. Whether this is a supernatural effect or simply a temporary consequence of fighting dirty for so much time and then becoming honorable, is unknown.

Then, after some time passed, Kerall met Archangel again, during the Tournament of the Frog. They talked about Kerall's family and heir old friends, and the many good news brought by the angel made the warrior stronger in heart.

Kerall eventually reached the green belt. His teacher Uziel had long left the land, so Kerall returned to the dojo for the last time to leave the report of his many conquests and defeats, before moving on to become a master himself. He entered Darkwolf's dojo of the Predator in search for more strength.

After a few fights, Kerall realized that in the dark old days corruption, through him, could have spread to other youth and warriors. For this reason, he decided to teach others the way of honor, and in doing so, to atone. He opened the Dojo under the Stars, and waited for students to come to him. It took time, but he found his first student in Sanctus Togashi. With this, Kerall's path to complete redemption was complete. The dojo grew to include Merak Spielman, also known as the Shadowed Poet, and a small alien named Jezter6.

Kerall frequently uses a kama as his weapon; the one he had in his former life was tainted by evil and was destroyed by the Redeeming Light of Nikodemus. Now he has bought a new one, a masterwork weapon so sharp that it can cut a wind in two breezes.


----------



## Sabaron (Feb 4, 2002)

Sabaron Corlagon
Brown Belt 2
Styles: West Wind, Staff, Hammer, Sword, Wolf, Foot, Thunder
16-11
Yen: 2

Lost vs. Lord Soth White Belt
Won by forfeit vs. Meowth *Blue Belt 1* (Scorpion)
Lost vs. Orlandu (1 yen) Blue Belt 0
Won vs. Gray Blue Belt 1 (Tournament: +2 yen)
*Killed Arwen (2 yen)* Blue Belt 2
*Spared by Soth* Blue Belt Fallen from Grace
Won vs. Darkwolf Blue Belt 1
Lost vs. Meowth Blue Belt 0
Won vs. Hanoi Xan Blue Belt 1
Lost vs. Darkwolf Blue Belt 0
Lost vs. Dratini Blue Belt Fallen From Grace
*Spared by Nightmare* White Belt
Lost vs. Wild Helm White Belt
Won vs. Chen Shing* Yellow Belt 2* (Frog)
Joined the Dragon of the West Wind dojo (Hammer)
Won vs. Ariel Eastwind Green Belt 1 (Staff)
Founded the *Knightly Order of the Frog* (Hammer, Staff, Frog)
*Joined the Predator Dojo (Wolf)*
Won vs. Dalamar Green Belt 2
Won vs. Jester Green Belt 3
Lost vs. Kagan Green Belt 2
Won vs. Archangel Green Belt 3
Won vs. Ariel Green Belt 4* (+4 yen)*
Lost vs. Sidhe Li Green Belt 3
*Frog* style became *West Wind*
Won vs. Toymaker (+1 yen) Green Belt 4
Won vs. Dalamar (+1 yen) Brown Belt 0 (Gained Foot, Thunder)
Lost vs. Noir Brown Belt D1
Won vs. Kendaz Brown Belt 0
Won vs. Kerall (+1 yen) Brown Belt 1
Won vs. Leomon Brown Belt 2

Spent 5 yen cleaning Thaiger's Blood Cloth
Spent 5 yen on Armor of the Frog
Replaced Thaiger's Blood Cloth with the Sword of House Corlagon.
Spent 5 yen imbuing the Sword of House Corlagon with Sword style.


----------



## reiella (Feb 5, 2002)

Meowth: Sabatcle!

Team Rocket: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=47542#post47542

White Belt: Fought Gray (Copper Sash 0) Won, gained 5 yen (2 from Gray) [ Became Thug, gained Dirty Tricks, Gang Member(Volcano), Style (Manta Ray)) ] Link
Thug 1: Fought Lu Bu (White Belt 0) Won, Gained 2 yen. Link
Thug 2: Forfeited against Sabaron (Gained 1 yen) Link
Thug 1: Fought Orlandu (Green Belt 1) Won (Gained 3 yen) [ Became Gang Boss Sneaky Tricks, Signature Location( Delta ), Gang Member ( Island )] Link
Gang Boss 0: Fought Gray (White Belt 0) Won, (Gained 3 yen) Link
Gang Boss 1: Fought MooCow (Yellow Belt 0) Won, (Gained 2 yen) Link
Gang Boss 2: Fought Gray (Silver Sash 2) Won, (Gained 5 yen, 2 from *yen*, 3 from Gray) Link
Gang Boss 3: Fought Kenji (White Belt 0) Won, (Gained 1 yen) Link
Gang Boss 4: Fought Kalanyr (Knight of Light 0) Loss. Link
Gang Boss 3: Fought Kalanyr (Knight of Light 1) Won (Gained 2 yen) [ Became Gang Lord, gained Signature Location ( Hells ), Dirty Tricks, Gang Member ( Heavens )] Link
Gang Lord 0: Fought Gray (Gold Sash 3) Lost, Paid 4 yen Link
Gang Lord OOL: Fought Gray (Gold Sash 5) Won, Netted 4 yen Link
Gang Lord 0: Fought Darkwolf (Green Belt 1) Won, Netted 2 yen Link
Gang Lord 1: Fought Orlandu (Brown Belt 1) Won Link
Gang Lord 2: Fought Kalanyr (Red Belt 2) Lost Link
Gang Lord 1: Fought Wrath(Dark Warrior 0) Won Link
Gang Lord 2 Fought Gray (Platnium Sash 0) Won, Netted 7 yen (2 gen, 5 Gray) Link
Gang Lord 4 Fought Sabaron (Blue Belt 1) Won Link
Gang Lord 5 Fought Cromwell (Thug DOL) Won, Netted 3 yen Link
Gang Lord 6 Fought Gray (Platnium Sash 1) Won, Netted 6 yen (5 gray,1 gen) [ Became Warlord, gained Signature Style (Claw), Poison Blade, Gang Member (Coast)] Link
Warlord 1 Fought Kalanyr (Master of Light 1) Link
Warlord 2 Fought Gray (Platnium Sash 6) Won, Netted 6 yen (5 gray, 1 gen) Link 
Warlord 3 Fought Gray (Diamond Sash 2) Lost, Lost 6 yen Link
Warlord 2 Fought Gray (Diamond Sash 5) Won, Netted 7 yen (6 Gray, 1 gen)
Warlord 4 Fought Ariel (Brown Belt 1), Won Link
Warlord 5 Fought Kagan (Thug OOL), Won Link 
Warlord 6 Fought Jester (Dark Master 3), Lost Link
Warlord 5 Fought Kyt (White Belt 0), WonLink 
Warlord 6 Fought Kyt (White Belt 0), Won Link 
Warlord 7 Fought Kyt (White Belt 0), Won Link 
Warlord 8 Fought Kyt (White Belt 0), Won Link
Overlord 0 Fought Pixie (White Belt 0), Won Link
Overlord 1 Fought Ariel (Master of Light 5), Won Link 
Overlord 2 Fought Kyt (White Belt), Won
Overlord 3 Fought da Boss (Thug 0), Won
Overlord 4 Fought Ariel (Black Belt 0), Won
Overlord 5 Fought Eilan Cooger(Copper Sash 0), Won
Overlord 6 Fought Ariel (Black Belt D2), Won
Overlord 7 Fought Noir (Dark Knight 1), Won
Overlord 8 Fought Arkanyl (Dark Master 3), Won
Overlord 9 Fought Arkanyl (Dark Master 4), Won (Phoenix Eye)
Overlord 10 Fought Ratasal (Platnium Sash 6), Won, Gained 6 yen
Real Item:
Uncovered Gamera! (Spent 5 yen on searching)
Meowth pay off some of Gamera debt!  (Spent 5 yen-gained Turtle Item Style)
Gamera teach Meowth how to hide inside Gamera! (Spent 10 yen-gained Turtle Style Immunity)
Meowth get Gamera Whistle! (Spent 20 yen-gained Mastery Turtle)
Meowth retroactive change Gamera Turtle Immunity now Volcano Location.

Meowth!


> Oyuban(35-6) (17 yen)
> Thug Dirty Tricks, Gang Member(Volcano), Signature Style ( Turtle )
> Gang Boss Sneaky Tricks, Signature Location( Ocean ), Gang Member ( Island )
> Gang Lord Signature Location ( Hells ), Dirty Tricks, Gang Member ( Heavens )
> ...




Overlord locations: Dungeon, Paradise, Cavern, Plains, Swamp, Castle
[/quote]


----------



## turtle (Feb 5, 2002)

Lu Bu
Copper Sash 1
3-8
5 yen
RETIRED



1. Lost to Meowth
2. Defeated Silverback, rose to Copper Sash 0 (gained Dragon St.)
3. Defeated Jin Chi, rose to Copper Sash 1
4. Lost to MooKow, fell to Copper Sash 0
5. Lost to Kcyldei, fell to White Belt (lost Dragon Style)
6. Lost to Nightmare in one round. AWESOME!
7. Lost to Nightmare in one round again! 
SO COOL! This game rocks!
8. Lost to Ariel... Awesome! I haven't won a round in 4 matches!!!
9. Defeated Kerall, rose to Copper Sash 1 , (gained Crab style)
(finally found someone more unlucky!)
10. Lost to the Maestro
11. Lost to Kerall in the tourny of the Frog
Lu Bu retires

(Apprentice Judge: 6 matches)


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 5, 2002)

*Daiymo Dragonclaw*

white belt 0-0


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 5, 2002)

Orlandu, Honorable Ogre Magi *retired*

Brown Belt D1
17-10
Signature Styles: Turtle, Sword, Frog, Ki-Rin, Manta Ray
Dojo Style: Northstar
Fists of Fury x2
Chi Strike
Mastery of Emotions and Movement
Ogre Clan Sword (Grants Wielder Signature Location Mountains and the Sword Style)
5 Yen

Description:
A huge monster with dark blue skin, horns, green eyes with white irises. He stands 10'1" and carries himself with a lot of grace for a beast his size, but the ground does tremble when he moves. He is dressed in oriental raiment with white hair and piercing eyes. He is a true Ogre.

Defeated the Honorable Jin-Chi in a 3 flag match to gain Yellow Belt 0
Defeated the Dark Knight Soth in a 3 flag strategy match to gain Yellow Belt 1
Defeated the Young Kenji in a 5 flag speed strategy match to gain Yellow Belt 2
Lost to Wanderer in a 4 flag standard match losing Yellow Belt 2
Defeated Sir Arwen in a destructive standard 2 flag duel that also won him 2 Yen, and reclaimed Yellow Belt 2
Defeated the Noble Sir Sabaron in a 4 flag standard chat match, gaining Green Belt 0 and a yen.
Defeated the Sash Grey in a 5 flag speed strategy match, gaining Green Belt 1 and a yen.
Had my head handed to me by the clever and lucky Sash Lyodin, losing a rank and 2 yen in the process.
Defeated the White Belt Grey in a 5 Flag Speed Strategy Chat match, judged by the Flower Girl. Gained Green Belt 1.
Lost to the Thug Meowth in a 3 Flag Standard match. Lost Green Belt 1.
Defeated the Honorable MooCow in a 4 Flag Speed Strategy Match. Gained 2 Yen from the emperor and once again reclaimed Green Belt 1
Lost Green Belt 1 again... can feel the change in my luck.. and know it is pointless to continue if I continue to lose Strategy Matches...
Good Luck Kith, May your Dojo Prosper.
Won an incredibly close race with Thaiger... the spirits helps me here... regained Green Belt 1 and Gained 7 yen total.
And once again... Green 0... Lost to an incredibly Lucky Uziel. *sigh*
And the Yo-Yo finally breaks... lost to Jin Chi.. dropped to D1
Defeated the Light Warrior Kalanyr is a cloe match. Regained Green Belt 0 and 2 Yen
Defeated the Honorable Warrior Sidhe Li, in a 3 flag standard strategy match, gaining Green Belt 1 and 2 Yen
Defeated my old Student Kenji in a 5 Flag Speed Strategy Match, gaining Green Belt 2 (finally )
Lost to Kalanyr, losing 2 yen and my Green Belt 2.... surprised? nope
Defeated Soth in a 5 Flag Speed Strategy Matching, Regaining Green Belt 2 and 2 yen...
Defeated Kalanyr in a 8 Flag Speed Strategy Match, gaining Green Belt 4
Defeated the Thug Cromwell in a 4 Flag Strategy Speed Match, gaining Brown Belt 0
Defeated Grey the Gold Sash in a 6 Flag Strategy Speed Match, gaining 7 Yen and Brown Belt 1.
Lost to Meowth in a 6 Flag Speed match. Gaining 2 Yen but losing Brown Belt 1.
Defeated Jin Chi in a 8 Flag Speed Strategy Chat Match. Regained Brown Belt 1.
Lost to Lord Soth in a 6 Flag Speed Strategy Match. Lost Brown Belt 1... again
Lost to Darkwolf in a 8 Flag Speed Strategy Match. Lost Brown 0.
*retired*


Forged the Ogre Clan Sword and gave it the Signature Location: Mountains for a cost of 10 Yen.
Imbued the Ogre Clan Sword with a Sword Spirit giving it Sword Style at a cost of 10 Yen.

The Ancient Master of Rice Fu. Journeyman Judge


----------



## Jin Chi (Feb 5, 2002)

*Jin Chi*

Jin Chi arrives in the province.

Attired merely in simple white clothes, Jin Chi's bright golden eyes and casual grace speak volumes even though he remains relatively quiet and unfailingly polite.

*Jin Chi
The Path of Honor**
Green Belt-0

Signature Styles: Blizzard, Staff, Jaguar
Dojo: Phoenix
Fists of Fury (x1)
Chi Strike
Master of Emotions

Record: 8-9
Yen 3

Item: Ornate Golden Staff (5 yen)
          + Staff Signature Style (5 yen)*


Defeated by Orlandu (White Belt) -- Standard Match, 3 Flags. Gained 1 yen
Defeated by Sidhe Li (Yellow Belt) -- Standard Match, 3 Flags. Gained 1 yen.
Defeated by the Dark Knight Soth (Dark Apprentice) -- Speed Match, 4 Flags
Victory over Kenji (White Belt) -- Speed Match, 3 Flags, Gained 1 yen, Yellow Belt
Defeated by Lu Bu (Copper Sash) -- Speed Strategy Match, 3 Flags. Gained 1 yen. Lost 1 yen (damn Path of the Yen).
Victory over Gray (White Belt) -- Speed Strategy Match, 2 Flags
Victory over Uziel the Sightless (Yellow Belt) -- Standard Match, 3 Flags. 
Defeated by Eldon the Summoner (Yellow Belt) -- Speed Match, 3 Flags
Victory over Uziel the Sightless (Yellow Belt) -- Speed Strategy Match, 5 Flags. Gained 1 yen, plus 2 yen from the Emperor
Victory over Orlandu (Yellow Belt) -- Speed Strategy Match, 5 Flags. Gained 2 yen from the Emperor
Defeated by Kalanyr (Warrior of Light) -- Speed Match, 5 Flags
Victory over Kenji (White Belt) -- Standard Strategy Match 3 Flags
Victory over Kith (Green Belt-1) -- Standard Speed Match 5 Flags
Victory over Kalanyr (Knight of the Light 1) -- Speed Strategy Match 5 Flags -- gained 2 yen
Defeated by Darkwolf (Green Belt  0) -- Speed Strategy Match 6 Flags -- gained 1 yen
Defeated by Wrath (Gang Boss 0) -- Speed Strategy Match 4 Flags -- gained 2 yen
Defeated by Orlandu (Brown Belt 0) -- Speed Strategy Chat Match 8 Flags[/b]


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

*A wanderer in darkness*

*A wanderer in darkness*
Dark Apprentice 2 (2-0)
Foul Spirit, Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, Signature Style (Fan)
Owner of 2 yen.

Started as White Belt, known as _a hooded wanderer_.
Defeated Orlandu (Yellow Belt 2), gained two ranks, became Dark Apprentice 1.
Became known as _a wanderer in darkness._
Defeated Shard (White Belt), became Dark Apprentice 2.
Gained two yen from the emperor.


*Apprentice Judge (9 matches).*


----------



## Silverback (Feb 5, 2002)

*Silverback* 

White Belt 0-3

1. Loses to Lu Bu
2. Defeated by Darkwolf
3. Kayo'ed by Kcyldyei



> _At first glance, a gorilla of epic proportions; further observation reveals the presence of a keen intelligence... yes, and evidence of years of rigorous training in the martial arts.  Victim of a witchdoctor's curse? Lone survivor of a lost civilization? The "Missing Link"? Only he known as Silverback knows for sure._


----------



## turtle (Feb 5, 2002)

Chau Sing Chi
White Belt
0-0


----------



## sineater (Feb 5, 2002)

Done with YB!


----------



## z_mystic (Feb 5, 2002)

*Kenji*

Master of Light  4
*Master of Emotions*
0 yen 
*Sig Style:* Raven, Claw
*Mastery (Raven),(Claw)*
*Powers:* Pure Spirit, Holy Warrior, Holy Day, Chi Strike, Purity of Focus, Redeeming Light, Right of Domain
Record 26-27 

*Item:* Kougun Anki
First form Sig Style: Spear


Master of Light 4
Defeated by Orlandu in a 5 flag speed strategy match. Gained 1 yen 
Defeated by Jin Chi in a 3 flag speed match. 
Defeated by Lady Diamond in a 3 flag speed match. 
Defeated Wild Helm in a 3 flag speed strategy match. Gained *Yellow Belt 0*, *Fists of Fury*, Sig Style *Raven* Got 2 yen from the emporer. 
Defeated by Gray in a 5 flag speed strategy match, in which I lost the 2 yen I had gained (because he is a sash). 
Defeated by MooCow in a 4 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated by Kalanyr in an insane 8 flag speed strategy match.  Gained 1 yen.
Defeated by Lady Diamond in a 5 flag speed standard match.  Gained 2 yen.  Lost Yellow Belt, Sig/Dojo styles, FoF, and the 2 yen I gained.
Defeated by Gray in a 3 flag speed strategy match.  Lost 3 yen in the match.
Defeated by Jin Chi in a 3 flag strategy match.
Defeated by gray in a 6 flag speed strategy match.  *First to 10 losses.  Nyah!*
Defeated by Meowth in a 3 flag standard match.
Defeated by Orlandu in a 5 flag speed standard match.
Defeated the Death Knight Soth in a 4 flag speed match.  Took path of light, gained Blue Belt, sig style Raven (BOO!!), Pure Spirit, Holy Warrior, and Holy Day.
Defeated Ariel in a 4 flag speed match.
Defeated Kagan in a 4 flag speed strategy match.  Gained Orange Belt, Chi Strike, Mastery(Raven), Master of Emotions.
Defeated Kagan again, this time a 5 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated by Gray in a 6 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated Ariel in a 5 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated by Soth in a 5 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated Soth in another 5 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated Kagan in a 4 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated by Ariel in a 5 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated by Ariel in a 5 flag speed standard match.
Defeated Kalanyr in a 6 flag standard match that ended in Sudden Death.
Defeated Soth in a 6 flag speed match.  Gained Red Belt.
Defeated Soth in a close 5 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated by DraDra in a not so close 5 flag speed strategy match.
Defeated Ariel in a 5 flag speed chat match.  Gained a yen.
Defeated Ariel again in a 5 flag speed chat match.  Gained a yen.
Spent 5 yen on the five formed Kougun Anki.
Defeated by Ariel in a 6 flag speed chat match.
Defeated by Darkwolf in a 6 flag speed strat chat match.
Defeated by Ariel in a 6 flag speed strat match.  Became first to 20 losses.
Defeated by Kalanyr in a 6 flag speed strat match during the Tournament of the Frog.
Defeated by the Jester in a 4 flag chat speed strat match.
Defeated Kagan in a 5 flag chat speed match.
Defeated by Ariel. Lost what yen I had
Defeated by the Jester in a 6 flag chat match.
Defeated the Festy Dog in a 6 flag chat match. Gained 1 yen.
Defeated Kendaz 6 times in chat.
Defeated Arkanyl in chat.
Lost to Ariel in a 6 flag speed strategy match.
Lost to Dirty Harry in a 6 flag speed style match.
Defeated Kendaz in an 8 flag speed strategy match.
3 matches with  Kennith Whitefang, 2 wins, 1 loss.  Gained 1 yen between the 3 fights.
Spent 5 yen on Sig Style: Spear for item.
Defeated Rathan in a 6 flag speed match.


Kenji is a modest person of average height. The only items he owns are the clothes he wears. He wanders around the world traveling, and a bit of fighting on the side.

Cloaked Judge and the Pimp- He's a bad Journeyman Judge.


----------



## Lucias (Feb 5, 2002)

*Uziel*

Uziel the Sightless, Oracle of the Seven Pillars
Green Belt D1
Record:4-3
Powers:Sig Style: Northstar, Raven, Hammer
Dojo Style: Wolf 
Chi Strike
Fists of Fury
Master of Emotions
Yen:4

1. Bested Shard in an epic 7 round struggle 
2.Jin Chi defeats Uziel with skill and fury
3.Uziel defeats the rookie Ariel
4.Jin Chi defeats Uziel in the worst rematch ever.
5.Uzeil bests Orlandu with a single, lucky strike!
6.Uziel severs the thread that holds Kento's fate!
7. Gray skewers Uziel!


----------



## Stinky (Feb 6, 2002)

Yellow Belt 0
Record: 1-0
Sigs: Rose Petal
Powers: -none-
Items: -none-
Yen: 0

Stinky defeats Nigel by default and advances to Yellow 1. Stinky acquires sig Rose Petal.


----------



## DM with a vengence (Feb 6, 2002)

*Nigel the Destroyer*

Nigel the Destroyer (Son of Harebut the Provisions Merchant)

White Belt 0
Honor Path

No Record
No Special Powers
No Items of note,  just some mundane junk.

"Er, um, would anybody, ah, like to um, fight."


----------



## Mr Sparkle (Feb 6, 2002)

*Gnash the Pitied*

White belt 0
Items: None
Yen:0

Gnash is a mummified corpse with murderous eyes that trail green fire.  The remaints of a suit of ashigaru armor cling to his husk-like body.  He shambles forward with a lurching movement that threatens to spill him into the dust with every step, and a ghastly grin splits his lolling head.  Surely, this walking blasphemy is incapable of thought, let alone kung-fu. . .


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 6, 2002)

*JUGGERNAUT*

White Belt

Record: 0-0


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 7, 2002)

*Darkwolf, the Thundering Wolf, possessor of the Dagger of Tigers, Lord of the Claw and Fang pack, Master of the Blizzards,  King of the Phoenix,  Rider of the Ki-Rin, Wielder of the Grand Klaive. *


Perfect Master
    Graduate of the Dojo of  Nature's Wrath/Harmony and the   No  Luck Dojos
Master of the Dojo of the Predator 76-67
Record 56-35
Powers: 
     Signature Style:  TIGER, WOLF, THUNDER, BLIZZARD, FANG, DAGGER, PHOENIX,  KI-RIN, CLAW, SPIDER
     Dojo Master
     Fist of Fury(x2)
     Chi Strike
     Mastery(Wolf)
     Mastery(Ki-rin)
     Mastery(Spider)
     Master of Emotions, Movement, Shadows, Wealth, Supreme
     Perfect Attack
Yen:  8
Item:  Grand Klaive  - Sig style sword, Immunity Sword, Mastery sword

Past battles:
Won vs:Silverback, Kerall(x2), Hanoi Xan, Ariel(x6), Nightmare(x2), Jin Chi, Vanor(x3), Graydoom(x5), Kcyldyei, Kalanyr(x5), Kazzt(x2), The Boss, Sabaron, Dratini, Orlandu, Soth, Shard, Kenji, Dalamar(x2), Jester(x2), Arkanyl(x3), InsaneJudge(x4), Pixie, Peter(x6), Lefty

Loss vs:Vanor(x2), Sidhe Li, Graydoom(x10), Meowth, Sabaron, Kith, Kazzt(x5), Soth, Ariel(x2), Kalanyr(x3), Wrath, Wild Helm, Jester(x2), Arkanyl, Maestro, HolyImp, InsaneJudge, 

Perfect Master!
Path to Perfect Master: 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, D1, 0, D1, 0, 1, 2, 3, 2, 1, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, Perfect Master(27 fights)
Path to Grand Master : 1, 0, 1, 2, 1, 2, 3, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, Grand Master(12 fights)
Path to Black belt: 0, 1, 2, 3, 2, 1, 2, 3, 4, 3, 2, 3, 2, 1, 0, D1, D2, 0, D1, D2, D3, 2, 5, Black(23 fights)
Green took 22 fights
Yellow took 6 fights
White took 1 fight


----------



## Rini (Feb 8, 2002)

Rini
Green belt 1
10-9
Styles: Fang, Sword, Weasel, Dagger
Powers: 
Chi Strike (opponent can't use powers), 
Master of Emotions (+1 from avenging, ferocious, cautious, relentless, calm, confidant, joyful, courageous, wrathful, sad)

Yen: 1

Possesions:

Record:
Lost Vs. Gorm Twoface
Lost Vs. Wild Helm
Won Vs. Nafal (Gained yellow belt.  Took the path of Honor)
Won Vs. Archangel in Tourney of the Frog (hosted by Sabaron)
Won Vs. Hakan in Tourney of the Frog, round 2
Lost Vs. Kcyldyei in the last round of the Tourney of the Frog
Lost Vs. Bayne
Won VS. Aragorn
Won Vs. Kyt
Won Vs. Kaboom
Won Vs. Kerall (lots of K's here...)
Lost Vs. Ratasal (and had 3 yen stolen from the icky Sash)
Won Vs. Archangel (again)
Lost Vs. Noir
Lost Vs. Sidhe Li
Lost Vs. Dorothy the Crazy Female Dog (2 yen stolen)
Won Vs. Ecureuil
Won Vs. Winter Snow (and now have the longest match on record!)
Lost Vs. Temuro, a graduated student, in the touney of the Pheonix eye

Dojos:
1) Vine (Ariel); Ariel went crazy, left
2) Knightly order of the frog (Sabaron); graduated
3) Predator (Darkwolf); current
4) Fighting Beast (mine); current; two members; 12-8


----------



## Kesh (Feb 9, 2002)

*Kesh*

Kesh
White Belt 0
Unchallenged


----------



## Rathan (Feb 9, 2002)

Ariel Eastwind 
Brown Belt 5					
41/52

* Thundering Northstar of the Fanged Dragon Dojo *
* 0/5 *


Powers: 
_Sig Styles:_*Dragon, Dagger, Fox, Thunder, Claw, *
_Dojo Style:_ *Fang*
Chi Strike
*Fists of Fury* _*(x2)*_
_Master of:_ *Emotions, Movement, *

Possesions:
Yen: 12
Item: Phoenix Sword *(Sig Style: Phoenix, Immunity: Phoenix, Mastery: Phoenix)*

_*Wins:*_ Kalanyr x3, Soth, Vanor, Lu Bu, Kenji x5, Darkwolf x2, Kazz't, Cromwell, Nightmare, Dirty Harry, Noir, Jester x2, Vandorin x2, Kendaz x3, Arkanyl, Peter x5, BlackCalw, Insane Judge

_*Losses:*_ Kalanyr x7, Gray, Soth x2, Kith, MooCow, Sabaron x2, Meowth x4, Kenji x4, Uziel, Darkwolf x6, Kazz't x9, Cromwell x2, Nightmare, Mirashi x2, Jester x2, Vandorin, Peter, BlackClaw, Arkanyl x2, Kirin x1, Rrai x1,


*Proud Owner of Two: * "I took part in the Meowthcendance and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" * T-shirts....*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 11, 2002)

*Kazz't the Devil Lord*
*The Void*
*Record:* 33-9
*Powers:*_
-*Passive:*
Foul Spirit, Unholy Warrior, Signature Style: West Wind, Signature Style: Raven, Signature Location: Island, Signature Location: Labyrinth, Master of Shadows, Mind Thief (Sword-from Ariel, Northstar-from Tabris, Dragon-from B'anj'amik), Cunning Attack
-_*Active:*
_Sneaky Trick (x1), Dirty Trick (x3), Poisoned Blade (x4), Corruption_

*Possessions:* 
_Contract of Binding:_ 
Powers-Sneaky Trick (x1), Fist of Fury (x2), Hard Hitter
See: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&postid=79176#post79176 for details on its purchase.
*Yen: *21

_Kazz't is a devil now, as well as a feirce and reknowned (at least in hell) lawyer, one who tries to find the loopholes in everything, summoned to this world by a mortal whom he tricked into giving his freedom and thus letting him slay the summoner, Rune travels the land to gain power and to gain more signatures to his contract, hoping when he returns to the Abyss that he would have many souls in tow._

*Record:*
Kazz't Vs. Hanoi Xan (White Belt), lost, remained White Belt, gained 2 yen
Kazz't Vs. Crow (White Belt), won by default, Copper Sash 0 with Signature Style: West Wind, Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Bribe Judges and 1 yen
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Copper Sash 1), won, gained Copper Sash 1 and 19 yen. 
_Purchased Contract of Binding (5 yen), added in Sneaky Trick (15 yen)_
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Copper Sash 2), won, gained Copper Sash 2 and 22 yen.
_Added Fist of Fury power to the Contract of Binding (15 yen)_
Kazz't Vs. Darkwolf (Green Belt 1), won, gained Silver Sash 1, Signature Location: Island, Bribe Judges (+x1), Master of Wealth and 2 yen (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Kalanyr (Master of Light 3), won, gained Silver Sash 4 and 4 yen (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Soth (Dark Knight 2), won, gained Gold Sash 2, Hard Hitter,  Crowd Pleaser (x1), and 8 yen. (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Darkwolf (Green Belt 2), lost, lost 1 yen (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Darkwolf (Greenbelt 4, rematch), won, gained 6 yen (Judge Gen'd moves)
_Added Hard Hitter power to the Contract of Binding (15 yen)_
Kazz't Vs. Vanor (Greenbelt 2), won, gained 7 yen (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Greenbelt 2), won, gained 8 yen (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Darkwolf (Brown Belt 3), won, gained 6 yen (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Happy Harry (Greenbelt 0), won, gained 8 yen, gave 6 to Happy Harry since I was so Happy, gained Platinum Sash 0, Signature Location (Mesa), Purchased power, Crowd Pleaser (Judge Gen'd moves)
_Purchased Power:  Fist of Fury for 10 yen_
Kazz't Vs. Kalanyr (Master of Light 4), lost, paid 5 yen to not drop, gained 1 yen total. (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Kalanyr (Master of Light 5, rematch), won, gained 12 yen. (Judge Gen'd moves)
Kazz't Vs. Gray (Platinum Sash 7), lost, paid 5 yen to not drop, gained 4 yen total. (Judge Gen'd moves)
_Traded 14 yen for Darkwolf's soul, see thread:_
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6938
_Darkwolf has paid 7 of the 18 yen back for his soul..._
Kazz't Vs. The Jester (White Belt), heavy restrictions, lost, paid 5 yen not to drop, a total of -3 yen.
_Added Fist of Fury (now x2) to the Contract of Binding (25 yen)_
Kazz't Vs. Dalamar (Dark Warrior Out of Favor), won, switched to Gang Boss 6.
Kazz't Vs. Kerall (Yellow Belt 0), won, switched to Dark Master 0, gave Kerall 10 yen, who gave it to Darkwolf.
_Darkwolf pays back 4 more yen, as of now, Darkwolf has paid 11 of the 18 yen back for his soul..._
Kazz't Vs. Darkwolf (Brown Belt D2), won, tried to corrupt but it failed, gained 1 yen.  Now Dark Master OoF.
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Brown Belt 3), won, corrupted, gained Sword Style and Dark Master 1.
Kazz't Vs. Kalanyr (Lord of Light 0), lost, now Dark Master 0.
Kazz't Vs. Darkwolf (Black Belt 5), lost, now Dark Master Out of Favor.
Kazz't Vs. Kalanyr (Lord of Light 4), won, now Dark Master 2.
Kazz't Vs. Kalanyr (Lord of Light 3, rematch), won, now Dark Master 5, gained 1 yen.
Kazz't Vs. Darkwolf (Grand Master 1), won, now Dark Master 7, gained 1 yen.
Kazz't Vs. Kalanyr (Lord of Light 4), won, now Dark Lord 1.
Kazz't Vs. Tabris (Green Belt D2), won, corrupted, gained the North Star style, now Dark Lord 3.
Kazz't Vs. Kyt (White Belt), lost, now Dark Lord 2.
Kazz't Vs. Kyt (Warrior of Light 1), won, now Dark Lord 4.
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Brown Belt 2), won, now Dark Lord 5.
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Brown Belt 1, rematch), won, corruption failed, now Dark Lord 4.
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Red Belt 1), won, now Dark Lord 7.
Kazz't Vs. Tabris (Thug 1), won, now Dark Lord 8.
Kazz't Vs. Lefty (Yellow Belt D1), won, corruption failed, now Dark Lord 7.
Kazz't Vs. Peter the Peon (White Belt), won, now Dark Lord 8.
Kazz't Vs. Peter the Peon (White Belt), won, now Dark Lord 9.
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Master of Light 0), lost, now Dark Lord 8.
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Master of Light 3), won, now Dark Lord 10.
Kazz't Vs. Ariel (Master of Light 4), won, gained 1 yen, now *THE VOID!*
Kazz't Vs. Marvin the Android (White Belt), won, remaining the Void.
Kazz't Vs. B'anj'amik (Green Belt 1), won, corrupted, gained the Dragon style as a mind thefted power, remaining the Void
_Acquired the soul of the noble warrior Gustaf._
Kazz't vs. Leomon (Blue Belt 2), won, remaining the Void.


----------



## Jackal (Feb 11, 2002)

Delete me


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

*Hanoi Xan*
Gang Boss 1 (8-4); *(Yen=3)*
*Boss of Chimera Island, Villain of the Plain*
Member of the Dungeon branch of Team Rocket
_Dirty Trick, sneaky trick_

1. Lost to Dark Wolf, Remained White Belt
2. Defeated Kazz't, Advanced to Thug 0
Joined the Island Gang (team Rocket)
3. Defeated MooCow, Advanced to Thug 1
4. Lost to Sabaron. Fell to Thug 0
5. Defeated Shard, Advanced to Thug 1 
Gained 2 yen (2 yen total)
6. Defeated Kcyldei, Advanced to Thug 2
7. Defeated by Hakan Keeneyes, fell to thug 1
Lost 2 Yen (0 yen total)
8. Defeated Black Angus, Advanced to Thug 2
9. Defeated Lefty, Advanced to Gang Boss 0
Gained 2 yen (2 yen total)
10. Defeated Lefty, Advanced to Gang Boss 1
Gained 1 yen (3 yen total)
11. Defeated by Kendaz, Demoted to Gang Boss 0
12. Defeated Adrain Starshaper, Advanced to Gang Boss 1


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 14, 2002)

*Sylf
Journeyman Judge*


_Sylf is a diminuitive woodland fey, his features are common to that of elves, long ears and sparkling green eyes.  Sylf has a talent for playing the flute and often plays a tune for smaller animals._

*Judged 17 Matches.*

Judged Moocow Vs. Zhou Ling, Moocow won and killed Zhou Ling
Judged Wild Helm Vs. Moocow, Wild Helm won
Judged Dalamar Vs. Lady Diamond, Lady Diamond won
Judged Darkwolf Vs. Jin Chi, Darkwolf won
Judged Gray Vs. Wrath, Wrath won, Sylf was promoted to Journeyman Judge
Judged Kerall Vs. Wild Helm, Kerall won
Judged Darkwolf Vs. Vanor, Darkwolf won
Judged (Completed) Kagan Vs. Shard, Shard won
Judged Gray Vs. Darkwolf, Darkwolf won, flawless victory
Judged Chen Shing Vs. Sidhe Li, Sidhe Li won 
Judged Meowth Vs. Wrath, Meowth won
Judged Kcyldyei Vs. Darkwolf, Darkwolf won
Judged Kalanyr Vs. Darkwolf, Darkwolf won
Judged Orlandu Vs. Darkwolf, Darkwolf won
Judged Dratini Vs. Kenji, Dratini won
Judged (Completed) Chen Shing Vs. Sabaron, Sabaron won


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 14, 2002)

[Color=Sky Blue]*Nightmare
Dark Warrior 4
Fighting Record 9-5

Abilities-*_
Foul Spirit, 
Unholy Warrior, 
Sneaky Trick (x1), 
Dirty Trick (x1),  
Master of Shadows,
Signature Style : Scorpion
Poison Blade_

*Possessions-
Items: Adamantium Golem (No Powers)
Yen: 3*

_Currently a minor entity, Nightmare is the name this outsider from the dream realms calls himself.  Weak by himself, Nightmare is unable to physically manifest on the Prime Material Plane so he possesses the bodies of the weak-willed.  Bodies run outof energy fast and Nightmare often disposes of them after a few fights.  His current and first possession this time is of a convict, whos will was shattered due to his insanity...an easy target for Nightmare...After his match with Kerall, Nightmare gained even more substantial form, taking the darkness as his ally, he now roams with more freedom than before...Nightmare continues his victory by besting Godric, an Apprentice of Light, as he advances to the ranks of a Dark Warrior, Nightmare sheds his exhausted body, the convict which now lies dead, and now he is searching for a new form..._[/Color]

*Fights:*
Nightmare vs. Darkwolf (Yellow Belt 1), lost, Still a White Belt.
Nightmare vs. Kerall (Yellow Belt D1), Won, Became Dark Apprentice 1, gained: Foul Spirit, Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, Signature Style: Scorpion
Nightmare vs. Godric (Apprentice of Light 0), Won, gained 2 ranks (+1 against a light warrior), Became Dark Warrior 0, gained: Master of Shadows, Dirty Trick, Poisoned Blade
Nightmare vs. Dratini (White Belt), Won, became Dark Warrior 1
Nightmare vs. Kagan Flashane (White Belt), had circumstances that I wouldn't use poison blade during fight-now regret that, Loss, back to Dark Warrior 0
Nightmare vs. Kalanyr (Knight of Light 3), lost, now Dark Warrior OoF
Nightmare vs. Lu Bu (White Belt), won, back to Dark Warrior 0
Nightmare vs. Lu Bu (White Belt, rematch), won, back to Dark Warrior 1
Nightmare vs. Ariel (Greenbelt 1), won, now Dark Warrior 2
_Nightmare forges a suitable body for himself, purchased Adamantium Golem (5 Yen)_
Nightmare vs. Darkwolf (Greenbelt 4), lost, now Dark Warrior 1
Nightmare vs. Sabaron (Apprentice of Light FfG), won, now Dark Warrior 3, spared Sabaron's life.
Nightmare vs. Ariel (Brownbelt 1), lost, now Dark Warrior 2.
Nightmare vs. ???, won, now Dark Warrior 3.
Nightmare vs. Kaboom, won, now Dark Warrior 4, gained 1 yen.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 14, 2002)

*Wrath*
Daughter of Zhou Ling, name unknown

Dark Knight 0
_Record: 5-3_
Yen: 2

_Powers:_ 
Signature Style (Panther), Sneaky Trick (x1), Foul Spirit, Unholy Warrior
Dirty Trick (x2), Poison Blade, Master of Shadows
Signature Location (wetlands), Corruption

Dragon Dagger
no powers yet

*Road to The Void*
_L vs Sidhe Li, son of the Wolf
L vs Wild Helm
W vs Gray, became Gang Boss 0
W vs Jin Chi, became Dark Warrior 1
W vs Kcyldyei, Dark Warrior 2
W vs Kalanyr, Dark Knight 0
L vs Meowth, Dark Knight Out of Favor
W vs Darkwolf, Dark Knight 0_


----------



## Rathan (Feb 15, 2002)

Kagan the Fallen
White Belt
6/27

Powers: * None *


Possesions: 
Item: *Pet Rat*
Yen: 7


*Journeyman Judge*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2002)

*Kcyldyei *

Knight of Light FFG
Records:- 17-14
Item:- Armour of the Frog: No abilities as yet

Holy Day, Holy Warrior, Pure Spirit, Mastery of Emotions, Chi Strike, Purity of Focus, Redeeming Light
Sig Style: Scorpion, Turtle 
Mastery:Scorpion
Yen: 0

_Kcyldyei is a slightly taller than average elf with light grey hair and violet eyes. He is a polite, sociable fighter who came from a wealthy western family. He wears a durable black cloak which conceals his rich clothing and sturdy boots. He seeks challenges so that he can learn all kinds of diverse fighting techniques, and to attain a higher stage of learning through this discipline._

1st fight -  Kcyldyei lost to his most worthy opponent Kalanyr, though Kcyldyei did not expect victory he was dismayed at the short length of the match. 
2nd fight -  Kcyldyei is victorious against Silverback, who judged his previous match against Kalanyr.
3rd fight -  After a long struggle to equal the flag score Kcyldyei was bested by Wrath's poison blade.
4th fight -  Kcyldyei bested Lu Bu, a sash warrior.
5th fight -  Darkwolf tears Kcyldyei a new b*tthole. Kyldyei learns never to fight higher tiers again, if he has a choice.
6th fight -  Kcyldyei barely manages to win against Kerall. 
7th fight -  Kcyldyei overcomes Wild Helm and gets onto the path of light.
8th fight - Kcyldyei suffers a swift defeat from Hanoi Xan.
9th fight - Kcyldyei's first victory against a higher tier, Happy Harry. It was a quick win during the Tourny of the Frog.
10th fight - Kcyldyei wins against Kagan in a chat match.
11th fight - Noir is bettered by Kcyldyei in a chat match.
12th fight - Kcyldyei beats Noir in the chat rematch.
13th fight - Noir finally beats Kcyldyei. 
14th fight - Noir decides to rub it in and beat Kclydyei again.
15th fight - Noir is good at beating up Kcyldyei, again.
16th fight - Kcyldyei victors against the King of Goblins.
17th fight - The Goblin King comes back and knocks Kcyldyei around for a while before beating him.
18th fight - Bayne walked away from Kcyldyei's next tournament match.
19th fight - The Goblin King is quickly defeated as he only uses Kcyldyei's signature style.
20th fight - The Goblin King comes back for more, but Kcyldyei victors again.
21st fight - The Goblin King tries again but to no avail.
22nd fight - Kcyldyei teaches Noir that he can't be used as a punching bag all the time.
23rd fight - Kcyldyei defends himself from Kendaz, a fanatical white belt.
24th fight - Kendaz pulls some lucky moves on Kcyldyei and actually wins.
25th fight - Arkanyl beats Kcyldyei soon after his defeat from Kendaz.
26th fight - *Kcyldyei victors over Rini and wins the Tournament Of The Frog!*
27th fight - Kcyldyei is beaten by Arkanyl in a close match.
28th fight - Arkanyl whomps Kcyldyei and gains a tier for it.
29th fight - Ratasal welcomes Kcyldyei back from an extended absence with a swift beating, convincing Kcyldyei he should never have come back.
30th fight - Kcyldyei defeats Wolf Mountain in honourable combat.
31st fight - Wolf Mountain defeats Kcyldyei in a close rematch.

*Apprentice Judge*


----------



## Jin Chi (Feb 16, 2002)

*Chen Shing the Rat Hengeyokai*

Chen Shing is a scrawny, skinny man with beady red eyes and short white hair. His clothes are unkempt, his fingers end in sharp claws and he fights like a frightened animal.

Probably because he is one.

Chen Shing is a shapechanger, a creature as comfortable in the form of a rat as he is in the guise of a man. And often he lounges somewhere in between.

He fights for the sheer pleasure of it as well as the money it brings him.

Path of the Yakuza -- Team Rocket

Record:

Defeated Kalanyr (Warrior of the Light FFG) with the help of Kagan (wb) -- Team Fight -- Gained 3 ranks (Thug 2)
Defeated Shard (Copper Sash 1) -- 4 Flags Speed Strategy Match -- Gained 4 yen + 1 rank (Gang Boss 0)
Lost to Sidhe Li (Yellow Belt 1) -- 5 Flags Speed Strategy Match -- Gained 1 yen (Gang Boss DOL)
Lost to Sabaron (White Belt) -- 5 Flags Speed Strategy Match -- (Gang Boss OOL)

Currently:


> *Gang Boss OOL* (2-2) (5 yen)
> *Thug* Dirty Tricks, Gang Member (Hells), Signature Style (Hammer)
> *Gang Boss* Sneaky Tricks, Signature Location (Glade), Gang Member (Volcano)




[back-up character for those annoying down times....]


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2002)

*Crow*

Crow
White Belt 0

Crow is a shiny little demon. He looks like a miniature angel, only 2 feet high, but with black feathers, grey, mottled skin, and sharp silver claws on his hands and feet. His halo is a good indicator of his mood, changing from black to blue to red.

Records:
0-1 Loss to Tazz't


----------



## KDLadage (Feb 24, 2002)




----------



## Nafal (Feb 28, 2002)

*Nafal*

Rank: *Yellow Belt 0*
Record: *1 win-1 loss*
Powers: *Sig style-Northstar, Dojo style-Panther, Fist of Fury*
Yen: *1*
Item: *None yet*

Matches:
1. Lost to Rini- White belt still
2. Won vs. Viper- Yellow Belt 0


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 1, 2002)

*Boss*_
Thug 0
Record: 4-6_

*Abiliites:*_
Signature Style (Sword), Dirty Trick x1, Gang Member (Hells)_

*Possesssions:*_
Mechanical Eye of Doom-_Dirty Trick x1
*Yen:* 0

*Matches Fought:*
Boss Vs. Darkwolf (Greenbelt 3), lost, remained White Belt (Judge gen'd moves)
Boss Vs. Archangel (Yellow Belt 0), lost, remained white belt (Meowthbot/Chat match)
Boss Vs. Kagan (White Belt), won, gained 3 yen
Boss Vs. Archangel (Yellow Belt D2), lost, now Thug, Down on Luck
Boss Vs. Peltita (White Belt), won due to disqualification, now Thug 0
Boss Vs. B'anj'amik (White Belt), won, gained 1 yen, now Thug 1
Boss Vs. B'anj'amik (White Belt), lost, now Thug 0
Boss Vs. B'anj'amik (Thug 0), lost, now Thug Down on Luck.
Boss Vs. Lasatar (Copper Sash 1), lost, paid 2 yen, now Thug Out of Luck.
Boss Vs. Lasatar (Copper Sash 2), DEATH MATCH, won, gained 15 yen due to special conditions.
_Purchased Mechanical Eye of Doom and empowered it with Dirty Trick x1_

_The Boss is a greedy fellow, his look easily shows it.  With a large round belly and short legs, any normal person would think the Boss to be a pushover, however, his looks betray him as he is very nimble on his feet.  One small feature otherwise distinguishes him, he is missing his left eye, however this doesn't slow him down as much as one might think..._


----------



## Rathan (Mar 1, 2002)

Archangel 
Green Belt D3 
7/15

*Founder of the "Thundering Mace Dojo"*
*Record: 1/5 *

Powers: 
Sig Style: *Mace, Thunder, Lightning* 
Dojo Style: *Sword* 

Item: 
*Blue LuckStone: (Heavens Loc)*

Yen: 3

Win's/Loss's are not in order of when the fights happened...

*Wins:* Wild Helm x2, Bayne x1, Rini x1, Happy Harry x1, Noir x1, Dark Jester x1

*Losses:* Wild Helm x1, Sabaron x1, Rini x1, Tabris x1 (Forefit), Mirashi x3, Happy Harry x3, Dark Jester x1, Kyt x1, Shard2 x1, Rini x1, Kerall x1


----------



## Tabris (Mar 2, 2002)

Tabris Zeruel

Thug 2
6/10

Powers:
signature style of thorn, dirty trick
items:none

yen:2

Tabris is an odd individual.  Although having nothing unusual with anyother human in appearance, his habits and mannerisms are strange and sometimes disturbing.  No one knows where he is from and what his objectives are and he is not usually in the frame of mind to tell anyone.  However his objective are obviously not of a good nature.
Forming a deep hatred for Kalanyr who keeps trying to alter the path of Tabris

Matches so far:
won against archangel (forfeit), advanced to copper sash 0
lost against kalanyr, dropped back to white belt
won against Kalanyr, became silver sash 2
draw against Kalanyr, silver sash 1
draw against Kalanyr, now silver sash 0
loss against Kalanyr, (redeemed) yellow belt 2
loss against Gray, became yellow belt 1
loss against kazz't, (corrupted) thug 2
loss against Kendaz, became thug 1
loss against Kendaz, dropped to thug 0
loss against Kendaz, thug DoL
win against Pixie, up to thug 0 again
win against Pixie, became thug 1
loss against Kazz't, thug 0
win against Pixie, now thug 1
win against Pixie, up to thug 2


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 2, 2002)

_*[Color=dark red]Maestro*_*

Green Belt 2
Fighting Record: 3-2

Abilities:*
_Signature Style: Chain, Signature Style: Staff, Signature Style: Hammer, Dojo Style (), Master of Emotions, Fist of Fury (x1), Chi Strike (x1)_

*Possessions:
Item:*_
None_
*Yen: *2

*Description:*_ The Maestro is pretty much an unknown, but his apperance is distinct.  It's attire consists mainly of a large, shadowy robe, its face hidden underneath a mask of silver-the long sleeves of his robe drape down to nothing, its hands not attached to his arms it seems.  Furthermore these 'hands' are most likely magic, as they float off and about when the Maestro attacks its foes-the hands themselves looking as if they were made from something glowing, possibly a force effect.

In battle the Maestro tends to use attacks that consist of its fists, its hands floating off to attack his opponent by slapping, punching, etc..., it also likes to levitate off the ground a bit-giving his opponents a harder time to attack it.  The Maestro has been known to use some other mind-influencing attacks, however..._

*Fighting Record:*
Maestro vs. Mirashi (white belt), lost, still white belt.
Maestro vs. Lu Bu (copper sash 2), won, gained yellow belt 1 and 2 yen.
Joined the Knightly Order of the Frog, gained Staff style
Maestro vs.  Noir (white belt), lost, now Yellow Belt D1
Maestro vs. Darkwolf (Grand Master 1), won, now Green Belt 1, gained the hammer style.
Maestro vs. Kerall (Green Belt 0), won, now Green Belt 2.
[/color]


----------



## reiella (Mar 3, 2002)

Dra Dra-Dragonair



> Dra Fight Nightmare, dra...
> Dra Fight Vagabond, dra...
> Dra Fight Sidhe Li, dra...
> Dra Fight Gray, dra...
> ...




Dragonair


> Brown Belt 0 (5-7) (0 yen)
> Yellow Belt Fist of Fury, Signature Style (Fist), Dojo Style (Dragon)
> Green Belt Chi Strike, Signature Style (Turtle), Master of Emotions, Dojo Style (Thunder)
> Brown Belt Signature Style (Rat), Dojo Style (Phoenix), Fist of Fury, Master of Movement
> ...


----------



## Sabaron (Mar 5, 2002)

Mirashi Iso
16-4
Dark Master 2

Mirashi was an assassin, sent from the far West.  He sought someone in the land of You Bastard!, and swore to not rest until that person is dead.

The death of Shard changed Mirashi.  He went from being a heartless cold-blooded killer, to being a soulless cold-blooded killer.  He no longer cared about anyone or anything.

The return of Shard has changed him again.  While he is still arrogant, the miracle of Shard's return has softened his heart somewhat, and has begun to undo the damage her death caused.

Mirashi has won victory after victory!  Can any non-gnome stop him!?  Apparently not, as he won a perfect victory against the Perfect Master!  Arrogance isn't pretty... and Mirashi is soaking in it.

Darkness has overwhelmed his body, leaving poor Mirashi as nothing but a soul inside a gem.  Shortly thereafter, Mirashi defeated Dirty Harry and claimed his body.

Mirashi Iso has returned from Hell with an army of demons!  So far, he has only managed to conquer the village of Quanting.

Defeated The Maestro, in a 2 round match.  How pathetic.  Thug 0
Beaten by Hakan Keeneys, and learned the power of Gnomes.  Thug DoL
Defeated Archangel, showing him who TRULY has mastery of the heavens.  Thug 0.
Killed Shard, and lost his humanity.  Thug 2.
Defeated Archangel, using the power of the Heavens for the last time.  Dark Warrior 0.
Defeated Archangel AGAIN.  The fool doesn't seem to realize the power of the Dark Side.  Dark Warrior 1
Kalanyr forfeited.  No patience... doesn't he realize he's making me stronger?!  Dark Warrior 3
Defeated Peter the Peon.  Barely had to try. Dark Warrior 4.
Defeated Rrai-Kesh.  What is it with warriors here?!  None of them (except me) are any good! Dark Knight 0
Defeated Ariel, despite her constant flirting.  Dark Knight 3
Defeated Darkwolf in an unofficial match!  Woohoo!
Defeated Rrai-Kesh.  He hasn't improved.  Sad.  Dark Knight 4.
Beaten by Rrai-Kesh.  My reign of terror is over... for the moment. Dark Knight 3
Defeated Lastar the Greedy.  A foolish White Belt who I enjoyed blasting to bits.  Dark Knight 4.
Beaten by Shard.  Sure she expelled the evil from me, but it took my body with it!  Dark Knight 3.
Defeated Ariel again!  I needed a victory against a woman.  Dark Knight 5.
Defeated Dirty Harry.  Stole his body.  Does victory get any more total?  Dark Knight 6.
Beaten by Winter Snow.  I lost my first battle in my bid to take over the world!  Meddling heroes... he'll get his! Dark Knight 5.
Defeated Kerall.  His student Sanctus is next... and mine. Dark Knight 6.
Defeated Sanctus Togashi.  Luckily for him, Shard stepped in and "saved" him... though he seemed strangely disappointed.  Dark Master 0.
Defeated Rathan.  One swift, sure blow and victory was mine!  Dark Master 2.


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 6, 2002)

Hakan Keeneyes

Copper Sash 1
Signature Style: Tiger
Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Bribe Judges 
2-1
1 Yen

A 3' tall gnome with grey skin and onyx eyes. He is a master of working stone, and moreover a priest of Callarduran Smoothhands and a minor mage specializing in Gem and Stone magics... He is also known to dabble in chromatics as well.
He seeks wealth and gems above all else.. their beauty holds his soul enthralled.

Defeated Mirashi Iso in a 2 Flag Standard Match. Gaining Copper Sash 1
Defeated the Thug Hanoi Xan in the Tournament of the Frog, 4 Flag Speed Strategy Match. Gained Copper Sash 2 and 2 Yen.
Lost to Rini in the Tournament of the Frog, 3 Flag Speed Strategy Match. Lost Copper Sash 2 and 1 Yen.


----------



## MidKnight (Mar 7, 2002)

Dirty Harry!

Dark Knight 0 - Out of Favor
12 wins /12 losses

Defeated Archangel / Copper Sash 0 (sig style: Manta Ray)
Lost to Archangel / White Belt (-sig style)
Defeated Archangel / Yellow Belt 1 (sig style: Phoenix - dojo style: Northstar)
Defeated Archangel / Yellow Belt 2
Defeated Shard / Green Belt 0 (sig style: Northstar, Staff - dojo style:Tiger)
Lost to Kazz't / Green Belt D1
Lost to Kcyldyei / Green Belt D2
Defeated Noir / Green Belt 0
Lost to Kagan / Green Belt D1
Defeated Kalanyr(!!) / Green Belt 2
Lost to Ariel / Green Belt 1
Defeated the Dark Jester / Green Belt 2
Lost to the Dark Jester / Green Belt 1 (purchased onyx amulet for 5 yen)
Lost to Kagan / Green Belt 0
Defeated Kagan / Green Belt 1
Lost to Dark Jester / Green Belt 0
Lost to Lady Diamond / Green Belt D1
Defeated Peter the Peon / Green Belt 0 (purchased Fists of Fury power for his onyx amulet - now named the Amulet of Fury)
Lost to Noir - Corrupted!/Gang Boss 0 (DoL)
Killed Lefty / Dark Warrior 1
Defeated Sanctus Togashi / Dark Warrior 2
Defeated Kenji (style match) / Dark Knight 1
Lost to Kerall / Dark Knight 0
Lost to Mirashi - *LOST MY FREAKING BODY!*/ Dark Knight OoF

Yen:4


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 14, 2002)

Noir
Dark Knight 2
13-15
2¥
Sig style(Tiger), Signature location(Ruins), Sneaky Trick, Unholy warrior, Foul spirit, Master of Shadows, Dirty Trick(x2), Poison Blade, Corruption 

_A figure dressed in a black ninja outfit with a black cloak that has glints of metal on the inside appears on the scene.  Once they get closer you can tell the figure is a female.  All she says is this, "I am Noir."  She is carrying a t-shirt that states, "I got beat by Meowth in the Meowthcendance and all I got is this lousy t-shirt."_

Win vs Kagan > Thug 0
Loss to Archangel > Thug DOL
Loss to HappyHarry > Thug OOL
Loss to Dalamar > Spared, back to White Belt, gained 2¥
Win vs The Maestro > Dark Apprentice 1
Lost to Kcyldyei > Dark Apprentice 0, gained 1¥
Lost to Kcyldyei > Dark Apprentice Out of Favor
Win vs Kcyldyei > Dark Apprentice 2
Win vs Kcyldyei > Dark Warrior 2
Kalanyr vs Noir and Mirashi > Kal forfeit > Dark Warrior 4
Win vs Kcyldyei(again, he's my favorite punching bag) > Dark Knight 1
Loss vs Ariel > Dark Knight 0
Win vs Goblin King > Dark Knight 1
Loss to Gray > Dark Knight 0
Win vs Kalanyr > Dark Knight 4
Loss vs Kalanyr > Dark Knight 3
Loss vs Kalanyr > Dark Knight 2
Loss vs Kalanyr > Dark Knight 1
Loss vs Kcyldyei > Dark Knight 0
Loss vs  <anyone know?> > Dark Knight oof
Win vs Peter > Dark Knight 0
Lost to Dratini > Dark Knight oof
Beat and corrupted Happy Harry > Dark Knight 1
Lost to Rrai > Dark Knight 0
Beat B-anj-amik > Dark Knight 1
Lost to Meowth but got a t-shirt > Dark Knight 0
Beat Sabaron - showed him to not call out the Lady of Darkness without being prepared > Dark Knight 1
Beat Rini - educated her on how to fight > Dark Knight 2


----------



## graydoom (Mar 14, 2002)

The Dark Jester of Swords, Former Lord of the Paradoxial Palace of Opulence

The Dark Jester
Dark Master 6
Signature Style (Sword), Signature Location (Forest), Unholy Warrior, Master of Shadows, Poison Blade (x2), Sneaky Trick, Dirty Trick (x2), Foul Spirit, Corruption, Mind Thief
Fool's Sceptre (Fist of Fury)
0 Yen
15-10

Won vs Kazz't, Gang Boss 1, 7 Yen -- an amazing upset
Purchased Fool's Sceptre, spent 5 yen, 2 yen left
Lost vs Sabaron, Gang Boss 0, 4 Yen
Lost vs Archangel, Gang Boss DoL, 4 Yen
Won vs Darkwolf, Dark Warrior 1, 4 Yen -- took me long enough
Lost vs Happy Harry, Dark Warrior 0, 5 Yen
Won vs Happy Harry, Dark Warrior 1, 6 Yen -- result of past five matches has been path +dark, yen +4, rank unchanged. yay!
Won vs Kalanyr, Dark Knight 0, 6 Yen -- I seem to be lucky like this
Won vs Kalanyr, Dark Knight 3, 7 Yen
Lost vs Kalanyr, Dark Knight 2, 7 Yen
Lost vs Kalanyr, Dark Knight 1, 7 Yen -- okay, time to stop
Won vs Darkwolf, Dark Knight 2, 8 Yen -- a prancing move won the match!
Won vs Kenji, Dark Knight 4, 8 Yen
Won vs Happy Harry, Dark Knight 5, 8 Yen -- the jester laughs last
Lost vs Darkwolf, Dark Knight 4, 9 Yen
Lost vs Darkwolf, Dark Knight 3, 10 Yen
Lost vs Kalanyr, Dark Knight 2, 10 Yen
Lost vs Ariel, Dark Knight 1, 8 Yen
Won vs Archangel, Dark Knight 2, 8 Yen
Lost vs Ariel, Dark Knight 1, 4 Yen
Won vs Kenji, Dark Knight 3, 4 Yen
Won vs Ariel, Dark Knight 4, 11 Yen
Received 4 yen loan from Ariel, payed 15 yen for Fist of Fury on item, 0 yen, in debt 5 yen to Ariel
Won vs Ariel, Dark Knight 5, 4 Yen
Payed 4 yen to Ariel, in debt 1 yen to Ariel
Won vs Goblin King, Dark Knight 6, 0 Yen
Won vs Kalanyr, Dark Master 3, 0 Yen
Won vs Meowth, Dark Master 4, 0 Yen
Won vs Arkanyl, Dark Master 5, 0 Yen
Payed 1 yen to Ariel, no debt left
Won vs Kyt, Dark Master 6, 0 Yen

The laughing jester is a madman. Something in his past unhinged him terribly, and he has never been the same since then. He used to just be a court jester, telling simple jokes and capering around to amuse the lord and guests. Now insane, he finds pleasure in different things. Formerly a happy man, he is now a being of darkness, perhaps not even qualifying as human anymore....

The dark jester is clad in fool's motley, wearing the standard fools cap. The motley is in all colors, though it tends toward dark, gloomy colors. His face is covered by a tattoo of the motley pattern, in yellow and black. Staring into his eyes reveals madness, ever-shifting madness. Few have ever seen the jester sane, but on the rare occasions that he fights through the madness weighing him down, his eyes clear. Ever since he has descended into darkness, his laughter seems darker, and when he grins, the madness in eyes seems even stronger.

The jester has had amazing luck in beating those of greater skill. First Kazz't, then Darkwolf, then Kalanyr....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2002)

*Festy_Dog*

Thug 0
Records: 3-6

Dirty Trick
Sig Style: Claw
Gang Member (Team Rocket): Volcano
Yen: 0

1st fight - Festy gets beaten down by Kenji.
2nd fight - Festy goes beserk and mauls the Goblin King.
3rd fight - The Goblin King comes back and injures Festy for mauling him previously.
4th fight - Defeated by Tiny.
5th fight - Festy makes a comeback against Tiny.
6th fight - Defeated by Tiny in a closesly fought rematch.
7th fight - Festy Dog is eventually beaten by his fellow thug, Scar.
8th fight - Festy wins in a rematch against Scar.
9th fight - Scar gets his vengeance upon Festy for winning last time.

_Festy_Dog is just what people call him, he has no real name. He's a husky cross wolf and he just wanders around, he is homeless and quite aggressive about it. He can be identified by how mangy and festy appearing he is, very mangy, very festy. Nonetheless his appearance can deceive his actual ability to fight, he is undoubtedly one of the best fighting dogs in the region because of his husky stamina and wolfen fighting talent which he has inherited from his parents. In addition to that he has a keen intellect for a canine and has developed some grasp on language, thus he can speak a little._


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 23, 2002)

*Rrai-kesh

Black belt 8
Yen: 4**

Yellow Belt: Sig Style (Panther),Dojo Style (Tiger), Fist of Fury
Green Belt: Sig Style (Wolf),Dojo Style (Phoenix), Chi Strike, Master of Emotions
Brown Belt: Sig Style (Northstar),Dojo Style (Claw), Fist of Fury, Master of Movement
Black Belt: Sig Style (Kama), Dojo Style (Fang), Mastery-Northstar, Master of Shadows

Item: Battle cat, Gal-kerr; Powers: Tiger signature style, Mastery: Tiger style*

Record: 32 wins and 13 losses

1. Won vs. Kerall- advanced to Yellow belt 1
2. Lost to Kerall- fell to Yellow belt 0
3. Won vs. Kagan- Yellow 1
4. Won vs. Goblin King- Yellow 2
5. Lost to Goblin King- Yellow 1
6. Won vs. Kagan- Yellow 2
7. Won vs. Kagan- Green 0
8. Won vs. Bayne- Green 1
9. Lost to Nightmare- Green 0
10. Won vs. Vandorin- Green 1
11. Lost to Kendaz- Green 0
12. Lost to Kendaz- Green D1
13. Won vs. Peter the Peon- Green 0
14. Won vs. Peter the Peon- Green 1
15. Won vs. Peter the Peon- Green 2
16. Lost to Kyt- Green 1
17. Won vs. Kyt- Green 2
18. Won vs. Kyt- Green 3
19. Won vs. Deathstalker- Green 4
20. Lost to Mirashi Iso- Green 3
21. Won vs. Kendaz- Brown 0
22. Won vs. Peter the Peon- Brown 1
23. Lost to Mirashi Iso- Brown 0
24. Won vs. Mirashi Iso- Brown 1
25. Won vs. Kaboom- Brown 2
26. Won vs. Arkanyl- Brown 4
27. Lost to Kendaz- Brown 3
28. Won vs. Kendaz- Brown 4
29. Won vs. Kendaz- Brown 5
30. Won vs. Noir- Brown 6
31. Won vs. Orzul(Mirashi)- Black belt 0
32. Lost to Arkanyl- Black belt D1
33. Lost to Ariel- Black belt D2
34. Won vs. Arkanyl- Black belt 0
35. Won vs. Ariel- Black Belt 1
36. Won vs. Sidhe Li- Black Belt 2
37. Won vs. Arkanyl- Black Belt 3
38. Lost to Snow Owl- Black Belt 2
39. Won vs. Arkanyl- Black Belt 3
40. Won vs. Kenneth Whitefang- Black Belt 4
41. Won vs. Ratasal- Black Belt 6
42. Won vs. Rathan- Black Belt 7
43. Won vs. Kendaz- Black Belt 8
44. Lost to Rathan- Black Belt 7
45. Won vs. Kennith Whitefang- Black Belt 8 (+2 Yen)

Rrai-kesh is a Tiger-man standing between 6 and 7 feet tall. His body is covered in orange fur with black stripes. His claws are sharp and deadly. His muscles are hard and strong and his sinous movements show how quick and dextrous he must be.

His current companion is his battle cat, Gal-kerr. A very large tiger, he serves as both mount and friend to Rrai-kesh in this strange land.

Rrai-kesh, or Rrai for short, has come to this land to learn what he can of it fabled fighting styles. He means to return to his tribe one day so that he can secretly teach his clan members the powerful combat skills that will enable them to defeat their enemies.


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 25, 2002)

THE GOBLIN KING

*Yellow Belt - 2*
Record 9-16
Signature Style: Fist
Dojo Style: Dagger
Fists of Fury
Student of the Dojo of the Predator


Cute, pointy, purple, royal goblin-hat
-Signature Style: Manticore

3 Yen

*THE ANNALS OF THE GOBLIN KING*
- _Arrives at Registration and hesitantly enters his details_
- A loss to Godric
- A loss to Rrai-kesh
- *Defeats Rrai-kesh in the re-match*
- _Takes the Yellow Belt in the Path of Honour_
- _Joins the Dojo of the Predator_
- *Defeats Kagan*
- A loss to Festy Dog
- *Defeats Festy Dog in the re-match, earns 2 yen*
- A loss to Kcyldyei
- *Defeats Kcyldyei in the re-match, earns 1 yen*
- _Ascends to the Green Belt_
- _Opened the Dojo of the Dryads' Arbour_
- *Defeats the evil coward Bayne, earns 1 yen*
- _Frees Bayne's goblin slaves and leads them to the Dryads' Arbour_
- A loss to the cheating, underhanded scum Bayne
- A loss to Noir
- A loss to the Jester, earns 1 yen
- _Spends five yen to align his hat with the local magic flows_
- *Defeats Vandarin, earns 4 yen*
- A loss to Vandarin, earns 1 yen
- _Enchants hat with Manticore Style_
- A loss to Kcyldyei in two rounds
- Another loss to Kcyldyei
- Another loss to Kcyldyei
- _Returns to the Yellow Belt_
- A loss to Wild Helm
- A loss to Aragorn
-* Defeats Bayne, earns 1 yen*
- A loss to Bayne
- A loss to Arkanyl
- Yet another loss to Bayne, earns 1 yen
- *Defeats Zartain, earns 1 yen*
- *Defeats Bayne*

The Goblin King is the young, naive ruler of a small group of fun-loving forest sprites. Somewhat restless and bored in his idyllic realm, he heard one day the stories of mighty YB masters who roamed the world beyond the woods.

A little unsure of what all this entailed, he was nonetheless intrigued, and ventured forth into the wider world to test himself amongst these rumoured warriors...


----------



## RandyWalker (Mar 29, 2002)

Vandorin, Magus of Flames
wreathed in a Shroud of Flames

Dark Apprentice 0

Foul Spirit
Unholy Warrior
Sneaky Trick
Signature Style (Owl)

Record 3-10

Yen 5

lose vs. Kalanyr, win 1 yen
lose vs. Kalanyr
lose vs. Kalanyr
lose vs. Goblin King, win 2 yen
win vs. Goblin King, win 1 yen, gain 3 ranks
lose vs. Rrai-kesh, fall 1 rank
lose vs. Kalanyr, fall 1 rank
lose vs. Kalanyr, fall out of favor
win vs. Ariel, gain 3 ranks
lose vs. Ariel, win 1 yen, fall 1 rank
gain 1 yen from Kalanyr to fight
lose vs. Kalanyr, fall 1 rank
promised 4 yen by Kalanyr
spend 5 yen to buy Shroud of Flames
lose vs. Ariel, fall out of favor
win vs. Kendaz, gain 1 rank
gain 4 yen from Kalanyr


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 31, 2002)

Kendaz of the 543th Layer of the Abyss
Kendaz is on the mortal plane to gain power and land!

*Kendaz the Phoenix of the  Hell Swamp
Member of the Team Rocket Ocean Gang
Whip  of the Volcanic Plains and  Owner of an Island 
Warlord 0
21-20 Yen 10*



> *Thug*: Signature Style (Phoenix),Gang Member (Hells),Dirty Trick
> *Gang Boss*: Signature Location (Swamp),Sneaky Trick,Gang Member(Volcano), Master of Shadows
> *Gang Lord*: Signature Location (Plains), Gang Member(Island), Dirty Trick
> *Warlord*: Signature Style (Whip), Gang Member(Ocean), Poison Blade
> ...





White Belt 0-0 Yen 0
Lost to Ariel White Belt 0-1 Yen 1
Lost to Vandorin White Belt 0-2 Yen 1
Lost to Ariel White Belt 0-3 Yen 2
Lost to Ariel White Belt 0-4 Yen 2 (I drew her Sig woulda won otherwise no!)
Lost to Ariel White Belt 0-5 Yen 2
Lost to Kenji White Belt 0-6 Yen 2
Lost to Kenji White belt 0-7 Yen 2
Lost to Kenji White belt 0-8 Yen 2
Lost to Kenji White belt 0-9 Yen 2
Lost to Kenji White belt 0-10 Yen 2
Lost to Kenji White belt 0-11 Yen 2
Lost to Kcyldyei White Belt 0-12 Yen 3
Beat Kcyldyei Gang Boss 0 1-12 Yen 3 Sig Style (Phoenix) and Sig Loc (Swamp)
Beat Rrai-Kesh Gang Boss 1 2-12 Yen 4 
Beat Rrai-Kesh Gang Boss 2 3-12 Yen 4
Beat Peter the Peon Gang Boss 3 4-12 Yen 4
Beat Tabris Gang Boss 4 5-12 Yen 4
Beat Tabris again Gang Lord 0 6-12 Yen 4
Beat Tabris again Gang Lord 1 7-12 Yen 4
Beat Aragorn Gang Lord 2 8-12 Yen 5
Bought a Dark Phoenix Yen 0
Win vs Lefty Gang Lord 3 9-12
Win vs Peter the Peon Gang Lord 4 10-12 Yen 4
Lost to Rrai-Kesh Gang Lord 3 10-13 Yen 4
Defeated Hanoi Xan Gang Lord 4 11-13 Yen 1 (After spending 5 yen to buy Phoenix Style on Dark Phoenix)
Win vs Rrai-Kesh Gang Lord 5 12-13 Yen 1
Lost twice to Rrai-Kesh   Gang Lord 3 12-15 Yen 2
Won by DQ vs Princess Marlena Gang Lord 4 13-15 Yen 2
Lost to Sabaran Gang Lord 3 13-16 Yen 3
Win vs Kerall Gang Lord 4 14-16 Yen 3
Win vs Dalamar Gang Lord 5 15-16 Yen 4
Loss vs Samanosuke Gang Lord 4 15-17 Yen 4
Win vs Samanosuke Gang Lord 5 16-17 Yen 5
Win vs Samanosuke Gang Lord 6 17-17 Yen 7
Loss vs Samanosuke Gang Lord 5 17-18 Yen 7
Win vs Corvo Gang Lord 6 18-18 Yen 7  (Wow an even record @_@)
Win vs Samanosuke Warlord 0 19-18 Yen 7 (Sig Style:Whip,Gang Member:Ocean)
Was Horribly Crushed by a Freaking Brown Belt ( 10 points to 5) (Ariel) Warlord DoL 19-19 Yen 8
Lost to Kenji Warlord OoL 19-20 Yen 9
Win vs Corvo Warlord DoL 20-20 Yen 9
Win vs Samanosuke 0 21-20 Yen 10


----------



## Aragorn (Mar 31, 2002)

Aragorn

White Belt
Record 0-0

Having abdicated his throne, Aragorn leaves with Arwen to visit the realm of Fight Club, and prove his brilliance.

Beat Deathstalker, YB 1, 1-0 1 Yen
Lost to Kendaz, YB 0, 1-1 2 Yen 
Lost to Deathstalker, YB D1, 1-2
Beat Goblin King, YB 0, 2-2 1 Yen
Lost to Kerall, YB D1, 2-3 2 Yen
Beat Deathstalker YB 0, 3-3
Lost to Sidhe Li YB D1, 3-4
Purchased a sword, -5 Yen
Lost to Rini, YB D2, 3-5


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 1, 2002)

Arkanyl
A cloaked wanderer walking the world in search of power and light to bring to darkness.A smell of brimstone travels with him.

*Arkanyl the Unholy Kama
Tiger  of the  Badlands
Dark Master 0 19-20 Yen 1*


> Powers
> Dark Apprentice: Signature Style (Kama), Unholy Warrior,Sneaky Trick, Foul Spirit
> Dark Warrior: Poison Blade, Mastery of Shadows, Dirty Trick
> Dark Knight: Signature Location (Badlands),Dirty Trick, Corruption
> ...




White Belt 0-0
Lost to Jester 0-1       Yen 0
Lost to Darkwolf 0-2   Yen 0
Lost to Darkwolf 0-3   Yen 0
Lost to Darkwolf 0-4   Yen 0
Won vs Darkwolf Dark Warrior 2 1-4  Yen 0 Gained Sig Style (Kama)
Won vs Kyt Dark Warrior 4 2-4
Lost vs Dra! Dark Warior 3 2-5 Yen 2
Won vs Kyt Dark Knight 0 3-5
Lost to Ariel Dark Knight OoF 3-6
Beat Kcyldyei Dark Knight 1 4-6
Beat Peter the Hentai Dark Knight 2 5-6
Beat Peter the Hentai Dark Knight 3 6-6
Lost to Kenji Dark Night 2 6-7
Beat PeterthePeon Dark Knight 3 7-7 Yen 3 ? (Somewhere around here)
Beat GoblinKing Dark Knight 4 8-7
Win vs Kcyldyei Dark Knight 6 9-7 Yen 5
Spent 5 Yen: Gateway to Hell!
Win vs Kcyldyei Dark Master 1 (Yay! Another Character who will never get any fights)  10-7
Lost to Rrai-Kesh Dark Master 0 10-8
Won vs Rrai-Kesh Dark Master 1 11-8
Defeated Ariel Dark Master 3 12-8
Defeated Ariel Dark Master 4 13-8 Yen 4
Lost to Rrai-Kesh Dark Master 3 13-9
Lost to Meowth Dark Master 2 13-10
Beat Bright Necromancer Dark Master 3 14-10
Win vs Krug Dark Master 4 15-10
Loss to Rrai-Kesh Dark Master 3 15-11
Loss to Meowth Dark Master 2 15-12
Defeated by Rusty Dark Master 1 15-13 (DEFEATED BY A MERE YELLOW BELT! NOOOOOOOOOO!)
Arkanyl lost vs Samanosuke Dark Master 0 15-14
Failed to Corrupt Samanosuke Dark Master OoF 15-15 
Win vs Kennith Dark Master 0 16-15
Win vs Samanosuke Dark Master 1 17-15  5 Yen
Lost to Samanosuke Dark Master 0 17-16 
Corrupted Samanosuke Dark Master 2 18-16 (Thieved Tiger  Style) 6 Yen 
Loss to Rrai Kesh Dark Master 1 18-17
Loss vs Rathan Dark Master 0 18-18
Loss vs Rathan Dark Master OoF 18-19 (Chores do not sit well with those of Darkness, avoid the Old Woman. )
Loss v Snow Owl Dark Knight 6 18-20 (Beware the quick and the deadly)
Bought Signature Location (Badlands for 5 yen) Yen 1
Win vs Shaff Dark Master 0 19-20

Proud Owner of Meowthscendance T-shirt and the 2nd Edition Meowthscendance T-shirt.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 1, 2002)

Kyt 
3-14 
***DEAD***
4 Yen - went to funeral expenses

Pure Spirit, Holy Warrior, Holy Day, Signature Style(Crane)

Lost to Meowth - White Belt
Lost to Meowth - White Belt
Lost to Meowth - White Belt
Lost to Meowth - White Belt
Win vs Kazzt in a major upset - Warrior of Light 2
Loss to Jester - Warrior of Light 1 
Loss to Kazzt - Warrior of Light 0
Win vs Archangel - Warrior of Light 1
Loss vs Arkanyl - Warrior of Light 0
Loss vs Arkanyl - Warrior of Light ffg
Win vs Rrai - Warrior of Light 0
Loss to Rrai - Warrior of Light ffg
loss to Rrai - Apprentice of Light 2
loss to Lefty - Apprentice of Light 1
Lost to Meowth - Apprentice of Light 0
Lost to Rini - Apprentice of Light -  Fallen from grace
Lost to Kaboom - ***DEAD***


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 1, 2002)

*The Not-So Nice But Still Holy Imp*
Gang Boss 1
Record: 2-2
Abilities: Signature Style: Crab, Signature Location: Paradise, Gang Member (Heavens, Hells) Dirty Trick (x1), Sneaky Trick (x1) 

Items: None
Yen: 2

*Fights:*
Holy Imp vs. Darkwolf (Grand Master -), won, now Gang Boss 2, Sig Style: Crab, Sig Loc: Spring
Not-So Nice But Still Holy Imp vs. Dalamar (Dark Warrior 1), lost, now Gang Boss 1
Imp vs. Lastar (White Belt), won, now Gang Boss 2, gained 1 yen.
Imp vs. Kerall (Green Belt D1), lost, now Gang Boss 1, gained 1 yen.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 1, 2002)

*The Insane Judge*
Silver Sash 2
Record 1-4
Abilities: Signature Style: Manticore, Signature Location: Clouds, Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Bribe Judges (x2)

Real Item: None
Yen: 0

*Fights:*
The Insane Judge vs. Darkwolf (Grand Master -) x4, lost
The Insane Judge vs. Darkwolf (Grand Master -), won, now Silver Sash 2, gained Sig Style: Manticore and Sig Loc: Spring


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 1, 2002)

*Pixie the Deceased*
White Belt
Record: 0-? (Around 20)

Real Item: None
Yen: 1

*Fights:*
Pixie vs. Darkwolf (Grand Master -), lost, still White Belt
Pixie vs. Bane, lost, dead


----------



## SableWyvern (Apr 1, 2002)

*Deathstalker*

Record: 4-4

Thug - 0

Signature Style: Fan
Dirty Trick

Member of the Hellswamp Gang
Gang Location: Swamp

2 Yen

-* Defeated Vandorin the Lame, gained 2 yen*
- _Takes the Yakuza path_
- _Joins the Hellswamp Gang_
- A loss to Aragorn
- *Defeated Aragorn*
- A loss to Kerall
- A loss to Rrai-kesh
- *Defeated Pixie*
- A loss to Aragorn
- *Defeated Zartain*


Deathstalker left his homeland after hearing the pansy Aragorn was hunting for a fight. He aims to defeat Aragaorn as often as possible, and become generally tough and scary.

Record vs Aragorn: 1-2


----------



## SableWyvern (Apr 1, 2002)

*Peter the Peon*

Silver Sash - 0

Record 1-27

Signature Style: Hammer
Signature Location: Ricefield
Arena Fighter
Profiteer
Master of Wealth
Bribe Judges x2

0 Yen



- A loss to Rrai-kesh
- A loss to Rrai-kesh
- A loss to Rrai-kesh
- A loss to Darkwolf
- A loss to Ariel
- A loss to Ariel
- A loss to Ariel
- A loss to Kendaz
- A loss to Noir
- A loss to Arkanyl
- A loss to Darkwolf
- A loss to Arkanyl
- A loss to Darkwolf
- A loss to Darkwolf
- A loss to Bayne
- A loss to Arkanyl
- A loss to Mirashi Iso
- A loss to Darkwolf
- A loss to Darkwolf
- A loss to Kazzt
- A loss to Kazzt
- A loss to Kerall
- A loss to Ariel
- A loss to Ariel
*- Defeats Ariel*
- _Takes the Path of the Sash_
- _Ascends to the Silver Sash_
- A loss to Happy Harry
- A loss to Kendaz (earns 6 yen and spends 5)
- A loss to Rrai Kesh (spends 5 yen)

PETER THE PEON IS INVINCIBLE!!!


An arrogant young serf with high ambitions and a love of money. Developing a completely undeserved reputation for not treating women with complete respect.


----------



## sineater (Apr 3, 2002)

Vangal

White Belt
0-0
Yen: 0
Powers: None

Vangal wears a long black leather trench coat. Underneath a white shirt. His hair is blonde and hangs down to his kness in a ponytail. 

On his back he carries a katana in an ancient sheath.


----------



## Chriskaballa (Apr 5, 2002)

Black Angus
White Belt 0
Matches: 0
Record: 0-0
Yen: 0

Match Record: None

Black Angus was always considered mysterious, as he never showed his face in public and rarely spoke. When he did speak, it was usually short and in a voice no one would hear clearly. He gained his name because he always wore a black cloak and mask whenever walking in public. However, he has been training secretly for several months in martial arts techniques, and his only focus now is to advance in ability, become rich by fighting in arena tournaments and challenging other martial artists for the prize money, and show that he is not the meek and quiet man many thought he was.

(Black Angus will begin fights as soon as possible.)


----------



## Aragorn (Apr 17, 2002)

Zartain

After struggling for many years on the dark backstreets of his home town, Zartain decides there must be more to life, and sets out in search of new lands, and new opportunities.

Thug 1

Record 1-2
Yen 0

Lost to Goblin King
Defeated Kerall Thug 1, 1-1, Sig Cherry Blossom, Dirty Trick
Lost to Deathstalker, Thug 0, 1-2, 1 Yen


----------



## sineater (May 8, 2002)

Done with YB!


----------



## Sabaron (May 15, 2002)

Eilan Cooger

Eilan is a very short, burly man (3') wearing a green coat, green breeches, a green sash, a small green top hat with a shamrock sticking out, a t-shirt that reads "I was part of the Meowthcendance and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" and a pair of green boxing gloves.  He seems very protective of the pot he drags around with him everywhere.

Thug DoL
0 yen
2-5


Kerall beat me!  ARgh... at least he didn't get me pot of gold!  He's a good one though, and he can sure hold his green beer. 
The Nameless One (Wolf Mountain) defeated me!  Well, I named him, and granted his wish, so it wasn't a total loss... 
Bloody Wind couldn't stand up to me... It seems I beat him a bit too hard, as he has been driven from the land entirely.
Kaboom beat me up and stole my money!  What a jerk. 
Meowth continued it's rise to greatness using my energy.  AKA I got the stuffing beat out of me by a toy Pokemon. 
I beat Garden Gnome up and really enjoyed it!  Thug 0
I fell asleep fighting Winter Snow and he Coup de Graced me! Thug Down on Luck.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 18, 2002)

Lastar the Greedy - Deceased
Yen 0
Copper Sash 2
4-6



> *Powers*
> *Copper Sash*: Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Bribe Judges, Signature Style(Mace)




Lastar is a greedy Copper Sash who hopes to make his fortune.

Lost to Mirashi Iso
Lost to Meowth!
Win vs Blackclaw Copper Sash 0 Yen 1
Loss vs Blackclaw White Belt      Yen 0
Win vs Blackclaw Copper Sash 1 Yen 0
Loss vs Blackclaw Copper Sash 0 Yen 0
Win vs B-anj-Amik Copper Sash 1 Yen 10
Loss vs B-anj-Amik Copper Sash 1 Yen 7
Loss vs B-anj-Amik Copper Sash 1 Yen 5
Win vs Boss Copper Sash 2 Yen 7
Lost vs Boss  - Dead!


----------



## kaboom (May 19, 2002)

Kaboom the wandering alchemist 
Yen 2
Copper Belt 2
Sig Style (Claw), Bribe Judges X1, Profiteer, Arena Fighter
2-4

Sig Style (Claw), Bribe Judges X1, Profiteer, Arena Fighter

1- Loss to Rrai-kesh
2- Loss to Nightmare
3- Won vs. Kyt, killed Kyt, went to copper belt 2.
4- Loss to Rini
5- Won vs. Eilan Cooper
6- Loss to Ratasal


----------



## Kalanyr (May 21, 2002)

*Wolf Mountain*
*Fanged and Clawed Wolf 
Grasshopper of the Mountain 
The Reaper with a Thunder Scythe*
 of the 
Member of the Dojo of the Predator
*Brown Belt 2 26-20* 
Yen 8



> *Yellow Belt*: Signature Style (Scythe),Dojo Style (Wolf), Fist of Fury
> *Green Belt*: Signature Style (Thunder),Dojo Style (Fang), Chi Strike, Master of Emotions
> *Brown Belt*: Signature Style (Grasshopper),Dojo Style (Claw), Fist of Fury, Master of Movement
> 
> ...




Beaten by Kerall (He made Green Belt at long last!  Congratulations!)
Beat Eilan Cooper Yellow Belt 0 1-1 Yen 0
Lost to Blackclaw Yellow Belt D1 1-2 Yen 0
Beaten by B-anj-amik Yellow Belt D2 1-3       Yen 1 
Beat B-anj-amik Yellow Belt 0 2-3 Yen 1
Lost to B-anj-amik Yellow Belt D1 2-4 Yen 1
Lost to Goldeneye Yellow Belt D2 2-5 Yen 0
Win vs Santus Yellow Belt 0 3-5 Yen 0
Beaten by Meepo Yellow D1 3-6 Yen 0
Win vs Corvo Yellow 0 4-6 Yen  2
Win vs Rathan Yellow 1 5-6  Yen 3
Win vs Fonkin Yellow 2 6-6 Yen 3
Loss vs Fonkin Yellow 1 6-7 Yen 5 
Bought Scythe (Yen 0)
Lost to Gustaf Yellow 0 6-8 Yen 0
Slew Fonkin Yellow 2 7-8 Yen 0
Lost vs Rathan Yellow 1 7-9 Yen 1
Won vs Rathan Yellow 2 8-9 Yen 1
Lost vs Rathan Yellow 1 8-10 Yen 2 
Lost vs Rathan Yellow 0 8-11 Yen 2
Win vs Sanctus Yellow 1 9-11 Yen 3
Win vs Slarzog Yellow 2 10-11 Yen 3
Loss vs Slarzog Yellow 1 10-12 Yen 3
Win vs Slarzog Yellow Belt 2 11-12 Yen 3
Win vs Rusty Green Belt 0 12-12 Yen 3 (Thunder Style)
Win vs Tallarn Green Belt 1 13-12 Yen 4
Win vs Kennith Green belt 2 14-12 Yen 4
Win vs Kennith Green Belt 3 15-12 Yen 5
Bought Scythe Style for Scythe! Yen 0
Loss vs Kennith Green Belt 2 15-13 Yen 0
Loss  vs Kennith Green Belt  1  15-14  Yen 1
Loss vs Kennith x2 Green Belt D1 15-16 Yen 1
Win vs Kennith Green Belt 1 16-16 Yen 4
Loss vs Rathan Green Belt 0 16-17 Yen 4
Win vs Tiny Green belt 1 17-17 Yen 4
Loss vs Rathan Green Belt 0 17-18 Yen 5
Win vs Nekobauri Green Belt 1 18-18 Yen 6
Loss vs Kennith Green Belt 0 18-19 Yen 6
Win vs Naykayari Green Belt 1 19-19 Yen 6
Win vs Naykayari Green Belt 2 20-19 Yen 6
Win vs Naykayari Green Belt 3 21-19 Yen 7
Win vs Naykaari Green Belt 4 22-19 Yen 7
Loss vs Naykakari Green Belt 3 22-20
Yen 7
Win vs Kanadrin Green Belt 4 23-20 Yen 7
Win vs Kanadrin Brown Belt 0 24-20 Yen 7 (Gained Grasshopper style)
Win vs Neko Brown Belt 1 25-20 Yen 8
Win vs Grimcrist Brown Belt 2 26-20 Yen 8


----------



## demon_jr (May 24, 2002)

*demon_jr*

demon_jr

Rank: White Belt
Matches: 0
Win: 0
Loss: 0
Yen: 0
Powers: UNKNOWN


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 24, 2002)

Dorothy
Silver Sash 0
Record: 2-0
Yen: 1
Powers: Signature Style: Dagger, Signature Location: Pillar, Arena Fighter, Profiteer, Master of Wealth, Bribe Judges (x2)

Record:
Dorothy vs. Archangel (Green Belt 0), won, gained 1 yen, now Copper Sash 2.  **Style Match**
Dorothy vs. Demon_Jr (White Belt), won (default), now Silver Sash 0 **Style Match**


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

*The Vengeful Prophet*
White Belt
Record: 0-0
Yen: None
Powers:
None

_"Repent oh ye sinners!  Fury hath no power like me."_


----------



## AMTCowgirl (May 26, 2002)

Peltita
White Belt
Record: 0-0
Yen: none
Powers:none

"May the strength you have be enough for my endurance is long!"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 29, 2002)

*Shard2*

Knight of Light 0
Yen: 0

*Blue belt:* Pure Spirit, Holy Warrior, Holy Day,Sig Style: Willow
*Orange belt:* Master of Emotions, Chi Strike, Mastery of Willow style
*Sig Style:* Fist, Purity of Focus, Redeeming Light

Record: 5/1

1. Won vs. Mirashi Iso- Warrior of Light 0
2. Won vs. Archangel- Warrior of Light 1
3. Won vs. Malandor- Warrior of Light 2
4. Lost to Nakayari- Warrior of Light 1
5. Won vs. Shaff- Warrior of Light 2
6. Won vs. Nakayari- Knight of Light 0

Back from Heaven, Shard is determined to earn her way back and to take her love with her!


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Jun 3, 2002)

Bloody Wind




Record:0/1

Lost to Eilan Cooger.

Retired from YB.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Jun 4, 2002)

Left YB.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jun 19, 2002)

Eladorn.

Record: 0/1
Powers: None
Yen: None
Rank: White Belt



Forfeited his first match against Boss.  Flew back to his people and departed from YB.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jun 20, 2002)

Tirip

Thug 0   [Yakuza path]
Record: 1 / 0
Yen: none
Powers: Sig Style - Lightning

Tirip is a tall, agile human. Knowing his true strenght is within himself, he has the power to acces this power. He goes into a very deep trance, alike to a coma, before his inner spirit takes over his mind. From that moment, his fists spit fire while his mind stays still. Tirip does not fear his death, but he fears dying without honor.

Battle 1:  Tirip vs TheWiseWarlord   1-0


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jun 21, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord

Rank:  White Belt 
Record:  0/1
Powers: None
Yen: None
Item: None


Lost first match against the Imp in chat.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 23, 2002)

*Blackclaw*
Green Belt 4
Record: 9-5
Powers: Signature Style (Crab, Fang), Dojo Style (Claw, Thunder), Master of Emotions, Chi Strike x1, Fist of Fury x1
Yen: 1
Ancient Staff of the Wyrm-Grants the Dragon Style

Blackclaw vs. Lasatar (White Belt), lost, remained White Belt
Blackclaw vs. Lasatar (Copper Sash 0), won, gained 1 yen, spared Lasatar, advanced to Thug 1
_Chose the Swamp style from his boss, Kendaz_
Blackclaw vs. Lasatar (White Belt), lost, gained 1 yen, dropped to Thug 0.
Blackclaw vs. Lasatar (Copper Sash 1), won, gained, advanced to Thug 1.
Blackclaw vs. B'anj'amik (White Belt), won, gained 2 yen, Advanced to Thug 2.
Blackclaw vs. B'anj'amik (White Belt), won, gained 4 yen, advanced to Gang Boss 1.
_Purchased the Ancient Staff of the Wyrm (5 yen)_
Blackclaw vs. Kalanyr (The Luminary), lost, converted, now Green Belt D1
_Joined Darkwolf's dojo, learning the Claw and Thunder styles_
Blackclaw vs. Nelix Aodran (White Belt), won, now Green Belt 0.
Blackclaw vs. Nelix Aodran (White Belt), won, gained 1 yen, now Green Belt 1.
Blackclaw vs. Nelix Aodran (White Belt), won, now Green Belt 2.
Blackclaw vs. the Nameless Fighter (Yellow Belt 0), won, gained 1 yen, now Green Belt 3.
_Added the Dragon Style to the Ancient Staff of the Wyrm (5 Yen)_
Blackclaw vs. B'anj'amik (Gang Boss 0), lost, gained 1 yen, now Green Belt 2.
Blackclaw vs. Ariel (Master of Light 5), lost, now Green Belt 1.
Blackclaw vs. Ariel (Master of Light 6), won, now Green Belt 4.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jun 23, 2002)

B-anj-amik

Member Of The * Volcanic Plains Gang.*

Record: 7/8
Powers: Dirty Trick x1, Signature Style (Claw), Signature Location (Castle) Sneaky Trick x1, Gang Member (Lost Slot) Gang Member (Plains. 
Yen: 2
Rank: Gang Boss 1
Item:  Amulet Of The Claw, no powers.


Lost to Blackclaw, gained 1 yen.
Lost to Blacklaw.
Lost to da'Boss.
Won against da'Boss, became Thug 1.
Won against Wolf Mountain, became Thug 2.  Gained 1 Yen.
Lost against Wolf Mountain, became Thug 1.
Won against Wolf Mountain, became Thug 2.
Lost against Lasatar, became Thug 1.  Lost 2 Yen.
Won against da'boss, became Thug 2.
Won against Lasatar, became Gang Boss 0.  Gained 3 Yen.
Won against Lasatar, became Gang Boss 1.  Gained 3 Yen, Purchased Amulet Of The Claw.
Lost against Noir.  Gained 1 Yen.  Fell to Gang Boss 0.
Won against Blackclaw, became Gang Boss 1.
Lost against the Luminary, was redeemed, became Green Belt 0.
Lost against the Void, was corrupted, became Gang Boss Down On Luck.

Retired from YB.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jun 23, 2002)

Nelix Aodran.

Rank: White Belt.
Record: 0/3
Yen: 1
Powers: None

Lost to Blackclaw.
Lost to Blackclaw, gained one Yen.
Lost to Blackclaw.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 24, 2002)

Ratasal
Diamond Sash 3
28-5
Yen 33


> *Copper Sash*: Profiteer,Arena Fighter,Crowd Pleaser,Signature Style (Raven),Golden Touch
> *Silver Sash*: Signature Location(Village),Bribe Judges, Master of Wealth,
> *Gold Sash*: Hard Hitter, Bribe Judges
> *Platinum Sash*: Signature Location (Ocean),Purchased Power (Fist of Fury), Crowd Pleaser
> ...





Lost vs Goldeneye
Won vs Goldeneye Copper Sash 1 (Raven Style)
Won vs Garden Gnome Copper Sash 2 
Won vs Garden Gnome Silver Sash 0 Yen 3 (Village Location)
Won vs Kaboom Silver Sash 1 Yen 6
Won vs Euceril Silver Sash 2 Yen 10
Won vs Winter Snow Silver Sash 3 Yen 10
Won vs Merak Silver Sash 4 Yen 9 
Won vs Samanosuke Gold Sash 0 Yen 9
Won vs Corvo Gold Sash 1 Yen 13
Won vs Tso-Nah Gold Sash 2 Yen 19 
Tracked down and cleaned Lasatar's Necklace and bought Hard Hitter (10 Yen) 9 Yen remain
Win vs Kerall (17 Yen)
Mirashi was DQed Gold Sash 5 Yen 17
Win vs Rathan Gold Sash 6 Yen 33 (WHOOHOO!)
Purchased Sneaky Trick for Lasatar's Necklace. (10 yen + 5 yen (active) + 5 (yen) off path) 13 Yen
Win vs Kanadrin Platinum Sash 0 Yen 17  
Purchased Power (Fist of Fury) 7 Yen
Win vs Kanadrin Platinum Sash 1 Yen 16
Win vs Kennith Platinum Sash 2 Yen 23 
Bought Signature Style (Raven) for Lasatar's Necklace 8 yen 
Win vs Kanadrin Platinum Sash 3 17-1 Yen 14
Win vs Kanadrin Platimum Sash 4 18-1 Yen 26
Loss to Sanctus Togashi Platinum Sash 4 18-2 Yen 21
Win vs Viper Platinum Sash 5 19-2 Yen 30 
Gave 4 Yen to Viper  Yen 26
Win vs Sanctus Togashi Platinum Sash 6 20-2 Yen 34 
Spent 25 yen on Mastery (Raven) for item Yen 9 
Currently fighting Meowth! 
Loss to Meowth Platinum Sash 6 20-3 Yen 5
Loss to Kennith Platinum Sash 5 20-4 Yen 4 
Win vs Tiny Platinum Sash 6 21-4 Yen 14
Win vs Lute Platinum Sash 7 22-4 Yen 22
Gave Togashi  5 yen for the Masters Prize.
Win vs Lute Platinum Sash 8 23-4 Yen 27
Win vs Lute Diamond Sash 0 24-4 Yen 37
Bought Purchased Power (Mastery:Village) Yen 27
Win Vs Tiny Diamond Sash 1 25-4 Yen 39
Bought Signature Location Village for Item Yen 14
Needed to give Lute 2 yen not to drop not 1. 3 Yen lost.
Loss vs Rrai Kesh Diamond Sash 0 25-5 Yen 14
Win vs Kcyldei Diamond Sash 1 26-5 Yen 23
Gave Kcyl 2 yen.
Win vs Grimrist Diamond Sash 2 27-5 Yen 30 
Win vs Shaff Diamond Sash 3 28-5 Yen 33

"I am here to avenge my brother Lasatar and to Punish that killing Boss!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 28, 2002)

Goldeneye
Copper Sash 1
Sig Style: Foot, Arene Fighter, Proffitteer, Bribe judges
5-3
5 yen

Beat Rasatal -> Copper sash 0, 1 yen
Lost to Rasatal -> Spared, white belt again
Beat Garden Gnome -> Copper sash 0 again
Beat Wolf Mountain -> Copper sash 1, gained 2 yen.
Loss to Winter Snow -> Copper sash 0, gained 0 yen.
Beat Sanctus -> Copper sash 1, gained 1 yen.
Loss to Sanctus -> Copper sash 0, gained 0 yen.
Beat Tori -> Copper Sash 1, gained 2 yen.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 28, 2002)

*Winter Snow*

Deleted


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jun 29, 2002)

*Marvin_The_Android*

Marvin_The_Android is a 7ft tall, silver, andriod, sometime prone to fits of depression.

White Belt
Matches: 1
Wins: 0
Loses: 1
Yen: 0
Powers: None

Lost to Kazz't


----------



## Harlock (Jul 1, 2002)

*Garden Gnome*

*Garden Gnome* is a 2 foot tall, white-bearded male.  He wears plain brown trousers, a handsome blue jacket, and a pointy red hat.

Rank: Thug 1
Record: 3-5
Yen: 2
Powers: Signature Style Trident, Dirty Trick, Gang Member: Island.
Item: none

"I seeee you..."






Current Status:
Beaten by Goldeneye, Wins: 0 Loss: 1 still a white belt. Link
Beaten by Rasatal, Wins: 0 Losses: 2 still a white belt.  Link
Beaten by Rasatal, Wins: 0 Losses: 3 still a white belt.  Link
Victory over Kagan, Wins: 1 Losses: 3 advanced to copper sash 0.  Link
Beaten by Eilan, Wins: 1 Losses: 4 back to white belt.  Link
Beaten by Winter Snow, Wins: 1 Losses: 5 still a white belt. Link
Victory over Sidran, Wins: 2 Losses: 5 advanced to Thug 0.  Link
Victory over jezter6, Wins: 3 Losses: 5 advanced to Thug 1.  Link

Apprentice Judge.


----------



## Tarrasque (Jul 3, 2002)

Princess Malenia

Malenia is a 12 foot tall monster that is twice as wide, she has no legs instead moving by squirming. Her body is like a large blue face with a huge mouth across its stomach below her arms. Her tongue is huge and sticky, she often pulls enemys inside and chews on them before (regretfully becouse of rules) spitting them out.


Rank: White Belt


----------



## Sidran (Jul 26, 2002)

*I announce my presence on your plane*

Sidran
____________


Sidran appears to be a fox-like humanoid with chisseled angry features, and Ice blue eyes.  He wares is fur shaggy down his neck, with a unique tarnished amulet with a dark black onyx stone at its heart. Strapped to his back in a dark forest green sheath, an ornate sword juts out showing two vampiric visages that apear to bite the weilder of the blade.  Etched on the blood groove the faint word _ Wichtbane _ can be seen.

Sidran wears the crimson great redingoat uniform of the Order of The Justicars of the Holy light, and a large brimmed crimson hat that covers his face in mystery. On a utility belt at his waist a silvery rod the appears to be the hilt of blade hangs. Once ignited though it shows its true colors as a Psionists Psi-saber.

Sidrans goal is to Revenge the death of his Father by destroying the evil one named Wicht.  He has traveled back into the past to accomplish this goal. Not knowing if Wicht still lives in this new time.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

*Sanctus Togashi*
*Green Belt-3*
*Dojo:* Clawed Fury
*Item:* None 
*Signature Style:* Dragon, Sword, Tsunami
*Dojo Style:* Kama
*Fist of Fury (x1)*
*Chi Strike (x1)*
*Master of Emotions*
*Yen:* 15 (In Dojo Grant Fund)

Record: 9-12

Loss against  Dirty Harry! on August 1st.
Loss against  Wolf Mountain on August 12th.
Loss against Goldeneye on August 21st.
Win against Goldeneye on September 4th.
Win against Meepo The Mighty on September 15th.
Win against Merak Spielman on September 28th.
Win Against Angel on October 10th.
Loss Against Kerall on October 20th.
Loss Against Sahiro Tso-Nah on November 14th.
Loss Against Mirashi Iso on December 6th.
Loss Against Wolf Mountain on December 8th.
Win Against Sahiro Tso-Nah on Febuary 3rd.
Loss Against Rathan on Febuary 27th.
Win Against Rathan on March 20th.
Loss Against Nakayari on March 21st.
Loss Against Nakayari on March 21st.
Loss Against Nakayari on March 21st.
Win Against Ratasal on March 21st.
Win Against Tomi on March 21st.
Win Against Tomi on March 21st.
Loss Against Tiny on March 28th.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 1, 2002)

_ Meepo is a small, scaly kobold, with dark red skin and bright yellow eyes.  His eyes dart around quickly, scanning the the horizon for potential dangers.  He clutches a rusty knife in his clawed fingers, and his tummy grumbles from hunger, causing him to lick his lips in anticipation of his next meal. _


Meepo The Mighty
Yellow Belt 2
3 Wins, 1 Loss

Fists of Fury (x1)
Signature Style: Weasel
Dojo Style:  Fang

3 Yen

-------------------------------
Loss to Sanctus Togashi on 15 September.
Defeated Shiba Temuro on 30 September - Moved to  Yellow Belt 0
Learned Signature Style: Weasel
Learned Fists of Fury - 1 Use
Joined Fighting Beast Dojo - Learned Dojo Style: Fang
Defeated Wolf Mountain on 13 October - Moved to Yellow Belt 1
Defeated OXO Cube on 20 October - Moved to Yellow Belt 2


----------



## Kyramus (Sep 7, 2002)

_Kyramus watches the others walk around with his slanted eyes, gleaming red in the darkness.  The lips curl to sport fangs as he licks lightly over his lips.  _ 

--------------------------------------
Kyramus the Vampire Mage
Rank: White belt
Score: 0 wins- 1 loss

Loss to Kerall 5 flag speed match 9/06/02


----------



## Angelsboi (Sep 14, 2002)

*Angel*

Angel
_Path of the Yakuza_
White Belt 1-0
Personal Item: Scythe
Record:  Won against Abagail

A young man of unknown age, but appears very young, almost in his early 20s.  He is 5'7, 115 lbs with rolled out of bed dark hair with peircing ebony eyes.  He wears a dark hooded robe and cloak while traveling not to show his form.  But when he fits, he shows off his muscular chest and low rise, fadded and ripped, jeans.  His ebony colored angel wings give him his unearthly appearance, though, no one knows where he came from or who he is.

He was here for a while and even had a yellow belt until he left, vanished, without a trace.  He is back now and seeking vengence on all those who had dishonored him.


----------



## MidKnight (Sep 15, 2002)

*Abigail*

Student of the Fighting Beast Dojo
Yellow Belt 0
2-2
Sig Styles: Whip
Dojo Style: Weasel
Powers: Fists of Fury
4 yen

Lost to Angel (White Belt) - gained 3 yen
Defeated Bright Necromancer - Yellow Belt 0 (sig:Whip/ dojo:Weasel)
Defeated the ninja, Tori Sadoshi - Yellow Belt 1
Lost to Samidare (default) - Yellow Belt 0

Abigail is a short, slender young woman.  She is fair skinned and sports a full head of waist length red hair.  While she is a firm believer in all that is good and right, she has a temper that is matched only by the color of her hair.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 17, 2002)

Merak Spielman, the Shadowed Poet 

Member of the honorable Dojo Under the Stars record 11-8
Green Belt Disgraced 1 
Personal Record: 4-2
0 yen
Signature Styles: Phoenix, Dragon Southern Cross
Dojo Style: Northstar
Powers: Fists of Fury, Chi Strike
_Master of Emotions_: (avenging, ferocious, cautious, relentless, calm, confidant, joyful, courageous, wrathful, sad)


Lost to Sanctus Togashi in a fight judged first by Lady Wu and then by MidKnight. Stayed White Belt

Gained 1 yen

Won in a match against The Avenger, judged by Zappo, by default, after the Avenger failed to respond to the first attack for many days - Yellow Belt 0

Phoenix became a signature style.

Won a match against Tori Sadoshi with Kalanyr judging - Yellow Belt 1

Joined the Dojo Under the Stars and learned the Southern Cross style.

Won a match against Jester6, a fellow member of The Dojo Under the Stars, judged by Creamsteak - Yellow Belt 2

Won in a match against Shiba Temuro, member of the Fighting Beast Dojo, judged by Creamsteak - Green Belt 0

Dragon and Southern Cross became a signature style. Learned Northstar as a new Dojo style.

Lost a match against Ratasal, a sash fighter. Became a Green Belt Disgraced 1. Lost  one yen.

*
Alas, as he browsed the various threads and boards in search of knowledge of the mysterious and arcane art of Dungeon Mastering, the innocent man was swept up into a world of martial combat. No longer the all powerful creater of worlds, the Dungeon Master entered a place where he was unknown, stripped of all titles and power. Behold as he begins a new path: that of the honor of the fight. Bastard, you bastard. Will he ever return to his forlorn D&D players? Only time can tell.*


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 22, 2002)

Shiba Temuro, Phoenix Bushi

Green Belt D2 - Student of the Dojo of the Predator
Styles: Manticore (Sig), Sword (Sig), Spider (Sig), Phoenix (Dojo)
Powers: Fist of Fury, Chi Strike, Master of Emotions
Record 7 - 10
Yen: 1

A young man clad in red armor, bearing the Phoenix mon, wielding a katana. During a long fight against the mercenary Tso-Nah, he learned that he supposedly has dishonored someone. Possibly, he has simply been framed. In any case, he seems to have a powerful enemy.
To gain the experience neccessary in his search, he became a student of the Fighting Beast Dojo, led by Rini.
A strange call reached Temuro after that. Following it, he met the powerful Sidhe Li, although it was not him who called Temuro. After losing to the wolfish fighter, he understood that it was the call of the Phoenix.
After his fight against the Shadowed Poet, he no longer felt the Call. It seemed as if it had done it's duty. It grieves him that he seemingly cannot bring honor to the Fighting Beast dojo and his sensei, Rini.
At last, however, when the danger of death was greatest, he fought against the wild orc Slarzog - and won.
After his victory over Rathan, he had to leave the Fighting Beast Dojo, and applied in the Dojo of the Predator, to finally learn the Phoenx style. In addition, he applied for the Phoenix Eye tournament, learning that his first opponent would be his old sensei - Rini.
The fight was surprisingly fast, and Temuro advanced to the semifinal round. But in a fight that was even faster, Temuro lost against a warrior of light named Gustaf.
After this loss, he meditated for some time and then decided to open his own dojo. 
The events afterwards were not well for Temuro, losing against the ninja Spider and the talented white belt Kitsune Haru. This new loosing streak was ended by the confrontation with the assassin Viper. Temuro suspects that she was sent by the same unknown person who sent Tso-Nah.
After this, things went not well for Temuro, gaining only one win against three losses. He decided to take a break from fighting and concentrate on training.

Lost against Meepo, the Mighty on 30.09.2002
Won against Sahiro Tso-Nah on 16.10.2002 - Gained 1 yen
Became student of the Fighting Beast Dojo
Lost against Sidhe Li on 10.11.2002
Lost against Merak Spielman on 19.11.2002, gained 2 Yen
Lost against Sahiro Tso-Nah on 9.12.2002, lost 2 Yen
Won (shocking, isn't it ) against Slarzog on 12.12.2002 - gained 2 Yen, purged disgrace
Won against Eilan Cooger on 16.1.2003 - gained 2 Yen
Won against Rathan on 18.2.2003 - gained 2 Yen
Left the Fighting Beast Dojo, became student of the Dojo of the Predator
Applied for the Phoenix Eye Tournament
Won against Rini on 20.3.2003
Entered Semifinals of the Phoenix Eye tournament.
Lost against Gustaf on 29.3.2003
Lost against Spider on 8.4.2003 - Lost 3 yen 
Lost against Kitsune Haru on 13.5.2003
Won against Viper on 2.7.2003
Lost against Spider on 12.7.2003 - Lost 3 yen
Won against Scar on 28.7.2003
Lost against Lorando on 18.8.2003
Lost against Draken Darkspear on 25.9.2003


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 25, 2002)

Name:Leomon
Rank:Yellow belt 0
Weapon: Juu-oh-ken(No powers yet.)
Signature Style(Wolf)
Dojo style(None)
Fist of Fury


Description:Hero of the digital world and role model to all digimon.  He is a brown, bipedal lion with a yellow mane, black pants(With a tail-hole), and a silver sword.  After sacrificing himself against Metal Etemon so the chosen children could escape, he was reborn and now has come to join good once again in the battle against evil, as long as it's a style match.

Record: 3-6
Dalamar's speed overwhelmed his lion magic, and he didn't get a chance to use his sword.  Leomon lost 4-2.
Leomon danced on Harry the Dark Gem, and his drilling knocked him unconscious or something, because he had to forfeit.  Skip blue belt, and go directly to orange.
Despite a warp evolution to saber leomon, Leomon still could not defeat the mighty warrior of Ra known as Sabaron, and fell from grace with a 6-4 loss.
Due to conspiracy on the part of the gods of luck, Leomon fell to becoming a blue belt 2, losing to Corvo 4-2
However, in a rematch, luck was with him, as was a vanquishing turtle and an impaling tsunami, as he beat Corvo 4-0, but didn't regain his holy powers because his opponent wasn't evil enough.
In a heroic battle, Leomon outmatched Kazz't, making him use every dirty trick in the book to get around Leomon's attacks, but heroically lost 13-1 anyway due to the devil lord's great power.
In his third match with Corvo, he fell from grace in an incredibly close battle, losing 5-4
A battle taking every ounce of both warrior's energy resulted in Leomon's near death to Lute 8-7, but Lute had mercy, though Leomon's light powers were vanquished(At least he gained a yen though)
Though the battle was long and hard, Leomon gained honor but could not return to light, beating Lorando 5-4


----------



## Jeph (Sep 27, 2002)

*Bright Necromancer:*
White Belt (Will become Dark Apprentice soon . . . verry soon, indeed.)

*Description:*
 A tall, wiry man of about 25 years, the Bright Necromancer is always seen garbed in pure white, his silver hair tied in a braid swinging gracefully at the back of his neck. Do not let his pure appearance fool you: the Bright Necromancer is a man of the most pure sort of evil, and has long studied the art of tapping into the vile energy that fuels shadows.

*Record:* 0-3
*Vs. Abigail, LOSS*
*Vs. Arkanyl, LOSS*
*Vs. Shou Ren, LOSS*
*Vs. Shou Ren, LOSS*


----------



## Jeph (Sep 28, 2002)

Vengeful Lemur
Wins/Losses: 0/0
Specials: None
Items: None
Yen: None

Description
Vengeful Lemur is a small, furry, bamboo lemur, with the strength and persistance of a moderate sized bulldozer. His tiny size provides for a good defense, as well as his lightning-fast reflexes. The Lemur's brown and gold furr forms a diamond pattern on his back, and a small, intracate symbol appears within the diamond.

Record
None yet!


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Sep 30, 2002)

*The Avenger:*

*Biography/Description:*  The Avengers real name is unknown.  He is a an inch or two under six feet, and has short blonde hair with a few streaks of brown.  The Avenger is mostly a mercenary who enjoys fighting, money, and the power that comes from both.  He is often mistaken for a Warrior Of Light because of his white cloak and reserved, dignified manner of speaking.  

The Avenger has hazel eyes, and wears a simple white cloak and tunic, and a a blue tabard and leggings.  He hasn't yet decided on a martial style, and carries no weapons.  


*Record:*  0-0.  
*Rank:* White Belt.


----------



## Rathan (Oct 1, 2002)

*A new Fighter Steps Forth........*

*Tori Sadoshi*
Thug 0 (OoL)
1-2
Sig Styles: * Mantis *
Gang Member: * Plains *
* Dirty Trick *
Yen: 1



Wins: Samidare x1


Losses: Goldeneye x1, Abigail x1, The Poet x1,


----------



## Jeph (Oct 1, 2002)

*Sigh . . . one move a day just isn't enough.*

*Sahiro Tso-Nah*
Silver Sash 0
*Powers:* Signature Style (Mantis), Signature Location (City), Arena Fighter, Profiteer, Bribe Judges (x2), Master of Wealth
*Yen:* 3
*Item:* --

*Description:*
Tso-Nah is a bold bounty hunter of average height and wight, slight psychokinetic ability, and blurring reaction time. He has black hair and bright orange eyes, with olive skin and sand colored robes. He holds himself with a noble's pride, but is not afraid to do the dirtywork. He couldn't be--it's his living.

*RECORD:* 2/2
LOSS to Shiba Temuro. Gained 4 Yen
WIN against Sanctus Togashi. Gained 1 Yen, advanced to Copper Sash 2
WIN against Shiba Temuro. Gained 1 Yen, advanced to Silver Sash 0
LOSS to Ratasal. Lost 3 Yen (stupid higher tier sashes!  )


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 3, 2002)

Name: Kirin Samidare
Rank: Brown Belt 1
Record: 6 wins, 2 losses
Powers: Signature Styles (Scorpion, Fist, Ki-Rin, Thunder, Hammer), Dojo Style (Tiger), Fist of Fury x2, Chi Strike, Master of Emotions and Movement.
Items: Iron Fist Gauntlets (no powers yet)
Yen: 0

Lost to OXO (white belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Tori Sadoshi (white belt), remained White Belt.  Gained 1 yen.
Won against Ariel Eastwind (black belt!!), jumped to Green Belt 1.  Gained signature styles: Scorpion, Fist, Ki-Rin.  Gained dojo style: Thunder.
Won against Abigail (yellow belt) by forfeit, climbed to Green Belt 2.
Won against Ecureuil (white belt), climbed to Green Belt 3.
Won against Dagon (white belt), climbed to Green Belt 4.
Won against Ash'lon (white belt), climbed to Brown Belt 0.
Won against Ash'lon (white belt), climbed to Brown Belt 1.

A rugged young vagabond with a stubborn scowl, this outcast of the Ki-Rin Clan seeks to carve out a reputation for himself as a powerful fighter.  His stunning early victory over a Black Belt has placed him in the record books, and he has steadily increased his skills and prestige since then.


----------



## Magic Rub (Oct 3, 2002)

-


----------



## Magic Rub (Oct 4, 2002)

Leaving a trail of clear mucus behind, A gelatinous cube slowly makes it's way to the registration table. Upon reaching the table the cube absorbs it, the registration forms & all items in the general vicinity. The volunteer charged with signing up new combatants narrowly escapes with her life. The cube then bubbles something & leaves the room. Shortly after a raccoon enters the room, and shouts in a thick Scottish accent... 

_"That's me lad OXO! All ye wee namby pamby girly wee tiny girly girl lasses had better pack et in now bey-cuz yer days are o-va if in ya stay te fight im_

The Raccoon then farts loudly turns and makes his way to the door. Slipping in the trail of slime left by the cube, the raccoon quickly pulls himself to his feet wipes of the majority of the clear goo and continues out the door. 


Name: OXO
Description: A gelatinous cube  
Record: 1-0. 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26557
Rank: Yellow Belt.
Styles: Pseudopod(Claw)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 7, 2002)

*Ecureuil* (pronounced "A-cure-OI")
White Belt 0
*Record* - 1/3
*Styles* - n/a
*Powers* - n/a
*Yen* - 0

_Not yet edited to account for having won last match._

Ecureuil is an arakun*.  He is a defender of nature.  To show the strength of the natural world, he's decided he'd come out of his forest and become a fighter.

Ecureuil speaks in a high, chittery voice, which sounds vaguely like a squirrel.

*Arakun are small furry forest dwellers resembling a cross between a monkey and a raccoon. Leathery flaps of skin allow them to glide through the treetops. Committed to the protection of nature, the Arakun are tiny guerilla warriors, capable of anything to defend their homes. 

--*Record*--
Lost vs. Ratasal
Lost vs. Rini
Lost vs. Ciaran
Won vs. Snow Owl


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 13, 2002)

Corvo
Yellow Belt 1
Record - 2/4
Styles - Fist
Powers - FoF
Yen - 2

Corvo is a strange guy. He rarely speaks and when he does he does it slowly and calmly. He never acts without thinking before and you'll never see him angry or sad or laughing loud. He quite doesn't like to fight and does it only to learn something. He gets along well with all sorts of animals, especially with his white raven that follows him everywhere he goes. Have a look at him here.


----------



## Wizardry (Oct 13, 2002)

Arch-Wizard
White Belt
Record - 0/1
Lost first fight to Arch-Angel.
Styles - None Yet.
Powers - None Yet.
Yen - 0


Description:  

Arch-Wizard wears a robe of black, with specks of white, somewhat like the night sky in appearance.  He carries a solid oaken staff, and he is said to be a powerful Wizard in his own right.  Appearances can be deceiving, however, and it has been noted by a few observers that Arch-Wizard, despite his title, never actually seems to cast any spells in combat.


----------



## Wizardry (Oct 18, 2002)

*Benjamin*
White Belt.
Record: None
Yen:  None
Item:  None
Powers:  None

Appearance:  Around 5'8 with brownish hair that has a blonde tinge to it.  His hair falls down to just above the nape of his neck, and Benjamin keeps it free of adornments.  He wears a regular brown suit of studded leather over his white and silver tunic, as well as leggings in similar fashion as his tunic.  He has a silver ring on his right hand that is engraved with the symbol of Sharess.


Description:  Benjamin is a talented Bard, his favorite forms of performance being bad poetry, lymericks, a few good songs and battle dances.  He has also recently chosen to follow the path of the Holy Liberator, and devoted himself to Sharess.  Benjamin believes that people should be left to their own devices as long as they aren't oppressing or hurting other people, and values interacting with others more than almost anything else.  He loves a good fight, and has traveled to the land in search of wrongs to right, good fights, new songs and legends to learn, and most of all new people to meet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2002)

*Gustaf*

*Master of Light - 2*
*Apprentice of Light:* Pure Spirit, Holy Warrior, Holy Day, Signature Style (Tiger)
*Warrior of Light:* Mastery (Tiger), Master of Emotions, Chi Strike
*Knight of Light:* Signature Style (Mantis), Purity of Focus, Redeeming Light
*Master of Light:* Mastery (Mantis), Right of Domain
*Item:* Gustav's Sword (Dagger Style)
*Yen:* 10

*Record*
12-1

Win over Tori Sadoshi. Sadoshi is Slain.
Win over Slarzog.
Win over Shou Ren.
Win over Wolf Mountain.
Win over Nekokaburi.
Win over Kennith Whitefang.
Win over Kennith Whitefang.
Win over Kennith Whitefang.
Win over Mr. Trick.
Win over Temuro.
Win over Mr. Trick.
Loss to Kennith Whitefang
Win over kennith Whitefang.


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 25, 2002)

Jezter6
Yellow Belt 0
1-3
Sig Style (Lightning),Dojo Style (Thunder), Fist of Fury

Jezter6 is a sub species of the Gratok race from planet Garkon. He is roughly 4' 3" with dark blue skin. Wears a mult-color jester's hat.

He fights small but fast, striking only at the opportune times to gain maximum advantage. Since he is an alien of higher species, his matches are more like chess than a brawl.


Battles:

Loss 5/4 to GG - http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28612
Loss 3/0 to Samanosuke http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28732
Win 5/4 vs Samanosuke http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28732
Loss vs The Poet http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28782


----------



## Tisvon (Oct 26, 2002)

Krug
Thug 2
Sig style: fang
Dirty trick
Yen: 0
1-2

Loss to Arkynal
Loss to Spider
Beat Samosuke, became thug  2

Krug is a half-orc thug, ready to bear steel at the slightest provocation.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 26, 2002)

*Mr. Trick*
Dark Apprentice Out of Favor
Record: 1-4
Yen: 1
Powers: Signature Style (Rat), Foul Spirit, Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick (x1) 

Record:
Minion vs. Samonosuke (White Belt), lost
Minion vs. Samonosuke (Yellow Belt 0), lost
Minion vs. Samonosuke (Yellow Belt 1), won, now Dark Apprentice 1
_Name changed to Mr. Trick_
Mr. trick vs. Gustaf (Red Belt 4), lost, now Dark Apprentice 0
Mr. trick vs. Gustaf (red Belt 6), lost, now Dark Apprentice out of favor, gained 1 yen.

Minion is the pathetic servant of the Devil Lord Kazz't, he serves his evil master's wishes in undermining the plots of all good warriors and furthering the cause of the greedy Kazz't.

Minion was promoted to a mysterious dark figure, not quite human but vaguely resembling one.  He wears a black tophat and a cheap black suit, along with this costume he renamed himself Mr. Trick.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 26, 2002)

Samanosuke Akechi
Brown Belt D1
Record: 11-13
Yen: 3
Possessions: None
Yellow Belt: Signature Style (Thunder), Fist of Fury, 
Green Belt: Signature Style (Cherry Blossom), Chi Strike, Master of Emotions 
Brown Belt: Signature Style (Oak), Fist of Fury, master of Movement

Record:
Victory over Minion
Victory over Minion
Loss to Minion
Victory over Jezter6
Loss to Jezter 6
Victory over Kendaz
Loss to Kendaz
Loss to Kendaz
Victory over Kendaz
Loss to Krug
Loss to Kendaz
Loss to Ratasal
Loss to Kendaz
Victory over Kennith Whitefang
Victory over Arkanyl
Loss to Arkanyl
Victory over Kennith Whitefang
Victory over Kennith Whitefang
Victory over Kennith Whitefang
Loss to Kennith Whitefang
Loss to Arkanyl
Victory over Arkanyl
Loss to Arkanyl
Loss to Kalanyr

*The story of Samanosuke Akechi...*
*Eiroku 3 (AD 1560) Summer...*
_Yoshimoto Imagawa, a powerful warlord of Suruga, leads an immense army from Suruga toward Kyoto (In those days the capital of japan). Yoshimoto's ambition is to unify Japan and crown himself its sole king. On the march, the army halts on the plain of Okehazama in Owari to rest for the night. This changes Yoshimoto's - and Japan's - destiny forever.

A troop of only 2,000 soldiers, led by Nobunaga Oda, a warlord of Owari, makes a surprise attack on Yoshimoto's camp. In a desperate battle, Nobunaga's legions defeat the invaders and slay Yoshimoto. (This historical event is known as the Battle of Okehazama.)

Just as Nobunaga is exulting his victory, an arrow from one of Yoshimoto's soldiers pierces his throat. He falls to the ground in a death struggle.

A young man watches from a remote hill. His name is Samanosuke Akechi. He is marked by destiny..._

*One Year Later...*

_Strange incidents are occuring in Inabayama Castle in the Mino prefecture. Soldiers and workers are disappearing without a trace. Worried by these inexplicable events, Princess Yuki sends a plea for Samanosuke. At once, he races to the castle. But he arrives too late. Yuki has been kidnapped.

At the same time, enemy troops are attacking the castle. Leading the army - risen from certain death and astride on a fierce warhorse - is Nobunaga!

It's time for action! Samanosuke vows to rescue Yuki with the help of his partner Kunoichi Kaeda and defeat Nobunaga and his army of demon warriors._

*One Year after the untold events of Inabayama Castle...*

_Since that time, I have come to face some horrible creatures. The demon, Minion was the first of which, and informed me that it was going to make sure that my life ended before I could do anything about it, but I managed to drive it away. I pursued the creature, hoping that I could prevent it from informing it's horrid master that it had failed, and I managed to defeat it again, but the creature wanted revenge. It lured me into a trap. I ended up defeated by Minion deep inside hell. I quickly recovered, and fled from hell by the quickest means possible, a large flying silver disc. On-board a strange alien with a european fool's cap threatened me, I beat him unconscious quickly. It got right back up and told me that all it needed was a few more seconds to defeat me, and it was right. I awoke once again in hell, where the roguish Kendaz confronted me. I was able to defeat him in combat, but upon returning to the surface world through the Hall of Bones, he was waiting to ambush me in the ruins_. We soon became friends, and we battled on the beach, where I realized Kendaz was stronger than myself, despite his loss to me in the first fight. As I fasted in the Temple, Kendaz continued to assault me, and in this most holy place I was compeled to beat him, once more. On my way to lunch in the Labirinth by the Xieng Chi Province, I encountered an Orc who challenged me to an exceptionally short match, and it was able to beat me. I came upon a waterfall on my way to the Hall of Bones, ambitiously desiring to slay some of the wicked demons I had heard lived there, but encountered my opponent Kendaz, who battled with me. I was shocked when he gained new powers after defeating me. As I wandered, beaten, I encountered my first Sash opponent. I beat him, twice by all recognition... but he paid the judges to allow him to continue fighting! I was really down on my luck, but when I went to visit the old-woman's house for supper, I found she was being bothered by a thug, so I delt with him appropriately.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 26, 2002)

Corin of Golt
White Belt
Record: 0-0
Yen: None
Powers: None
Possessions: None

A peasant on the path to glory (or maybe death...).


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 30, 2002)

Name: Shou Ren
Rank: Thug 0
Record: 3 wins, 2 losses
Powers: Signature Style (Manticore), Gang Location (Hells), Dirty Trick
Items: none
Yen: 2

Won against Bright Necromancer (white belt), climbed to Thug 0.
Lost to Gustaf (blue belt), dropped to Thug, Down on Luck.
Won against Bright Necromancer (white belt), climbed back to Thug 0.
Lost to Laughing Boy Jack (white belt), dropped to Thug, Down on Luck.
Won against Ash'lon (white belt), climbed back to Thug 0.

This sorcerer's history has yet to become public knowledge.  His bronze mask and gauntlets conceal his identity, and all that can be seen of him are his cold, dark eyes.  What mysteries does he seek?


----------



## NiTessine (Nov 12, 2002)

*Slarzog*
*Dark Apprentice Out of Favour*
*Wins/Losses:* 1-7
*Powers:* Signature Style (Staff), Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, Foul Spirit
*Items:* None
*Yen:* 4

Slarzog Goretusk is a strong orcish warrior, embittered by his experiences in the gladiator pits. With his fearsome strength and horrendous breath, he is on his path to wreak vengeance on the world that made him so.

Lost against Gustaf, gained 2 yen.
Lost against Shiba Temuro.
Lost against Rusty.
Lost against Wolf Mountain, gained 1 yen. 
Won against Wolf Mountain, became Dark Apprentice 2.  Gained Signature Style (Staff), Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, and Foul Spirit.
Lost against Wolf Mountain, became Dark Apprentice 1.
Lost against Rathan, became Dark Apprentice 0.
Lost against Rusty, became Dark Apprentice Out of Favour.


----------



## HalfElfSorcerer (Nov 16, 2002)

Adriaan Starshaper
White Belt
0-1
Lost vs. Hanoi Xan


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 22, 2002)

Name: Snow Owl
Rank: Knight of Light 5
Record: 8 wins, 6 losses
Powers: Pure Spirit, Holy Warrior, Holy Day, Signature Styles (Dragon, Crab), Mastery (Dragon), Mastery of Emotions, Chi Strike, Purity of Focus, Redeeming Light
Items: none
Yen: 3

Lost to Kerall (brown belt), remained White Belt.
Conceded to Epic Sea-Cucumber (white belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Ecureuil (white belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Scar (white belt), remained White Belt.
Won against Rrai-Kesh (black belt!), ascended to Warrior of Light 1
Won against Scar (thug) by forfeit, climbed to Warrior of Light 2.
Won against Scar (thug), climbed to Warrior of Light 3.
Won against Kennith Whitefang (dark apprentice), climbed to Knight of Light 0.
Won against Rathan (brown belt), climbed to Knight of Light 1.
Lost to Rathan (brown belt), fell to Knight of Light 0.
Won against Laughing Boy Jack (thug) by forfeit, climbed to Knight of Light 1.
Won against Arkanyl (dark master), climbed to Knight of Light 4.
Lost to Draken Darkspear (dark apprentice), fell to Knight of Light 3.
Won against Draken Darkspear (dark warrior), climbed to Knight of Light 5.


This young girl has ascended from humble origins; once a street urchin who fought in the arena for her bread, she has been revealed to be the child of a Celestial Dragon.  Now she battles the minions of the Yakuza and the Dark to prepare for her own ascension to the heavens.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 23, 2002)

*never mind!*

deleted.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 24, 2002)

Name: Spider
Rank: Gold Sash 0
Record: 9 wins, 2 losses
Powers: Signature Style (Weasel), Signature Location (Ricefield), Profiteer, Arena Style, Golden Touch, Bribe Judges x2, Master of Wealth, Hard Hitter, Crowd Pleaser
Items: Spider's Sash of Tricks (no powers)
Yen: 9

Won against Krug (white belt), climbed to Copper Sash 0.
Won against Krug (thug), climbed to Copper Sash 1.
Won against Bright Necromancer (white belt), climbed to Copper Sash 2.
Won against Tallarn (white belt), climbed to Silver Sash 0.
Won against Kennith Whitefang (dark apprentice), climbed to Silver Sash 1.
Won against Scar (thug), climbed to Silver Sash 2.
Won against Shiba Temuro (green belt), climbed to Silver Sash 3.
Lost to Scar (thug), remained at Silver Sash 3.
Won against Shiba Temuro (green belt), climbed to Silver Sash 4.
Lost to Shaff (green belt), remained at Silver Sash 4.
Won against Lorando (white belt), climbed to Gold Sash 0.

This young, androgynous fighter wears the loose black silks and multiple weapons common to many of the ninja clans.  A leather mask covers the lower half of Spider's face, revealing only cold, sleepy eyes and a shock of spiky dark hair.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 25, 2002)

Name: Rusty
Rank: Brown Belt 2
Record: 9 wins, 2 losses
Powers: Signature Styles (Lizard, Wolf, Lotus Blossom, Phoenix, Scorpion), Dojo Style (Tiger), Fist of Fury x2, Chi Strike, Master of Emotions and Movement
Items: none
Yen: 4

Won against Krug (thug), climbed to Yellow Belt 0.
Won against Slarzog (white belt), climbed to Yellow Belt 1.
Lost to Wolf Mountain (yellow belt), dropped to Yellow Belt 0.
Won against Slarzog (dark apprentice), climbed to Yellow Belt 1.
Won against Arkanyl (dark master!), jumped to Green Belt 2.
Won against Kennith-Whitefang (white belt), climbed to Green Belt 3.
Won against Grimrist (copper sash), climbed to Green Belt 4.
Won against Winter Snow (green belt), climbed to Brown Belt 0.
Lost to Kennith-Whitefang (dark knight), dropped to Brown Belt D1.
Won against Enigma (dark knight), climbed to Brown Belt 1.
Won against Ash'lon (white belt), climbed to Brown Belt 2.

This red-haired young boy from Hitomi Island plans to be the BEST POKEMON TRAINER EVAR!!!  His favorite pokemon include Charizard, Arcanine, Bellossom, Ho-oh, Scizor and Tigrynx.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 25, 2002)

Winter Snow 

Winter Snow is a tall young man with long white hair and blue eyes. He is dressed in a flowing light blue silk robe. He wears a large wicker hat which covers most of his face. 

Member: Dojo of the Predator
Rank: Green Belt 0   
Matches: 12
Wins: 7
Losses: 5
Yen: 1 
  Signature Styles: Sword, Claw, Blizzard
   Dojo Style: Ki-Rin
     Fist of Fury
Chi Strike
Master of Emotions: Avenging, Calm, Ferocious, Relentless, Cautious, confident, Joyful, Courageous, Wraitful, and Sad.

Matches:
Won vs Marvin The Android    (Yellow 0)
Won vs Garden Gnome (Yellow 1)
Lost vs Kerall  (Yellow 0)
Won vs Kerall (Yellow 2)
Won vs Goldeneye (Green 0)
Lost vs Kerall (Green  D1)
Won vs Eilan due to Disqualification (Green 0)
Won vs Nightmare (Green 1)
Won vs Mirashi Iso (Green 3)
Lost vs Ratasal (Green 2)
Lost vs Rini (Green 1)
Lost vs Rusty 9Green0)


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2002)

Fonkin Folkor
Dead Sash
Record: 1-3
Yen: 0
Possessions: None
Powers: Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Bribe Judges, Sig Style (Mantis)

I'm a Gnome, not an Elf.
I like gold.
I'm Dead!


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 4, 2002)

*Epic Sea-Cucumber*

YB
Copper sash: 
Signature Style:Thunder, Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Bribe Judges 
Record: 1 win -0 loss
Yen 2

YBA
Record: 1 win -0 loss
Powers: None
Natural Hits 1
Yen: 5
Items: None

*Epic Sea-Cucmber* (known as Brian to his friends) stands 8 feet tall almost that around his girth and weighs 700lbs . He is Sumotori trained in a combination of Lua, Tegumi and Sumo Techniques which make him a devestating and deadly combatant as he moves from the Oshi and Tsuki of Sumo, the Kicks and Punches of Tegumi and the bonebreaking and locks of Lua.


----------



## Rathan (Dec 6, 2002)

*Rathan The Holy Dragon of Lightning*
Lord of the Light 0
20-9
Apprentice of Light/Blue Belt: Pure Spirit, Holy Warrior, Holy Day, Signature Style: (*Lightning*) 
Warrior of Light/Orange Belt: Master of Emotions, Mastery: (*Lightning*), Chi Strike 
Knight of the Light/Red Belt: Signature Style: (*Dragon*), Purity of Focus, Redeeming Light
Master of Light: Mastery: (*Dragon*), Right of Domain: (*None Yet*)
Lord of the Light: Signature Style: *Grasshopper*, Mastery: *Grasshopper*, Purity of Focus
Blue Jade and Gold SunEye Holy Symbol: Sig Style: *Lightning*
Yen: 9


Fight Record:

L vs. Wolf Mountian 
W vs. Fonkin
W vs. Wolf Mountian
L vs. Wolf Mountian
W vs. Wolf Mountian
W vs. Wolf Mountian
W vs. Kerall
W Vs. Slarzog
W Vs. Epic Sea-Cucumber
L Vs. Temuro
W Vs. Sanctus Togashi
L Vs. Sanctus 
W Vs. Wolf Mountian
W Vs. Wolf Mountain
L Vs. Ratasal and wow he got alot of yen this match!
L Vs, Kenji
L Vs. Gustaf
W Vs. Gustaf
W Vs. Arkanyl Rose to Red Belt 2
W Vs. Arkanyl
L Vs. Arkanyl
W Vs. Nakayari
L Vs. Kendaz
W Vs. Arkanyl
W Vs. Enigma
W Vs. Kendaz
W Vs. Jade
W Vs. Rrai-Kesh
W Vs. Arkanyl


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Tallarn

White Belt
Matches: 2
Victories: 0
Defeats: 2

Items:

Powers:

Other: 6 yen.

Description: An ordinary man, black hair, dark brown eyes. Tallarn likes to move swiftly and sweepingly in combat, preferring kicks and leaps to punches and grapples. His style is developing however, as he battles the many varied fighters that are chosing to accept his challenges.

The judges are pleased with his potential, if not his results. He is now considering upon a variety of items that might help his cause.

Fight record:
LOST Three Flag Speed match to Wolf Mountain
LOST Four Flag Speed match to Dagon
LOST Four Flat strategy match to Spider.

Retired.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 11, 2003)

deleted


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 11, 2003)

Dagon 

A 8 foot tall ichtyic giant, Dagon is a scaly-skinned, wide-mouthed, popeyed, and fishy looking humanoid. His mouth is filled with needle like teeth and his talons are razor sharp. He craves only destruction, combat, and a niced tasty meal of fresh flesh.


White Belt: 0
Record: 0-2
Powers: None
Yen: 0
Items: None

Matches:
Lost to Rusty  (White Belt)
Lost to Samidare (White Belt)


----------



## nekokaburi (Jan 21, 2003)

*Nekokaburi*

Nekokaburi is a lean and muscled samurai who wears only night-black hakama, displaying his powerful form. A latticework of scars adorn his body, ranging from thin lines to great clawed rakes. Peculiarly, this warrior does not carry the swords that are characteristic of his kind.

His head is cleanly shaven, save for a small topknot and stubble about his chin. Nekokaburi's face is an even thicker weave of wounds, silent testimony to a life which has seen much battle.

His stance is confident and strong, and his eyes search eagerly for an opponent who will face the might of Blackfist Style.

Yellow Belt 0
Record: 2-2
Signature Style: Crane
Dojo Style: Lightning
Powers: Fist of Fury
Yen: None

Matches:

  Win against Tiny 2-2
  Loss against Fanged Wolf Mountain 1-2
  Joined Temple of the Light (learned Lightning Style)
  Win against Tiny 1-1 (became Yellow Belt 0, learned Crane Style)
  Loss against Gustaf 0-1
  Draw against Shou Ren


----------



## Rathan (Jan 28, 2003)

*Scar* the *Swamp* *Lizard* 
Thug 1
6/8
Thug: Signature Style: *Lizard*, Dirty Trick, Gang Member: *Swamp* 
Yakuza Seal Pendant: *No Powers*
Yen: 2



* A wirey man standing 5'11"..... his hair is jet back and slicked back... not a hair out of place..... his clothes... lose and unrevealing... a dirty orange color.... his skin tanned, scared and lightly wrinkled.....*

"My name is Don Wu........ buy you may call me Scar....."

Fight Record:

W Vs. Snow Owl
W Vs. Tenma Hunter
L Vs. Snow Owl
L Vs. Snow Owl
L Vs. Spider
W Vs. Festy Dog
L Vs. Festy Dog
W Vs. Festy Dog
W Vs. Felt
W Vs. Spider
L Vs. Shaff
L Vs. Enigma
L Vs. Temuro
L Vs Lorando


----------



## wings (Feb 1, 2003)

TAKEJI 

Takeji is a lighter skinned man, with long black hair, and soft brown eyes. His wild hair suits him well, as he seems about as reckless as it. He dresses in a short light jacket, and large pants, reminescent of hakama, but without the folds.

Takeji
White Belt 0 
o/o
Yen: 0

Fight History:
none.


----------



## Tenma Hunter (Feb 16, 2003)

Name: Kuroneko Tenma, the Half-Cat Demon
Rank: White Belt
Record: 0-0
Powers: n/a
Items: n/a
Yen: n/a

History: His father was a great cat demon who once was destructive and killed many poor people. Later the cat demon fell in love with a daughter of a rich noble. They had a child. The boy was shunned from the humans. The half breed was hidden. In a attack of the noble house by bandits. His mother and father were killed in the attack. Somehow he surived. He was found by a warrior. The warrior trained him to fight. The warrior died of a sickness before he could teach him any true skills. The warrior named him Kuroneko Tenma after what he first though what he was: a cat demon.

Appearence: He looks around 20 but is really 32. A light skin male with a height of 5'1 that weights about 167 lbs but looks heavier because of his amount of musule. Has black hair with a 25% white hairs. He stands out with his small black cat ears. His hair used to reach his back but he cut it and will consider himself a true fighter when it grows back. He has yellow eye with black pupils that becomes narrow when he is near light. He wears no shoes. He can have claws come out of his fingers and toes anytime he whats. He wears a black robe. He has a chest armor that doesn't go beyond his shoulders.

Goal: To become a great fighter. He has a minor hatred for killers but will not harm a person because of theft or any other minor crimes.

Record: 0-0
-


----------



## Graz Hober (Feb 19, 2003)

Name: Graz Hober
Rank: White Belt
Record: 0-0
Powers: n/a
Items: Leather Bracers of Bracering.
Yen: n/a

History: To come (too tired to edit it properly for here right at this moment).

Appearance: Check WWW button below.

Fight History: None.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 20, 2003)

Ash'lon
 White Belt
 Record: 1/9
 Powers: None
 Item: -
 Yen: 0

 A stream... power... demons... druids... hearts... then... nothing... death... endings...

 When Jarmin d'Urlam was born, nothing hinted at the possibility that the son of a minor noble was not what he appeared to be. Some people would have expected dark omens, be it a new star appearing in the night sky, be it that the local river turned red from blood. But nothing of this sort happened. Neither did the boy show any unusual birthmarks... outwardly.

 As he grew up, Jarmin became a physically and mentally strong man with a hint of sorcerous powers, a rare but welcome sight for his parents, considered a blessing of the good gods. Certainly, Jarmin would make a great ruler of the small plot of land the family lead, and maybe, the family would rise in status. Then, one day, the young man felt horrible pain rushing through his body, particularly in his heart. It felt as if his heart would be ripped out. None of the healers could determine the cause of his pain, so Jarmin conducted his own research. That was when the visions began...

 He saw himself with great power, diminished by the assault of druids, demons and heroes. He saw himself losing his heart and rampage throughout the world. He saw himself replacing his heart with a powerful fiend. And he saw a stream of unborn souls, where he died. And Jarmin understood. Using forbidden knowledge, he tapped into his soul - a soul that had been born before, unlike the one he should have received. His soul was one of power. As mighty as Jarmin's body might be regarded, it was inadequate for his soul - the soul of a half-fiendish dragon.

 The soul of Ashardalon, now partially awakened, ravaged and warped Jarmin's body. Not only did he grow bat-like wings, vicious claws and horrible teeth, not only did his eyes take the color of ember and developed his skin red, scaly spots, he also lost his heart - literally. Where a normal human would have his heart, Jarmin only had a seemingly burned out cavity, with occasional hints of activity.

 Jarmin d'Urlam was no longer. The entity he had become felt no loyalty to the people his old self would have considered friends or family. They never understood what it was that killed them, until the very last moment, when he whispered his name into the ears of the dying. That was the last time that Jarmin ever used his given name, instead assuming a corrupted version of his soul's name, just as he himself was just a corrupted version of the dragon it once belonged to. Now calling himself Ash'lon, he has but one goal - to regain his former power and glory. And as it seems, he has found the perfect place to do so.

 Despite the fact that he lost his first fight, Ash'lon is satisfied - Samidare took much longer to defeat him than he should have. The second fight against Samidare went in a similar fashion, although Ash'lon had already felt the victory to be within his grasp.

 His luck, however, continued to fail him, and thus he was enslaved by Shou Ren, who sent him against the boy Rusty and the samurai Kitsune Haru. By some strange event, the samurai vanished from the fight, finally granting the horrible creature the first victory.

Lost against Kirin Samidare on 18.3.03
Lost against Kirin Samidare on 21.4.03
Lost against Kennith Whitefang on 11.5.03
Lost against Tiny on 27.6.03
Lost against Shou Ren on 16.7.03
Lost against Rusty on 24.7.03
Won by default against Kitsune Haru on 23.10.03
Lost against Lotus on 7.12.2003
Lost against Wolf Mountain on 16.5.04
Lost against Tiny on 15.6.04


----------



## Rathan (Mar 13, 2003)

*Tiny the Jade Turtle of the Marsh*
*Protector of the Wastelands*
Platinum Sash 0
16/13
Copper Sash: Signature Style: (*Turtle*), Arena Fighter,Profiteer, Crowd Pleaser, Golden Touch
Silver sash: Signature Location: (*Wastelands*) , Bribe Judges, Master of Wealth
Gold Sash: Hard Hitter, Bribe Judges
Platinum Sash: Signature Location: *Marsh*, Purchased Power: Mastery: *Marsh*, Crowd Pleaser 
Jade Turtle: Sig Style: *Turtle* Mastery: *Turtle*, Mastery: *Wastelands*
Yen: 10

Ryan is a large man..... 6'2" and about 350lbs.... kind of unkept and looks like someone no one would want to mess with.... he's here to get rich... and quick.... if you've got money... he's gonna try and take it from you in a not so nice way....


Fight Record:

L Vs. Neko
L Vs. Wolf Mountain
L Vs. Nekokaburi
W Vs. Kitsune Haru
W Vs. Sword
L Vs. Ratasal x3 payed for me not to drop a rank as a stip
W Vs. Sanctus
W Vs. Festy Dog
W Vs. Sada
W Vs. Sada
L Vs. Festy Dog
W Vs. Festy Dog
L Vs. Nekokaburi
W Vs. Ash'lon
L Vs. Shaff (Stip: use of only one bribe)
W vs. Shaff
L Vs. Enigma
W Vs. Shaff
L Vs. Shaff
W Vs. Wolf Mountain
W Vs. Shaff
L Vs. Wolf Mountain
W Vs. Shaff
W Vs. Shaff
L Vs. Enigma
W Vs. Kendaz
W Vs. Ash'lon


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 13, 2003)

*Dark Eternal*

Yellow Belt 0
1 : 0
1 matches fought
Signature Style: Lotus Blossom; Dojo Style: Tsunami; Fist of Fury.
No items.
2 yen.


The Dark Eternal is actually a fey creature cursed to destroy his own kind.  Born among the nobility of the Sidhe, he sought always to rule and judge his fellow fey with honor and conviction.  Alas, his downfall came swiftly when he was betrayed by his beloved wife and his treacherous brother, whom had conspired against him.

Stripped of his lands and his title, and barely escaping with his life, he fell to his vengeful unseelie legacy, and swore against his betrayers the vile _*Oath of Undoing*_, sealing his own fate.  He fled Arcadia seeking legends of an ancient weapon of terrible evil power, called the Dreamreaver.  After many dangerous and eventful quests, he found the accursed weapon, only to become possessed by it's unholy power.  Transformed by the evil curse of the weapon, Ahlydhian Silverheart became Ahlydhian Ironheart, and took upon himself the title of the Dark Eternal.

Eventually, he was forced from the fairie lands into the realm of Earth, where the cursed sword Dreamreaver was lost to him.  Stripped of his nauture and his heritage, he wanders the land seeking to earn sufficient power as a Warrior to enable him to locate and reclaim his lost sword, and return to his former home to complete his oath.

Ahlydhian has gained some degree of prestige by adopting the identity of a musician.  He has created a band, which he has named after his own title - Dark Eternal - and uses the band's erratic touring schedule to travel to strange and distant places where he hopes to find adversaries from whom to increase his prowess. 

Record:
Defeated Viper.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2003)

Name: The Viper
Rank: White Belt
Record: 0 wins, 4 losses
Powers: none
Items: The Viper's Fang (no powers)
Yen: 0

Lost to Dark Eternal (white belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Ratasal (platinum sash), remained White Belt.
Lost to Nafal (white belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Shiba Temuro (green belt), remained White Belt.

Known as "the Viper," Wu Xu-tou learned the arts of assassination and sorcery amidst the alleyways of the Iron City.  She takes pleasure in her craft, and her black heart holds no mercy for her victims.  It is believed that she hopes to earn the favor of the Dark Masters through victory in the arena.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 13, 2003)

_Laughing Boy Jack_


Rank: Thug 0
Record: 1 : 0
Fights: One
Powers: Signiture Style (Sword); Dirty Trick; Gang (none yet) 
Items: None
Yen: One


Laughing Boy Jack is an orphaned young woman who has spent most of her life looking out for Number One.  She has spent years travelling with various carnivals and circuses, most often disguised as a boy.  She has been honing her skills as an acrobat and a martial artist for many years now, and has finally reached the point where she is ready to test her skills in the arena of You B'astard fighting.

She is a provoker and a confrontationist, and she particularly seeks to master the art of the Insult - something that her quick wits and razor sharp tongue give her a natural gift for.

She never stands still, and rarely shuts up.  

Defeated the sorcerer Shou Ren!
Joined the Yakuza path!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2003)

*Rouge*
*White Belt*


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 15, 2003)

*Bleu*
*White Belt*


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2003)

*The Jewelled Blade*
*Grimrist*
*Record:* 4-5
Yen: 1

*Record*
*White Belt*
Defeated Kennith Whitefang
*Copper Sash*
Loss to Rusty
*White Belt*
Defeated Kennith Whitefang
*Copper Sash*
Loss to Kennith Whitefang
*White Belt*
Defeated Kennith Whitefang
*Blue Belt*
Defeated Kennith Whitefang
Loss to Kennith Whitefang
Loss to Tomi
Loss to Ratasal
*White Belt*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 16, 2003)

*Kennith Whitefang*
*Clawed Shadow of the Forest* 

Kennith Whitefang
Dark Master 1
13-22
*Dark App:* Foul Sprit, Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, Sig Style: *Claw*
*Dark Warrior:* Master of Shadows, Dirty Trick, Poison Blade
*Dark Knight:* Signature Location: *Forest*, Dirty Trick, Corruption
*Dark Master:* Mind Thief *(None Yet)*, Poisoned Blade 
*Onyx Claw:* Sig Style: *Claw*
*Yen:* 2

Kennith hails from far north... he has white hair and alot of it to boot.... his heart is as cold as the tundra he hails from and his goal in life is the live the darker side.......


*Fight Record:* 

L Vs. Grimrist
L Vs. Rusty
L Vs. Grimrist
W Vs, Grimrist Became Thug 1
L Vs. Samanosuke
L Vs, Gustaf
L Vs. Sam x4
W Vs. Sam Became Dark Warrior 0
L Vs. Wolf Mountian
L Vs. Gustaf
L Vs. Snow Owl
L Vs. Grimrist
L Vs. Grimrist
L Vs. Grimrist
L Vs. Wolf Mountain
W Vs. Wolf Mountain Became DA 2
W Vs. Wolf Mountain
W Vs. Grimrist
W Vs. Wolf Mountain
W Vs. Wolf Mountain
L Vs. Wolf Mountain
L Vs, Kenji
W Vs. Wolf Mountain
W Vs. Kenji
L Vs. Kenji
L Vs. Ratasal
L Vs. Rrai-Kesh
W Vs. Gustaf
L Vs. Gustaf
W Vs. Ash'lon
W Vs. Rusty
W Vs. Wolf Mountain


----------



## mps42 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Felt*

Name:    Felt
 Height:  6' 3"
 Weight:  160 Lbs
 White belt (0-2)
 Styles: none
 Powers: none
 Yen: none
Appearance:
 Felt is a tall, bony man, thin almost to the point of being skeltal. He has short black hair, a beakish nose and a clever, impish smile. His hands and feet all appear too big for his rail-thin body.
 He typically wears a light tan short-sleeved shirt, a black vest, black jeans and low suede boots and, currently, a white sash around his emaciated waist.

---------------------------------------
 L vs Kendaz in a hard fought battle.
 L vs Scar


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2003)

Name: Kitsune Haru
Rank: Yellow Belt 1
Record: 1 win, 3 losses
Powers: Signature Style (Dragon), Dojo Style (none), Fist of Fury
Items: none
Yen: 2

Lost to Tiny (white belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Nekokaburi (yellow belt), remained White Belt.
Won against Shiba Temuro (green belt), climbed to Yellow Belt 2.
Lost to Jade Kestrel (yellow belt), fell to Yellow Belt 1.

Haru hails from the distant lands of the Fox Clan.  He wears green and gold, blazoned with the sign of the Fox, and bears two swords upon his sash.  Willowy and gentle of temperament, he has traveled here to find certain treasures of his Clan that have recently been stolen.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2003)

Name: Nakayari
Rank: Dark Knight 4
Record: 11 wins, 6 losses
Powers: Foul Spirit, Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, Signature Style (Fox), Signature Location (Shrine), Master of Shadows, Dirty Trick x2, Poisoned Blade, Corruption
Items: The Black Spear (Signature style: Spear)
Yen: 0

Lost to Wolf Mountain (green belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Wolf Mountain (green belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Wolf Mountain (green belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Wolf Mountain (green belt), remained White Belt.
Won against Wolf Mountain (green belt), climbed to Dark Apprentice 2.
Won against Kanadrin (white belt), remained Dark Apprentice 2.
Won against Kanadrin (white belt), remained Dark Apprentice 2.
Won against Sanctus Togashi (green belt), climbed to Dark Warrior 1.
Won against Sanctus Togashi (green belt), climbed to Dark Warrior 2.
Won against Kanadrin (yellow belt), climbed to Dark Warrior 3.
Lost to Rathan (red belt), fell to Dark Warrior 2.
Won against Shaff (green belt), climbed to Dark Warrior 3.
Won against Shaff (green belt), climbed to Dark Warrior 4.
Won against Kanadrin (yellow belt), climbed to Dark Knight 0.
Won against Rathan (master of light), climbed to Dark Knight 3.
Won against Shard2 (warrior of light), climbed to Dark Knight 5.
Lost to Shard2 (warrior of light), fell to Dark Knight 4.


Whatever this man might once have been, now the taint of the Shadowlands consumes him, hollowing his flesh and devouring his soul.  He wears dark robes and bears a long black spear, and his eyes blaze like green fires beneath the shadows of his cowl.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 22, 2003)

*Kanadrin*
Silver Sash 1
6/17
Copper Sash: Signature Style: *Lotus Blossom*, Arena Fighter, Profiteer, Crowd Pleaser, Golden Touch
Silver Sash: Signature Location: *Prarie*, Bribe Judges, Master of Wealth
Red Luckstone: Hard Hitter
Yen: 16


Karadrin is a small woman... about 5'5"... she is covered in tatoo's of varius color and size... all depicting happyness and good....

She wears a light blue robe with a gaint archangel on the back holding a firey sword up above it's head.....


Fight Record:

L Vs. Nakayari
L Vs. Wolf Mtn.
L Vs. Wolf Mtn.
L Vs. Ratasal
L Vs. Ratasal
L Vs. Ratasal
L Vs. Nakayari
W Vs. Nekokaburi became Yellow Belt 1
L Vs. Nakayari
L Vs. Shaff
W vs. Shaff
L Vs. Enigma
L Vs. Lorando
L Vs. Malandor
L Vs. Kendaz became White Belt again
L Vs. Boron
L Vs. Wolf Mountain
W Vs. Malandor
L Vs. Boron
W Vs. Shaff
L Vs. Wolf Mountain
W Vs. Mithreander
W Vs. Mithreander


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2003)

Name: Tomi
Rank: Green Belt 2
Record: 3 wins, 2 losses
Powers: Signature Styles (Trident, Tsunami, Mace), Dojo Style (Cherry Blossom), Fist of Fury, Chi Strike, Master of Emotions
Items: none
Yen: 0

Lost to Sanctus Togashi (green belt), remained White Belt.
Lost to Sanctus Togashi (green belt), remained White Belt.
Won against Grimrist (apprentice of light), climbed to Yellow Belt 2.
Won against Sanctus Togashi (green belt), climbed to Green Belt 1; failed to win the Master's Gift.
Won against Dark Eternal (yellow belt) by forfeit, climbed to Green Belt 2.

Like so many of his generation, Tomi has turned away from the roles and protocols of society to become a monk.  Trained in the martial arts as well as such gentler fields as calligraphy and bonsai, he seeks only to follow the way of the Tao wheresoever it might lead him.

In a single day, Tomi joined the Mirumoto Niten School, defeated its sensei, and graduated from the school.  Now he follows the teachings of the wandering master Samanosuke Akechi.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2003)

Lute
Copper Sash 1
Sig (Tsunami), Arena Fighter,Bribe Judges, Profiteer

1-3


----------



## 8XXX{0}====> (Mar 27, 2003)

Sword
White Belt 1
0-1

Record:
Vs Tiny: Lost 2-4

Sword is simply a young, fit man, in a loincloth, with a tatoo of a crusifix style sword on his forehead.


----------



## nekokaburi (Mar 30, 2003)

*Sada, The Nine Hells Monk*

Barrel-chested, with a shaven head and deep black eyes, the Nine Hells Monk is a legend among the provinces he terrorises. His Nine Hells Kung Fu is powerful, but the fearsome Nine Hells Staff and his blood magics make him even more powerful.

Now, he has entered this world of martial arts conflict to sow dissent and fear, and master the Techniques of Darkness to be found here.

Sada
White Belt
0-2
Powers: None
Yen: None


Lost vs. Tiny (chat match) 0-2
Lost vs. Tiny (chat match) 0-1


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 21, 2003)

*Lady Whiteoak*
_Cleric of St. Cuthbert_

Yellow Belt 0
Hammer Signature Style
Fist of Fury
Yen: 1

2-1


----------



## Rathan (Apr 21, 2003)

*Draken Darkspear*
Dark Warrior 2
3/4
Dark App: Foul Sprit, Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, Sig Style: *Crab*
Dark Warrior: Master of Shadows, Dirty Trick, Poisoned Blade 
Yen: 1

A dark mage stands in the night... the wind blowing his dark blue cape back and forth..... half brother of Lady Whiteoak... he seeks to raise in power before her.....


Fight Record:
L Vs. Lady Whiteoak
L Vs. Lady Whiteoak
W Vs. Lady Whiteoak now Dark App. 1
W Vs. Snow Owl
L Vs. Snow Owl
W Vs. Temuro
L Vs. Lotus


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 17, 2003)

Hu Phlung Dhung, Human Kung Fu-ist (is that a word?)

White Belt
Record 0-0

Unchallenged as of yet.


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

DOUBLE POST!


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaff
Brown Belt D1
Sig Styles: Kama, Ki-rin, Wolf, Thunder, Trident
Dojo Styles: Blizzard
Powers: fists-of-furyx2, chi strike, Master of emotions and Movement
Record: 18-15
Yen 8
Items: Bola the Ki-rin: Sig style: Ki-rin, Mastery (Ki-rin) 


Win vs. Enigma
Win vs. The Jade Master
Lose vs. Jade Kestrel
Win vs. Enigma
Win vs. Enigma
Win vs. Enigma
Win vs. Scar
Lose vs. Enigma
Win vs. Scar
Lose vs. Enigma
Win vs. Tiny
Lose vs. Tiny
Lose vs. Tiny
Lose vs. Ciaran
Lose vs. Ciaran
Win vs. Kanadrin
Lose vs. Shard2
Win vs. Spider
Lose vs. Arkanyl
Win vs. $600 man
Win vs. $600 man
Win vs. $600 man
Lose vs. Ratasal
Win vs. Jade kestrel
Lose vs. Boron
Win vs. Boron
Lose vs. Wolf Mountain
Win vs. Tiny
Lose vs. Tiny
Win vs. Wolf Mountain
Lose vs. Kanadrin
Win vs. Wolf Mountain
Lose vs. Tiny


----------



## LuYangShih (Jun 27, 2003)

Name:*  The Jade Master.*
Rank: Deceased.
Record: 0-1
Powers: None.
Items: None.
Yen: 0

The Jade Master was in fact a godlike being of darkness incarnate, who had been trapped in the pure, controlling mineral known as Jade.  After milennia untold of imprisonment under the earth, during which time his powers were sapped and drained by his jade prison, an apocalypse in the world above shattered his prison and he used nearly all of his remaining power to break free from the cavern in which he was entombed.  Escaping the dying world with the last remnants of his power, he arrived in the YB world hungry for conquest and power.  Still ensconced in jade, his powers greatly diminished, he sought to regain his powers of old through combat and corruption, but failed in his first fight against the honorable warrior known as Shaff, and his body and spirit was shattered against the Peaks Of Doom, forevermore losing shape and substance in the living world.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 1, 2003)

*Enigma
Dark Knight-0
Record: 6-7
Item: Meteor Rock w/ Sig Style- Lightning
3 Yen

Dark Apprentice-Foul Spirit, Unholy Warrior, Sneaky Trick, Sig Style-Lightning
Dark Warrior-Master of Shadows, Dirty Trick, Poisioned Blade
Dark Knight-Signature Location: Tower, 2nd Dirty Trick, Corruption*

1. Lost to Shaff but gained 1 Yen
2. Lost to Shaff
3. Lost to Shaff AGAIN!
4. Lost to Shaff some more!
5. Won vs. Shaff---FINALLY!
6. Beat Shaff again!
7. Defeated Scar!
8. Defeated Tiny! Gained 2 ranks and 5 Yen
9. Lost to Rusty- Dark Knight-OoF
10. Lost to Rathan- Dark Warrior-4
11. Beat Tiny- Stayed DW4 and gained 7 Yen. (Spent 5 Yen to empower item with Lightning Sig Style.)
12. Lost to Wolf Mountain- Dark Warrior-3
13. Won fight when Shaff ran away and got DQ'ed!- Dark Knight 0


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 3, 2003)

Name: Jade Kestrel
Rank: Yellow Belt D1
Signature Style: Lightning
Dojo Style: Phoenix
Ability: Fist of Fury
Record: 2-2
Yen: 5

Sex: F
Height: 5'1"
Hair: Black, short
Eyes: Brown
Ethnicity: East Asian

W v. Shaff
W v. Kitsune Haru
L v. Lotus
L v. Shaff
L v. Rathan


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

Malandor the Mean
Thug 1
Sig Style: Trident
Gang Members: Island
Powers: Dirty Trick
Record: 3-3
yen 0


Win vs. Kanadrin
Lose vs. Shard
Lose vs. Psy
Win vs. $600 man (killed him)
Win vs. Kanadrin
Lose vs. kanadrin


----------



## Psy (Jul 11, 2003)

Name: Fastacalon
Rank: Yellow Belt 1
Record: 1-0


5'10" male w/ black eyes.


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

Lorando
Warrior of Light 1

Sig Style: Dragon
Master of the DRAGON! 
Powers: Holy Day, Holy Warrior, Pure Spirit, Chi Strike, Master of emotions

Record 6-6
Yen 0
Items: White Dragon



Lose vs Leomon
Lose vs Spider
Lose vs The $600 Man
Lose vs The $600 Man
Win vs The $600 Man
Lose vs The $600 Man
Win vs $600 man
Lose vs $600 man
Win vs $600 man
Win vs Don Wu (Scar)
Win vs Shiba Temuro


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Lotus

Silver Sash 0
Record: 3-1
Yen: 9

Powers: Sig style: Chain, Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Crowd Pleaser, Bribe Judges, Master of Wealth, Sig Location: Ravine
Item: Amethyst Chain (Powers- Sig Style: Chain)*

1. Defeated Jade Kestrel- Copper Sash 1
2. Beat by Kythswindor- Copper Sash 1 still (paid 2 not to drop)
3. Defeated Kook- Copper Sash 2 + 4 Yen
4. Defeated Ash'lon- Silver Sash 0 + 5 Yen (paid 5 Yen to empower item)
5. Defeated Draken- Silver Sash 1 + 7 Yen


----------



## DarkElf109 (Jul 20, 2003)

Name: "The $600 Man"
Rank: Dead
Record: 5-7
Powers: N/A
Signature Styles: N/A
Yen: N/A

Detailed Fight History:
Won VS. Kanadrin
Won VS. Lorando
Won VS. Lorando
Lost VS. Lorando
Won VS. Lorando
Lost VS. Shaff
Lost VS. Shaff
Lost VS. Shaff
Lost VS. Lorando
Won VS. Lorando
Lost VS. Lorando
Lost VS. Lorando

History: Run over by a car at the age of 23, he was rushed to the hospital. As soon as he arrived, he realised he had absolutely no maney any more, and relied on the $600 loaned to him by some very generous people. Now, with flimsy prosthetic legs and an arm, he hopes to avenge the death of his limbs by defeating car owners the world around.


----------



## shaff (Jul 30, 2003)

Jonathan Ocilin
Copper Sash 1
Powers: Signature style (Crane), Profiteer, Arena Fighter, Bribe Judges, Crowd Pleaser, Golden Touch.

Record: 1-0
Yen 0


W vs. Shou Ren


----------



## DarkElf109 (Aug 3, 2003)

Name: Boron
Rank: Silver Sash 1
Record: 4-1
Powers: Arena fighter, Profiteer, Golden Touch, Crowd Pleaser, Bribe Judges, Master of Wealth
Signature Styles: Manticore
Signature Locations: Prairie
Yen: 9
Item: Elemental Orb(No powers)

Win/Loss Record:
WIN Vs. Kanadrin
WIN Vs. Kanadrin
WIN Vs. Shaff
LOSE Vs. Shaff
WIN Vs. Terran Whitecap


----------



## WhatKu (Aug 20, 2003)

Name: Kook
Rank: White Belt
Win/Loss: 0/1

No fights.


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 24, 2003)

Name:  *  Kysthiwendor Lyyidelarnikoist*
Rank:  Copper Sash 1.
Powers:  Signature Style:  Dragon, Arena Fighter, Profiteer, Crowd Pleaser, Golden Touch.
Yen:  2
Record:  1-0.

Defeated Lotus:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=61618 


Description:

Kysthiwendor Lyyidelarnikoist is stunningly beauitful.  Short, raven tresses fall down across her neck, and lie seductively over her grey eyes, which are tinged with a reddish glow.  She stands at about 5'2, and small horns jut out of the top of her head.  Occassionally a long furry tail, the color of snow, peeks out of the dresses she usually wears.   Her voice ranges from small and meek, to strong and sultry.  She dresses in a variety of outfits, depending on her mood.  


Biography:

Kysthiwendor Lyyidelarnikoist's tail is a long one.  Her reasons for traveling this land and entering the fights she does is unknown at this time.


----------



## shaff (Aug 25, 2003)

Catrina Wolfsbain
White belt
0-0
yen: 0


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 1, 2003)

*Name*: Terren Whitecap
*Rank*: White Belt
*Record*: 0-0
*Possessions*: None

*Fight Record*:
Not Yet Challenged


----------



## dave_o (Sep 1, 2003)

*Dave* of the *Oh's*
_Wind of the Oh People; Keeper of the Spiked Trusses._
Dave stands at a moderate height, incredibly stong and toned - though still lean, as of a boxer. His skin is a beautiful golden bronze, from days spent on the Oh plains. Dressed in only a white silk loincloth, trimmed in red, it is obvious he is proud of his form. He is ever leaning on a truly massive sword, cut in giant triangle, and pommeled with a wood dyed dark. From beneath long, spiked, yellow hair gaze two glacier-blue eyes, arched by intense brows.

*Ranking:*
Yellow Belt 1; 1 - 0

*Record:*

Dave vs. Kysth; Win, gained 2 yen, advanced to Yellow Belt 1!

*Powers:*
Signature Style (Mantis); Dojo Style (?), Fist of Fury.

*Items:*
2 Yen.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 17, 2004)

Mithreander - Gray Elven Male

0 exp
Hits defeated 0/0
Powers: None
0 yen

Equipment

None

New to the arena, Mithreander is looking to make a name for himself. The skinny 95 lb, 6' tall albino elf looks to be to thin and scanny to put up a fight, but he believes that a fighter is as good as his speed and skill, not his strength. 

We'll see as time goes on.


----------



## vandara (Sep 22, 2004)

hey guys

i am a new user to this site but i do run my own dungons and dragons game and i would like to be a fighter in a campaign i am curious how this works 

My character info can be found down below this message..

Character Name: Sedana johnson
Class:fighter
Race:Humen 
Sex:Female
Alignment:Neutral Good
Height:5"6
Weight:133 Lbs
Hair colour: Blond
Eye Colourark Emerald
Level:1
Experience:NONE
Age:21
Appearance: She is thin and very beautiful and when people look at her they can not just say No way i aint talking to her. They would want too..
Str:17
Dex:16
Con:18
Int:17
Wis:18
Cha:19

Hit Points:18
Hit Dice:d6
Thaco:10
Attacks/Round:2/3 per round

If anyone would be interested in chatting or getting to know this character or would like to join one of my own campaigns then please e-mail to let me know my e-mail is yugi_fun16@hotmail.com


----------

